# Let's Help Each Other Out - TTC Immediately After Early m/c



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I just thought I'd start a thread here for anyone in a similar situation who would like to have some buddies and support in this next step of our journey.

My story: TTC#1 for thirteen months. On Christmas Eve, I got my first ever BFP. I'd never even seen a faint line before. All the stress of ttc and all the worries that I may not get prego, went right out the window, and my heart filled with joy and excitement. My life had changed, and my dream had come true; however, it was short-lived. Less than a week later, I began having severe cramps and very heavy bleeding. This was the same day my dr called and said my hcg tested very, very low. They knew that I was miscarrying. They did another blood test, although I already knew in my heart that it was over because these cramps were stronger than anything I'd ever had in my life, and the blood was so much that I could barely keep up with it. So my m/c happened on December 30th. 

I am jumping right back on the wagon. It may sound crazy, but now that I've been pregnant, the sense of urgency to get pregnant again is even stronger than before. There's a lot of confusion and uncertainty now, for what this month even holds for me, when I will O again, will cycles be back to normal pretty quick, etc. So I thought I'd start this thread for anyone else in a similar situation that would like support, venting, Q&A, sharing stories, ideas, input, etc. 

My plan is to start using OPKs in a few days since the bleeding has mostly stopped now. I started a new chart and just considered my first day of bleeding as CD1 since I don't want to wait for AF to start tracking, and I don't want to stop charting. I will track all month to see if I O, and I will be BDing throughout as well. :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Hi everyone! This is the perfect thread for those who experienced an early miscarriage recently. We can all help each other though this.

My story: TTC #1 since early last spring. I do have some health issues including IBS. AF didn't show and I was over a week late before getting my first faint BFP on December 1st. I kept getting faint positives on the wondfo tests that week and scheduled a blood test for Wednesday which came back positive for pregnancy. Since I am on a strict diet and some meds which would need to be adjusted...plus I was leaving for a vacation they scheduled me to come back in on Monday for a second blood test. I left for my trip to Vail, CO on Tuesday and was suppose to call at 10am for my results. Unfortunately I was in the air at 10am and was unable to call until noon - well they are closed for lunch until 1pm. When you have limited cell service in the mountains it is hard to get a signal. Finally reached them at 5pm right before they closed...after the nurse yelled at me for not answering my phone or calling in before, she basically congratulated me on NOT being pregnant. I was in complete shock since I had all the symptoms. I do not remember much of the call other than her saying with numbers like 50 and 72 there was no way I was ever pregnant. I called the following day to a new OBGYN and will never go back to the other place...my DH was furious at how they spoke to me.

I stated bleeding heavily the next day, Wednesday December 11th. What a great start to my vacation. It was really bad with clots and cramps for the first five days, then seemed to be going away and then I spotted for a few days and finished on Friday the 20th. Hubby and I decided to take it easy this month since I didn't know what to expect. We decided to just BD every other day and use preseed. I did have my new doctors appointment last Friday and he confirmed that with those numbers I was pregnant and suffered a miscarriage. He said no reason to stop trying and I would ovulate again before my period came back (approximately 14 days before) and I should have my period back in 4 - 6 weeks. I now know I am able to get pregnant and I am determined to get another bfp very soon. My doctor told me I would become pregnant again mostly likely within 6 months!

There is my long story! I am here to share information, vent and help others who have unfortunately suffered an early loss.


----------



## ERosePW

So, my bleeding seems to be totally done now, with the exception of a little spotting here and there. The worst of it was Mon and Tues. Wednesday it had died down to very little, and today there's hardly anything. If this were a normal cycle, I'd be starting my Clomid tomorrow. I wish I could take it so badly since I have a feeling that 50mg dose is what helped me get prego. :( But I'll do as the nurse says and wait until I get a real AF.

So I guess I will start using my cheapie OPKs tomorrow. Before I started on Clomid, I always O'd early. So since I'm skipping it this month, I guess it could go either way... I could O early since no Clomid, or I could O late because of the m/c. Total mystery. But I'll start the OPKs tomorrow so that I don't miss it, just in case. I doubt it will come that early since there's probably still hcg in my body. :( How very sad when I think of the remnants of what might've been.

Anyway, staying positive... :) I really hope I O at least in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## savvysaver

Hi. 

I know you think the clomid helped your chances last cycle but also remember you are more fertile following a miscarriage, so at least that is a good thing! Also I know you used robitussin last cycle...are you planning on trying that again? I have good feelings for both of us this cycle! 

I invited some girls in another thread to come join us here and share their stories.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh good, I hope they will join. :) I'm very curious about others' ideas and feelings on this whole ttc right after m/c.

I still haven't decided on the robitussin. You're supposed to take it in the week leading up to O, and since I don't know when I'll O this time, I wouldn't know when to start it. I'm also curious to see if I'll get EWCM on my own since the clomid is what messed it up before. But I may get some anyway, to have on hand, and maybe when I see the OPKs getting darker I'll go ahead with it. I'll let you know. How about you?

Btw, an interesting tidbit... I'd heard that sometimes women will get pos OPKs when they're prego, since hcg is similar in nature to LH. So last week when my lines were so light on my HPTs, I decided to just try the OPKs for experimental purposes. I got a very obvious positive on those while I was prego. After I started miscarrying, I did another and it was negative. Pretty wild. Anyway, when I got home tonight, I went ahead and did one so that I can start tracking for O (I was gonna wait til tomorrow, but decided to get started). It's neg obviously, but I'll test from here on out to see if they start getting darker for O. I have no idea if/when I'll O, but since I O early without clomid, I don't want to miss it if it happens. I know I'm being a bit of a spazz. :wacko:

EDIT
Oh, I should add...another reason I'm starting so early is because some of the ladies in the 35+ thread I'm on said they O'd within 10-14 days of their m/c. I was surprised about that. So I just want to see.


----------



## savvysaver

I would love to hear from some other girls as well. It isn't easy finding out information about miscarriages, but since I know I can conceive, I know it will happen again soon!

Makes sense about the robitussin - plus like you said it would be nice to see if you get EWCM...I never think I get any cm at all. I did not try robitussin since I really didn't check opks or anything else. I have a box of mucinex for the next cycle if needed...but I am keeping my fingers crossed that I don't! I feel very different today like some symptoms are kicking in...time will tell!

You know I remember reading a thread on testing with opk's - it started a huge debate because they don't measure hcg. But I find that very interesting that it was positive for you. What opk did you use? I know you usually use those clearblue smiley opks. 

I guess I regret not using the opk's this cycle...I started to and stopped to see if it would be less stressful...but now I feel more stress because I don't know what to think or expect! Still BDing every other day with the pre-seed and keeping my fingers crossed for good luck.

I say definitely start on those opk's asap, that way you will get an accurate result this month!


----------



## MissCloud

Hi girlies

Thanks for inviting me over to this thread savvysaver. I've been feeling a bit isolated for the past few weeks.... i have only 1 real friend where i live and she has 3 beautiful kiddies, so its a little bit difficult to talk to her about this struggle i'm going through.

I guess i should sum up my 'story' for you guys:

I had my contraceptive implant removed back in may. Since then i guess it would be more accurate to say we have been NTNP as i dont chart or anything. I know roughly when i O though, and OH and i always have regular 'adventures' anyway lol.

Got my first bfp on 21st nov. First midwife appt was booked for christmas eve, and we has told our immediate family. But i woke up on the 1st dec to a lot of blood. Got a taxi to A&E and they confirmed the mc.

I have been pregnanct in the past, and lost that too. To cut a long story short...i was 15. Going through a lot of stuff. Pretty much unaware i was pg until 5 months when i lost it. 
Back then i had no awareness of my own body so i have no idea how long it took me to get back to normal. That mc haunts me, but i know that there is nothing i can change about it now.

So thats me. Now i am just waiting for af to arrive, or not. Although i didnt plan on TTC per se this cycle, that is the situation i have found myself in as we did DTD around the time i might have O'd,and i have no idea how long this cycle should be to predict af. I have always been 28/29 days regular, but this month i am at day 34 with no sign of anything. 

Anyway.... thanks for letting me join. Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome MissCloud, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Thanks for sharing your story with us, I have heard so many different things about when to expect AF, when you would ovulate, etc. I think it really is just different for everyone...which makes it so much more confusing! 

Do you plan on testing soon or waiting to see what happens? I have mixed feelings about testing, I wasn't going to since I am not sure if I even ovulated yet...but I had a few symptoms start yesterday that were similar to right before I got my bfp. Just trying to stay positive and know that it will happen when the time is right for me.


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome MissCloud, we're happy to have you here. :flower: I'm so sorry for all you've been through. You seem like a very strong woman though. Thanks for sharing your story. Savvy and I really thought it would be helpful to chat with some girls who've been through similar situations as we move forward and continue TTC again. 

Savvy, its great you're staying positive! I am being as optimistic as I can also. And yes, the pos OPK thing during pregnancy is VERY strange to me. They're testing for two completely different hormones, so I never knew what to think of all the things I was reading. But indeed, when I experimented while I was prego, it was an obvious positive. I didnt use the CB digital, as I didnt want to waste it. I just used a couple of the ICs that I had, and they both popped up positive. Weird, right? I would never really use an OPK to test for actual pregnancy though. Its not considered a reliable method, and I'd prefer to use a real HPT that is actually testing for hcg. But I found it interesting. Here's an article that explains the science behind it... https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulation-test-as-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## ferens06

Hi.

I got my BFP on 21st December and was using FRERs to test. On Christmas Eve I got a strong FRER which was as dark as the control line. I went away for Christmas and came back 24 hours later to a lighter FRER and a negative digi (was positive earlier in the week). After a lot of confusion with digis flitting between positive and negatives, my FRERs got lighter and 8 days after my BFP at exactly 5 weeks I bled. Didn't last long, less than my usual AF but the brown spotting lingered a little. We DTD on New Years Day and I bled after that but hopefully I won't again.

I now feel very mixed feelings about testing early again and will definitely never use a digi again either. Though my loss happened 6 days after AF was due so I guess I'd have tested anyway.


----------



## ERosePW

ferens06 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my BFP on 21st December and was using FRERs to test. On Christmas Eve I got a strong FRER which was as dark as the control line. I went away for Christmas and came back 24 hours later to a lighter FRER and a negative digi (was positive earlier in the week). After a lot of confusion with digis flitting between positive and negatives, my FRERs got lighter and 8 days after my BFP at exactly 5 weeks I bled. Didn't last long, less than my usual AF but the brown spotting lingered a little. We DTD on New Years Day and I bled after that but hopefully I won't again.
> 
> I now feel very mixed feelings about testing early again and will definitely never use a digi again either.

Hi ferens, thanks for joining us! First off, I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: Everyone here can feel your pain. I can TOTALLY relate to your story. Although I never got a line as dark as the control line, they did seem to be progressing for about 3-4 days. The morning I woke up to a lighter line, I got a really bad feeling. So I took another, and it was just as light. I also got a positive digi like you did. And when I took another digi, it was negative. I tried not to think too much into it because it was a different brand, so I thought Ok, maybe less sensitive. But I had a bad feeling deep down inside, and for the next few days, my lines just stayed about the same...very light. A week after first seeing my faint BFP, I woke up to severe cramping and heavy bleeding (I was 2 days shy of being 5 weeks). The dr called with my hcg results and said it was super low, and that I'd need to come in for another test to see which direction its going, but when I told them about the heavy bleeding/cramping, they knew I was miscarrying. The m/c happened on Dec 30th. The worst lasted about two days, and then tapered off to light spotting.

Like you, I have mixed feelings about testing early, although I didnt see my BFP until 14dpo. But I will have a hard time getting excited about a faint line now, and I'll even have a difficult time getting excited about a positive digi. Sure, it will probably make me happy to see that I got prego again, but I will not allow myself any excitement until the blood tests confirm hcg is where it needs to be.

I guess it sounds like everyone in this thread so far is planning on jumping right back on the wagon again. Honestly, I feel even more desperate to get prego again, now that I know I can, and now that I know what it feels like.


----------



## ferens06

:hugs: I had the same feeling as soon as I got the BFP, I wasn't particularly happy or anything just instantly worried as I knew it wouldn't last. Funny how instinct tells you isn't it? I'm in the UK so it's not a done thing to have blood draws here unless it's a suspected ectopic pregnancy or you're a bit further on.

They say after a chemical pregnancy you can be more fertile than usual, so hopefully we will get there this month. It's hard to have all that hope snatched away.


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, funny how women's instinct just kicks in, and we have those feelings... I had been waiting a whole year to see a BFP. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. I was happy and shocked and hopeful... but at the same time, I instanly started praying, PLEASE let this line get darker. :wacko:

So, do you think they'd do a blood draw next time for you? Now that you've had a CP? I would think that would be a good reason to get you in for that next time you get prego. Or is it still not an automatic until you're further along?

And yes, that's what we're hoping for too. That we'll be more fertile for a bit now, and that we can catch the egg again quickly. FXd to you and everyone here! I'm very hopeful for all of us! Now that I know I CAN get prego, I feel very optimistic that its gonna happen again quickly.


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, thanks for posting the article. That is very interesting! I already stocked up on frers so I don't have to use the ICs from last time. 

Ferens, I am so sorry for your loss. I also had extremely faint lines and was very worried since I didn't get my bfp until I was already like 10 days late for AF. I was worried and didn't want to get too excited until a blood test confirmed it and when I heard it came back positive for pregnancy and the doctor told me the hpt didn't matter how dark the lines were...we celebrated. Then a few days later they told me I was never pregnant and I started bleeding the very next day at 6 weeks. 

Yes, we are more fertile right now! Hoping for the best for all of us this cycle, staying positive until I get my positive!


----------



## bblevins1991

I recently about three weeks ago had an early miscarriage. The Drtold me my body treated the pregnancy like a period so i marked it as a period on my days ovulation calender and watched for
For my o day, well I got my positive again yestergain just faint at 10 dpo!! I was so early tho that my hcg was back to zero by the time I was done bleeding!! Have any appt Wednesday hopefully everything goes good! Had a ovartian ectopic in September which resulted n losing one ovary got pregnant December and had early miscarriage so I'm very nervous!!


----------



## ERosePW

bblevins1991 said:


> I recently about three weeks ago had an early miscarriage. The Drtold me my body treated the pregnancy like a period so i marked it as a period on my days ovulation calender and watched for
> For my o day, well I got my positive again yestergain just faint at 10 dpo!! I was so early tho that my hcg was back to zero by the time I was done bleeding!! Have any appt Wednesday hopefully everything goes good! Had a ovartian ectopic in September which resulted n losing one ovary got pregnant December and had early miscarriage so I'm very nervous!!

Wow, thank you so much for posting your story! I'm sorry you've been through so much. :( But the fact that you got pregnant again sure does give me hope. Do you recall how many days after your bleeding started did you O? Were you using opk's? 

Let us know how your dr appt goes! Fxd that this is gonna be your sticky bean! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Hi bblevins, any update? How are things going??

How's everyone else doing?

AFM, nothing new to report. Unfortunately, last night I had a very emotional night. Just got sad again about what happened. That's to be expected I guess, since it just happened last Mon. But I feel better again today, and looking ahead to the near future optimistically. :) Just hoping to see a bfp again soon.

Savvy, how are you? Anything new with you yet? :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, I am sorry to hear about your emotional evening. It seems like something silly catches me off guard and I find myself crying again. The first few days back from my vacation (about a week after the miscarriage started) were the worst. Hugs, good things are happening all around us and it will be our turn soon! Can't wait until all of us here get to celebrate our bfps! 

ERose, did you start using your opks? Are you temping this cycle?

I am disappointed that I didn't keep testing with the opks...now I have no idea if I ovulated or when I will ovulate. I am such a planner and it really bugs me to not know what is going on! I had a little dull lower back pain the last few days...I looked back at the thread from November and I had the same lower back pain during that cycle. So that helps make me more positive! Time will tell! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh I'm hopeful for you since you're having that same back pain you had last time!! I remember you talking about that! Fxd!! You know, you could try starting some cheapie OPKs now... Since you're wondering if you O'd for sure or not, then if you haven't yet, then it's certainly not too late to track, since you still could O. (Although I'm hoping you already did, and that all your back pain is a good sign and all that BDing paid off!)

I've already started using them since so many women in my 35+ thread said they O'd at their normal time after a very early mc like mine. I just want to stay on top of it. And yep, I'm also temping. I wasn't sure what to consider cd1 at first, but many of the women said since it was so early, I could probably just guess at it and consider the first day of the mc as cd1. My temps stayed above my prior coverline though, until after the bleeding had stopped and my hcg was below 0. So my chart looks a bit wonky right now. They're finally down to normal pre-O temps, so I feel like my body has started over now. We'll see what happens. This month is such a mystery, and I know you sure understand that. Fxd crossed that your back pain is a good sign girly!!!!


----------



## savvysaver

I never remember ever having that lower back pain like I did in November and now...so I am hoping too! I would be on CD26 if I counted the first day of my miscarriage as CD1. I used to have the average CD24-26 day cycles...but my new doctor said 4-6 weeks until AF returns (not sure if he meant from the day he saw me or the start of my miscarriage)...last time my boobs were sore and I had lower cramps and I don't have either right now. But then again last time I had a miscarriage so I might not want the same symptoms this time. 

I used an opk today and the line is very faint compared to the control line, they are just those cheap ones so I will continue to use them now and see what happens. I don't think I will test with a hpt anytime soon.

Oops...I see your chart in your signature! I see your lines and I am glad they have evened out. It is crazy what our hormones can do! I am glad you are temping and using opk's this time, at least you should be able to pinpoint O. How long were your cycles before you started clomid?

bblevins, how are you doing?


----------



## ERosePW

Before clomid, my cycles still varied. Anywhere from 26-30 days. After clomid, my first cycle was 31 days, second cycle was only 28. And then my third cycle on clomid was when I got prego, so I'm not sure how long it would've been. And who knows what'll happen this cycle since my body has never been through this before. I know you feel the same about yours. 

You're being strong by not testing. But I know what you mean...I have very mixed feelings on testing, faint lines, all that stuff. I'm not sure what I'll do this month. Although I guess if I do end up pinpointing O, maybe I'll feel less in the dark, and maybe I'll feel more comfortable testing around the time of AF. I'm not sure. I do think your dr probably meant 4-6 weeks from the date of your mc. My nurse said something similar when she told me not to take the clomid until I have real AF, and I asked when that would be. If you're on day 26, you sure are getting close to knowing! I hope it happens! It'll really give me hope too! Wouldn't it be great if we could both move over to the first-tri forums at the same time, especially after what we both suffered in Dec. :)


----------



## savvysaver

I thought you had a normal cycle before you started clomid. I just couldn't remember! I am thinking since my hcg numbers were so low that it wouldn't take as long for me to O or AF to show...though I could be totally wrong. When you said the ladies in the other forum said they O'd around the same time as before it helped me confirm...though I have never had a period like my miscarriage that lasted 10 days (4 days of spotting at the end).

I really want to test but don't want the disappointment either. So I think I will keep using opk's and see what happen later this week. I have two cheap hpt tests and two frers. I really want us to both get our bfps this cycle too, that would be so fun! Fx'd!


----------



## MrsLemon

HI ladies Ill join you please..

I got my first ever Bfp after a year of ttc on November 30th. I was 4weeks5 days then almost a week later whilst at work i started to bleed, I got sent home from work and later that night i started passing tissue.

my husband and I decided to start trying straight away as.. Im 32 days after MC now and my body has started to act like it did when i fell pregnant sore boobs and sore back and bleeding tired hungry and finding it hard to sleep.

I dont know if this is just my new pre AF caused by the MC or if i should be hopeful Ill test Friday if i still have symptoms and no Af :)


----------



## ERosePW

MrsLemon said:


> HI ladies Ill join you please..
> 
> I got my first ever Bfp after a year of ttc on November 30th. I was 4weeks5 days then almost a week later whilst at work i started to bleed, I got sent home from work and later that night i started passing tissue.
> 
> my husband and I decided to start trying straight away as.. Im 32 days after MC now and my body has started to act like it did when i fell pregnant sore boobs and sore back and bleeding tired hungry and finding it hard to sleep.
> 
> I dont know if this is just my new pre AF caused by the MC or if i should be hopeful Ill test Friday if i still have symptoms and no Af :)

Welcome MrsLemon! Ooohh, your symptoms could be a good thing. :) Fxd for you!! I want to hear some success stories since I'm hoping my body is going back to normal and will O again soon. I'd love to see a BFP again asap. :winkwink:


----------



## savvysaver

MrsLemon said:


> HI ladies Ill join you please..
> 
> I got my first ever Bfp after a year of ttc on November 30th. I was 4weeks5 days then almost a week later whilst at work i started to bleed, I got sent home from work and later that night i started passing tissue.
> 
> my husband and I decided to start trying straight away as.. Im 32 days after MC now and my body has started to act like it did when i fell pregnant sore boobs and sore back and bleeding tired hungry and finding it hard to sleep.
> 
> I dont know if this is just my new pre AF caused by the MC or if i should be hopeful Ill test Friday if i still have symptoms and no Af :)

Hi MrsLemon, glad you joined us! 

I was right behind you getting my first bfp on December 1st (4weeks, 6 days) but didn't miscarry until December 11th. 

Did you use opks or anything this cycle? 

I am also getting a few symptoms like yours and I had similar symptoms last cycle when I got my bfp...slight lower back ache, warm skin, sore armpits and I am super tired...last time my nipples hurt, but they are perfectly fine so far. I too am confused, is this because of the miscarriage or was I super lucky to catch the egg? I am very nervous to try another hpt right now, so I am going to wait it out. I am currently on CD27 counting CD1 as December 11th. 

Hoping these are pregnancy symptoms!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone,

I am alos over 35. We lost baby boy on 12/12/13 and had a D&E on 12/18/13. He had an enlarged bladder and went in for consult for an stent and the his little heart had stopped. I was 14weeks. This devastated us so much:cry:. After proceedure I hemorraged and had to stay overnight so that they could stop bleeding. We have been BD'ing since the 28th of December. I received my postive OPK on CD19 which was yesterday. I took another one today and it was still dark as the control line. I hope we get a BFP this month.


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am alos over 35. We lost baby boy on 12/12/13 and had a D&E on 12/18/13. He had an enlarged bladder and went in for consult for an stent and the his little heart had stopped. I was 14weeks. This devastated us so much:cry:. After proceedure I hemorraged and had to stay overnight so that they could stop bleeding. We have been BD'ing since the 28th of December. I received my postive OPK on CD19 which was yesterday. I took another one today and it was still dark as the control line. I hope we get a BFP this month.

Oh brighteyez, I am so sorry for your loss being so far along. That must've been devastating. So sorry you had to go through that. I was barely even 5 weeks, and even that was SO hard for me, and I still cry about it now when I think about it. So 14 weeks after hearing a heartbeat and everything must've been really hard, and I just want to say how truly sorry I am.

I'm happy to hear that you O'd on cd19. I'm tracking O now, and I would actually be happy if it takes a little longer, because at least then I'll know my uterine lining has a little more time to thicken again. Keep on BDing, Hun! And please keep us posted! I really want to know how it turns out for you! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Savvy, Im really getting excited for you!! I've been trying to contain my excitement, but since you're showing some excitement now, I think I'm allowed to, hehehe! Your symptoms are exactly like when you got your BFP last month, so I can't help but be thinking really positive thoughts for you. :) :)


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am alos over 35. We lost baby boy on 12/12/13 and had a D&E on 12/18/13. He had an enlarged bladder and went in for consult for an stent and the his little heart had stopped. I was 14weeks. This devastated us so much:cry:. After proceedure I hemorraged and had to stay overnight so that they could stop bleeding. We have been BD'ing since the 28th of December. I received my postive OPK on CD19 which was yesterday. I took another one today and it was still dark as the control line. I hope we get a BFP this month.

Brighteyez, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Glad you are back BDing and got a positive opk! Keep us posted, we are hoping for lots of bfp's this month!


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Savvy, Im really getting excited for you!! I've been trying to contain my excitement, but since you're showing some excitement now, I think I'm allowed to, hehehe! Your symptoms are exactly like when you got your BFP last month, so I can't help but be thinking really positive thoughts for you. :) :)

Thanks! I am cautiously excited and trying not to over analyze every little pain - google can be dangerous! Trying to keep positive and if it is meant to be, then I know it will happen! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you ERose! I am sorry for you loss as well. It's been hard and I still cry but I have alot of support and these threads really help me get through. 

Thank you Savvy! I hope this is our month!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsLemon

oh thats so sad Brighteyez so sorry for your loss

Oh savvy im the same ... got all the symptoms bar me being really weepy although i am really snappy!
Doing a hpt is very scary tho ...


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Mrs. Lemon!!!


----------



## savvysaver

I have been super snappy too, my poor hubby doesn't know what to do with me anymore. Trying hard to be patient.

This underarm pain is quite strange - if it is a good sign then I don't mind!

Anyone thinking of testing (hpt) soon? Wondering if I should just hold out to six weeks (two weeks from tomorrow)...


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> I have been super snappy too, my poor hubby doesn't know what to do with me anymore. Trying hard to be patient.
> 
> This underarm pain is quite strange - if it is a good sign then I don't mind!
> 
> Anyone thinking of testing (hpt) soon? Wondering if I should just hold out to six weeks (two weeks from tomorrow)...

savvy, i've heard of the underarm thing... or at least, boob pain so far out to the sides, that it feels like its underarms. I've seen a lot of girls mention that before. :)

I kinda wish you'd test sooner, but I know what a mental downer it is when seeing BFNs. And I dont want you adding any undue emotional stress when you're being so strong. Besides, you're not certain when you O'd, since you weren't using OPKs, so it could technically still be early. FXd for a BFP!!!!

EDIT:
Now, dont get me wrong...I'd still love it if you went ahead and tested, hehehe!


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> savvy, i've heard of the underarm thing... or at least, boob pain so far out to the sides, that it feels like its underarms. I've seen a lot of girls mention that before. :)
> 
> I kinda wish you'd test sooner, but I know what a mental downer it is when seeing BFNs. And I dont want you adding any undue emotional stress when you're being so strong. Besides, you're not certain when you O'd, since you weren't using OPKs, so it could technically still be early. FXd for a BFP!!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> Now, dont get me wrong...I'd still love it if you went ahead and tested, hehehe!

ERose, I am so scared to test, even if it is a bfp...but when I say that I realized that even if I have another chemical/early miscarriage I think I want to know since I probably could get some things tested. The new doctor was not very concerned that I suffered the miscarriage (obviously we know how unfortunately common they are), but if I wait around and AF returns late or after 6 weeks I won't know. Obviously like you said I have no clue when/if I ovulated. I just feel really positive right now, the armpit pain, the little bit of lower back pain and being tired have me thinking this could turn out good. I did have some cramping earlier but could have been nerves too (hubby was driving sideways down the slippery roads). Thinking maybe I will have enough courage to test at the end of the week - that way I will be past the 4 week mark and if I test around CD30/CD32 (Thursday-Saturday) will be the longest cycle I ever remember having. 

Sorry if all that doesn't make sense, typing my thoughts and I think them!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies. I am glad to see this thread as it is difficult to go through. I wont bore you with all of the details, I had a blighted ovum. I went for an ultrasound at 5w5d and was told I have an empty gestational sac. Dr said itvwas early but I knew already. After a lot of blood draws and and ultrasounds my worst fear had been confirmed. I tried for 8 months for this one. I had a d&c this past Friday bc I wanted to hurry up and get it over with so I could move forward. Iwas told I am on pelvic rest for 2 weeks and that I should wait 3 months before trying again. I am more than impatient so I dont think ill be waiting 3 months at all, I now have an overwhelming sense of urgency to be pregnant. I hope that we are more fertile after all of this like they say. I am sorry for all of your losses and hope everyone sticks around this thread and we all get take home babies verysoon. This was my 3rd pregnancy btw and I have had 2 live births.


----------



## savvysaver

Hi babylove I am so sorry for your recent loss. Glad you found us here...it is nice to have woman who understand what we went through. I am hoping we are all more fertile and that 2014 is our year! 

I am staying positive though I am a bit worried about some cramping last night at 4am. I am on a specific diet for GI issues, so I am hoping that is the cause but it felt more like AF on her way. Underarm pain isn't as bad today. Hoping for updates from everyone here soon. Take care girls!


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome babylove! I am so sorry for your loss sweetie, and I understand your pain. I was trying for 13 months when I finally saw that BFP. :( I'm really glad you found us here, and I hope you'll keep us updated. I, too, feel even more of a sense of urgency to become pregnant again. I think everyone on this thread is pretty much jumping right back on the wagon. 

savvy, I totally agree with you that I'd want to know if I have another CP or m/c. Because if it happens a second time, then I'm going to want some additional testing or something. So I know what you mean about being scared to test (even if we get a BFP, I know we'll both be worried for a few weeks), but at the same time, feeling like you need to test so that you'll know. I completely understand all of that, and I have a feeling we're both dealing with a lot of the same emotions! :hugs: But I'm feeling really good about your symptoms! I mean, it really does sound very positive girl!! I am looking forward to the end of the week for you to test. FXd!

AFM, I'm actually seeing my Dr. today since he was on vacation when this happened. I'm going to ask him if they should check my uterine lining to make sure it's thickening properly, or if I should do the Day21 progesterone test to make sure it was sufficiently high to maintain a pregnancy. It would give me peace of mind to check these things and make sure they're okay, so that next time I get a BFP, maybe I won't have to worry as much. Other than that, just waiting to O. I thought since I'm not taking the clomid this cycle, that I might O early like I did before I started taking it, which would normally be around CD10 or so. But today I am CD9, and my OPKs don't look anywhere near positive yet. I'm actually happy about that, as the nurse said with all the bleeding I had, my uterine lining will be very thin and will need time to thicken properly. So I guess the later I O, the better.... I need a healthy uterine lining for a little bean to attach to. I ordered some more amazon cheapies so that I can keep on testing, and hopefully see a pos OPK in a week or so.


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, my armpits and lower back are a bit better today...well until I keep grabbing and pinching to make them hurt again. Staying positive and taking one day at a time. If this is my cycle, it will happen...it is still really early (if I am prego) so I don't expect too much for symptoms yet either! At first I didn't want to know if I had another miscarriage (by not testing at all) but now I realize that is silly, that is important info that my doctor needs to know (as heartbreaking as it would be for me). I would really like a September baby though! :)

So glad you have an appointment with your doctor. I am hoping he can help answer some of your questions and make you feel better about this cycle. Like you said, it is good to build up a safe home for the little bean, so I am glad it looks like a few more days until you start getting darker opks. Keep us posted!


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey ladies , Can I Join.

My story.. My first pregnancy I lost my son at 21 weeks (5months) due to an incompetent cervix (weak cervix) his eyes and lungs were not develop enough for him to survive. This all was 2012 we did not try again bc hubby was across seas so feb 2013- end of 2013 we were TTC October 2013 got BFP but Nov 2013 we miscarried 7 weeks. Two week wait and now AF due in two days Jan 9 but no signs of AF and I already test it was BFN. So I will wait if she shows or not hopefully not. It pretty crazy I tried clomid if was awful for me so I take femara and my first cycle on that I got BFP. So I hope it works again this cycle.


----------



## ERosePW

PrayingMom said:


> Hey ladies , Can I Join.
> 
> My story.. My first pregnancy I lost my son at 21 weeks (5months) due to an incompetent cervix (weak cervix) his eyes and lungs were not develop enough for him to survive. This all was 2012 we did not try again bc hubby was across seas so feb 2013- end of 2013 we were TTC October 2013 got BFP but Nov 2013 we miscarried 7 weeks. Two week wait and now AF due in two days Jan 9 but no signs of AF and I already test it was BFN. So I will wait if she shows or not hopefully not. It pretty crazy I tried clomid if was awful for me so I take femara and my first cycle on that I got BFP. So I hope it works again this cycle.

Hi PrayingMom, we're happy to have you join. I'm sooo sorry for your losses. At five months that must've been so very difficult. Especially with your DH overseas. :( Well my fingers are crossed that the Femara works for you right away again! I have a friend who also got prego in her first cycle on Femara, so I feel good that it's gonna work for you again! Here's to a bfp, and then a happy and healthy nine months! Keep us updated!


----------



## savvysaver

PrayingMom said:


> Hey ladies , Can I Join.
> 
> My story.. My first pregnancy I lost my son at 21 weeks (5months) due to an incompetent cervix (weak cervix) his eyes and lungs were not develop enough for him to survive. This all was 2012 we did not try again bc hubby was across seas so feb 2013- end of 2013 we were TTC October 2013 got BFP but Nov 2013 we miscarried 7 weeks. Two week wait and now AF due in two days Jan 9 but no signs of AF and I already test it was BFN. So I will wait if she shows or not hopefully not. It pretty crazy I tried clomid if was awful for me so I take femara and my first cycle on that I got BFP. So I hope it works again this cycle.

Welcome PrayingMom, your story breaks my heart. I am so sorry for your losses. I have heard great things about femara lately so I am hoping it works again for you. My doctor told me I was more fertile following a m/c. Have you had any symptoms? Keep us posted. Fx'd!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks you ladies and yes it was very hard and it still gets me from time to time. He was able to get home in time for the birth so I was happy he was there every step of that process. But only symptoms I've had is headaches and at first I was tired all the time. Now nothing. So I'm hoping it works this time. I really didn't bd like I was suppose to so hopefully I get my BFP if not I am most def gonna be on top of everything next month. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## savvysaver

All it takes is one BD to get a bfp! I was very tired today but my sore underarms/lower back pain has gone away. Not sure what to think anymore! Staying positive and hoping to see some bfp's very soon!


----------



## Baby.Love12

PrayingMom said:


> Hey ladies , Can I Join.
> 
> My story.. My first pregnancy I lost my son at 21 weeks (5months) due to an incompetent cervix (weak cervix) his eyes and lungs were not develop enough for him to survive. This all was 2012 we did not try again bc hubby was across seas so feb 2013- end of 2013 we were TTC October 2013 got BFP but Nov 2013 we miscarried 7 weeks. Two week wait and now AF due in two days Jan 9 but no signs of AF and I already test it was BFN. So I will wait if she shows or not hopefully not. It pretty crazy I tried clomid if was awful for me so I take femara and my first cycle on that I got BFP. So I hope it works again this cycle.

Hi there very sorry to hear about your loss I cant even imagine that. Fingers crossed for you and everyone else. I have to wait to get a real period before I can try. I am already soooo impatient.


----------



## Baby.Love12

savvysaver said:


> All it takes is one BD to get a bfp! I was very tired today but my sore underarms/lower back pain has gone away. Not sure what to think anymore! Staying positive and hoping to see some bfp's very soon!

I hope you are right!!!!!! Praying that you get a BFP!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yea I know it's just this cycle is different from the BFP before my m/c. Well I can explain so the last time we used femara, preseed and first response digital opks and lots of bd and I track everything. But this time no preseed just regular opks and not sure if I got my O date right this time. But hopefully I did if not I have faith next month will be our month. I'm only 10dpo. Last time I got my BFP on 16dpo.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Yes always have faith even though its easy to lose at times. I just bought some cheapie ovulationtests sndand pregnancy tests so I can mmake sure my levels drop since my dr isnt doing any follow up blood work which I thought was strange.


----------



## PrayingMom

Mines isn't either. He knows I can get a BFP since I did once on first cycle of femara. But two fail O on clomid. Then he wanna see me when I'm like 8 weeks and he gave me some meds I think it's some type of progesterone to take as soon as I get BFP and told me to make my appt then. Which I can deal with bc at that time you can see and hear the heart beat. I didn't wanna go before then anyways.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thats good....being proactive. My dr pretty much said ill see you when you get pregnant again. Ugh I dont know if I can wait that long lol I will be a nervous wreck as soon as I find out im pregnant.


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I know bc I am considered "high risk" due to my cervix which sucks bc I never thought in a million years it would be this hard to get BFP then to keep my pregnancy. My sister has 4 kids and my favorite cousin has 3. It's kids all around me and my husband and I will be grateful to have just one. But I stay positive and say to myself we can create life, I can carry life and I we deliver life. A safe and happy 9 months. Whenever I get a BFP again I hope soon.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I know girl kids all over the place. I have two from a previous marriage but now i want one with the love of my life. Good luck!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

My husband had me take a test yesterday and it was positive. I took one last week just to see if the chemical was out of my system and it was negative. So I am confused because on Sunday I took a ovulation test and it was positive. DH asked me to test because there was a change in my CM. I have a doctors appointment on Friday and will ask for a blood test then but I am wondering if I still have previous HCG in my system but the test last week was negative. I have also been experiencing some mild cramping in my abdomen on the left side. So confused and frustrated.:wacko::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12









Test 2 1 3 14.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsLemon

It could still be hormones still in your blood But i really hope it far better news for you! x


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez, wow, I can't help but wonder if this is it for you! The line on the left test looks pretty good... if you tested last week to make sure the hcg was gone and you got a negative, then I can't imagine this would still be leftover from your last pregnancy. When you tested last week, did you use the same brand of test?


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose- I hope it is a new pregnancy. I didn't use the same test it was a different one. Does that matter? I think I am going to just make sure at doctor's appointment on Friday I ask for a blood test. I will keep you ladies posted. Thanks for the wonderful support!!! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> ERose- I hope it is a new pregnancy. I didn't use the same test it was a different one. Does that matter? I think I am going to just make sure at doctor's appointment on Friday I ask for a blood test. I will keep you ladies posted. Thanks for the wonderful support!!! :hugs:

The only reason I asked about the brand was because I was curious if it was the same brand giving you a negative last week. Well, I'm so happy you have an appt this Friday, at least you won't have to wait very long to find out for sure. My fingers are crossed SO tightly for you Hun!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I think it's a new BFP simply bc if your test was negative last week then your levels had to be clear from previous. But I hope this is correct congrats bc I believe it is for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Erose - I hope my visit Friday confirms good news. My fingers are crossed too!

PrayingMom - Thanks, hoping and praying this is it for us. Thanks for the support!!!

I will keep you ladies posted on the outcome!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm praying for you. At least someone gets their dreams and that makes me happy to see that.


----------



## brighteyez73

PrayingMom - I believe this is our year!!! I hope my test is correct but if not I will just keep on keeping on. It is meant for us and will happen soon. :hugs::flower:


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez, it seems like if you tested last week and had a negative that would mean that this is a new pregnancy...fx'd for you! Can't wait to hear the results of your blood test! Keep us posted!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Savvy - I hope this is it. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## savvysaver

So foolishly I decided to test today. I got up early to take my Aunt to a follow up appointment and by the time I returned home it had been almost 4 hours that I didn't eat/drink anything. I have an appointment for myself this afternoon so I would not be able to use an opk at 2pm - so at 10:30am I used the opk (super faint line) and for the heck of it I used a cheapie hpt...negative :( Of course I see an hour later the evap line. Still early, don't even know when/if I O'd yet and obviously didn't use fmu (it was the 3rd urine of the day). I don't feel like I am out yet and I just ordered more cheapie hpt's and I am saving my two frers for later in the cycle. Last time I was like 10 days late before I got a faint bfp. AF stay away, you are not welcome here!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> So foolishly I decided to test today. I got up early to take my Aunt to a follow up appointment and by the time I returned home it had been almost 4 hours that I didn't eat/drink anything. I have an appointment for myself this afternoon so I would not be able to use an opk at 2pm - so at 10:30am I used the opk (super faint line) and for the heck of it I used a cheapie hpt...negative :( Of course I see an hour later the evap line. Still early, don't even know when/if I O'd yet and obviously didn't use fmu (it was the 3rd urine of the day). I don't feel like I am out yet and I just ordered more cheapie hpt's and I am saving my two frers for later in the cycle. Last time I was like 10 days late before I got a faint bfp. AF stay away, you are not welcome here!! :)

Savvy, i'm sorry you had to see that dang negative today. I know we are ALL burned out on seeing those, ugh! But like you said, still early! I'm glad you're using the OPKs now, just in case you haven't O'd yet. Remember what your Dr. said.... 4-6 weeks before you'd get a normal AF, right? And he thought you'd probably O two weeks before then. So its possible the eggie just hasn't come out yet, and maybe it will any day now. Or its also possible that you did O, but that it's still too early to register on HPT. Keeping Fxd!

Since this is a non-clomid cycle, I thought I'd O during my normal pre-clomid timeframe, which would normally be today. I'm getting neg OPKs (real faint), so it looks like it will be delayed. With the EWCM I'm having, I think maybe I could O in the next few days, but I can't be sure. So who knows... our bodies are a bit of a mystery to us right now after what we just went through. :wacko:


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Savvy, i'm sorry you had to see that dang negative today. I know we are ALL burned out on seeing those, ugh! But like you said, still early! I'm glad you're using the OPKs now, just in case you haven't O'd yet. Remember what your Dr. said.... 4-6 weeks before you'd get a normal AF, right? And he thought you'd probably O two weeks before then. So its possible the eggie just hasn't come out yet, and maybe it will any day now. Or its also possible that you did O, but that it's still too early to register on HPT. Keeping Fxd!
> 
> Since this is a non-clomid cycle, I thought I'd O during my normal pre-clomid timeframe, which would normally be today. I'm getting neg OPKs (real faint), so it looks like it will be delayed. With the EWCM I'm having, I think maybe I could O in the next few days, but I can't be sure. So who knows... our bodies are a bit of a mystery to us right now after what we just went through. :wacko:

I am not too worried yet, especially since it wasn't fmu and I have no clue when I O'd. I have had these strange symptoms off and on for a few days but it could still be too early for enough hcg in my system to produce a bfp. Going to wait a few days and test again...hoping these symptoms are prego symptoms and not the flu! 

So glad you have EWCM, that is great news. :thumbup: I read sperm can live up to 5 days in EWCM, they will be waiting for the egg!! Good positive vibes I am getting for all of us here.


----------



## Baby.Love12

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> My husband had me take a test yesterday and it was positive. I took one last week just to see if the chemical was out of my system and it was negative. So I am confused because on Sunday I took a ovulation test and it was positive. DH asked me to test because there was a change in my CM. I have a doctors appointment on Friday and will ask for a blood test then but I am wondering if I still have previous HCG in my system but the test last week was negative. I have also been experiencing some mild cramping in my abdomen on the left side. So confused and frustrated.:wacko::shrug:

That looks great.....I would venture to say that it is a new pregnancy since you had a negative before this positive. Congrats.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Ok I took another test this morning. This reading is about 3minutes after fmu was applied. The test I should yesterday was taking on Tuesday and I took the picture of it the next day which was Wednesday. I took another brand this morning right after it and it was negative so I don't knwo what to think. I can't wait for tomorrow to come for doctor's appointment. Tell me what you ladies suspect.
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8









Test 3 1 9 14.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 9









Test 4 1 8 14.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## savvysaver

The first two tests (same kind) look positive to me. The last test (new choice) looks negative. I have read about getting false negative tests and I hope that is what the new choice test is. I am so glad you have a doctors appointment tomorrow! Fx'd super tight for a sticky bean for you! Keep us posted!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Savvy - I hope so too! I am confused because the first two are positive but the other one is negative. So glad I have an appointment tomorrow but it's just not soon enough the anticipation is driving me crazy LOL. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## savvysaver

I used an opk today and it was clearly negative. The line was almost not even there. So I am hoping that means I O'd last week and caught the egg. 

Very slight lower back pain and my chest just feels different, not so much my boobs though. Hoping amazon delivers my wondfos tomorrow and I can test Saturday...I have two frers calling my name but I would rather save them as a back up to confirm. 

30 days since my m/c :(


----------



## brighteyez73

Savvy-FX for you!!! This may be our month!!!!:happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez, I sure hope so! Us and all the other girls on our thread! 

Is it tomorrow yet? I can't wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,:hi: 

Savvy - IT's TOMORROW!!! :happydance: Leaving work at 12pm for 1:30pm appointment.:dance:

I had my niece take on yesterday just to see if her test would come up positive with a faint line. She is 27 and already has 2 boys and she told me she only was on her AF for 3days. Her test came back negative within the time limit and then we waited 10 more minutes just to see if there was any change and ther was none, still negative:bfn:. I went and took another one the same test and within 3minutes it was a faint pink line like all the other test. So we waited 10mintues with mines an it still was positive:bfp:....it actually had gotten darker. So I am not sure what is going on but, I am glad I have my appointment today.:wacko::dohh::shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,:hi:
> 
> Savvy - IT's TOMORROW!!! :happydance: Leaving work at 12pm for 1:30pm appointment.:dance:
> 
> I had my niece take on yesterday just to see if her test would come up positive with a faint line. She is 27 and already has 2 boys and she told me she only was on her AF for 3days. Her test came back negative within the time limit and then we waited 10 more minutes just to see if there was any change and ther was none, still negative:bfn:. I went and took another one the same test and within 3minutes it was a faint pink line like all the other test. So we waited 10mintues with mines an it still was positive:bfp:....it actually had gotten darker. So I am not sure what is going on but, I am glad I have my appointment today.:wacko::dohh::shrug:

Oooh, brighteyez, it sounds so good for you!! I'm feeling very optimistic. :) Can't wait to hear how your Dr appointment goes, Hun!!


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,:hi:
> 
> Savvy - IT's TOMORROW!!! :happydance: Leaving work at 12pm for 1:30pm appointment.:dance:
> 
> I had my niece take on yesterday just to see if her test would come up positive with a faint line. She is 27 and already has 2 boys and she told me she only was on her AF for 3days. Her test came back negative within the time limit and then we waited 10 more minutes just to see if there was any change and ther was none, still negative:bfn:. I went and took another one the same test and within 3minutes it was a faint pink line like all the other test. So we waited 10mintues with mines an it still was positive:bfp:....it actually had gotten darker. So I am not sure what is going on but, I am glad I have my appointment today.:wacko::dohh::shrug:

Brighteyez, all of this sounds so good! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear the results of your appointment. Keep us posted!! 

Funny story...I was so confused by the lines on the opks that I had my hubby pee on one to see what happened. It was clearly negative, which made me feel a whole lot better (remember that ERose?) I am sure he thought I was crazy but at least it confirmed he wasn't ovulating! :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Funny story...I was so confused by the lines on the opks that I had my hubby pee on one to see what happened. It was clearly negative, which made me feel a whole lot better (remember that ERose?) I am sure he thought I was crazy but at least it confirmed he wasn't ovulating! :haha:

Haha, yes, I do remember that! That was quite entertaining, I remember waiting patiently for you to message me the results. LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

:laugh2:Savvy - Too funny!!! Well we need a controlled specimen somes!!! Phahaha


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi Ladies

Sorry Erose and savvy I feel like i am stocking you. I never would have thought i would end up in this forum, but here i am. Dh 26 and i 25 have been trying to conceive since June 2013. Jan 1we finally got our bfp but the hcg got really faint the other day and i started to miscarry. i am on cd 1 today i am saying since the bleeding started last night. We will get right back up dust or selves off wipe a few tears and start bding again as soon as everything is over. Last month we used fertilitycm. prenatals. preseed. softcups. and he took zinc. i use the cbfm and bbt to track ovulation. I hope we all get our sticky little one this cycle.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry Erose and savvy I feel like i am stocking you. I never would have thought i would end up in this forum, but here i am. Dh 26 and i 25 have been trying to conceive since June 2013. Jan 1we finally got our bfp but the hcg got really faint the other day and i started to miscarry. i am on cd 1 today i am saying since the bleeding started last night. We will get right back up dust or selves off wipe a few tears and start bding again as soon as everything is over. Last month we used fertilitycm. prenatals. preseed. softcups. and he took zinc. i use the cbfm and bbt to track ovulation. I hope we all get our sticky little one this cycle.

Oh FBG, this is the last forum I wanted to see you in. :cry:
I am so sorry for your loss. Do you still have your doctors appointment in a few weeks? 

Is the zinc good for the sperm? 

I am sitting here counting the days. I didn't use anything this cycle except the preseed. I wish I used the opks, I started them and then didn't use them for over a week. The last few days the lines were super faint and today it was almost blank. No idea when I ovulated but I am guessing around the end of last month...so I am estimating like 9 - 12dpo. Wondfos got delivered around 2pm so I had to use one...BFN :(

Maybe I will try fmu Sunday? Last time I never got a faint positive until I was like 10 days late.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Went to the doctors and had blood drawn and ultrasound because Dr. said my uterus felt slightly enlarged. Went to get sonogram and they would tell me anything I was there in the exam room for about 30minutes. I asked was everything ok she said you have to wait until your doctor gets the report and talk to you. I asked when will that be and she said probably not until Monday or Tuesday.:wacko::shrug::cry: I am just really frustrated, sad and confused. Dr. said she would say it's time for my AF but it doesn't look that way. All I could think about was my lost and cried all the way home. :cry:


----------



## ERosePW

FBG, your news saddened me SO much. I can't believe that there were THREE of us in our little group on the other threads that have now had m/c within like a 5 week timeframe (or 6 weeks...I can't recall the exact date of savvy's). Its just crazy and sad and heartbreaking.

I am glad you've joined us (although I wish you had been able to move over to the First-Tri forum!). Its comforting that we all have each other. And I feel really good that we're all going to get BFPs again really soon, and I'm SURE that they are going to be sticky beans this time!


----------



## brighteyez73

Not to mention my ankles are swollen, pressure is 158/87 so now she wants me to go on pressure pills.


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez, I'm so sorry your Dr's office was so vague with you! Don't they understand how stressful it is waiting for results?? I feel like they could've at least told you something, geez. Its just not right to make us wait around when we're so nervous as it is. I'm sorry. :( I do know how it feels waiting to hear from the Dr. But just keep your spirits up, Hun. You have to be prego since you had that nice dark test. I hope the weekend will go by fast for you, so that you can talk to your Dr. If I were you, I would be calling first thing Mon morning and insisting that they tell you their findings.


----------



## brighteyez73

:cry:ERose - Thank you and I will call them first thing Monday morning. This visit was just stressful every minute. The new they give me is either vague or depressing. I just can't stop crying.


----------



## brighteyez73

I just can't stop thinking about it and stressing. Im sure it's not good for my pressure but it's on my mind. I just want my baby so bad. They gave me some information about my baby. They told me that he had T13 or T18 and that's why he passed. So I had his remains sent for testing and the results was there were no chromosome issues and at the time of death he measured exactly where he was supposed to be. I am so confused right now they told me that he measured less than what I was supposed to be and he is was deceased for a while. I thought I felt him move over the weekend before I had the procedure but thought I was just crazy and wanting something that couldn't be. But to hear this today really makes me think and feel like a failure as a mom like I let my baby boy down and didn't protect him. I wish I had went with my maternal instincts and made them check for his heartbeat again. Sorry for venting. :cry::sad2::sad2:


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> I just can't stop thinking about it and stressing. Im sure it's not good for my pressure but it's on my mind. I just want my baby so bad. They gave me some information about my baby. They told me that he had T13 or T18 and that's why he passed. So I had his remains sent for testing and the results was there were no chromosome issues and at the time of death he measured exactly where he was supposed to be. I am so confused right now they told me that he measured less than what I was supposed to be and he is was deceased for a while. I thought I felt him move over the weekend before I had the procedure but thought I was just crazy and wanting something that couldn't be. But to hear this today really makes me think and feel like a failure as a mom like I let my baby boy down and didn't protect him. I wish I had went with my maternal instincts and made them check for his heartbeat again. Sorry for venting. :cry::sad2::sad2:

Hun, do you feel confident in your Dr's office? Do you usually like them okay, or have you always had some strange issues with them? The reason I ask is because it sounds like you got some conflicting info after your m/c, and now they're being so vague with you, when they know you're worrying your poor little head off. :(


----------



## brighteyez73

My doctor is great. I was sent to another facility (Franklin Square Hospital) to have the 1st trimester screen done and they said I had a 3% chance of having T13 or 18. So then they sent me to another center at University of Maryland and that's where they did a sonogram and said he had no heartbeat and that he measured less than his gestation size. University of Maryland is also the same place that did the testing on his remains and sent the report to my doctor. While at the office she read it to me and I told her about the conflicting information.


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez, I am sorry for such a confusing appointment. It is awful to have to sit around and wait for results. :(

I honestly think you got to be prego though, you did have 3 positive hpt tests in the past few days. Thinking about you and sending hugs. :hugs:


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry Erose and savvy I feel like i am stocking you. I never would have thought i would end up in this forum, but here i am. Dh 26 and i 25 have been trying to conceive since June 2013. Jan 1we finally got our bfp but the hcg got really faint the other day and i started to miscarry. i am on cd 1 today i am saying since the bleeding started last night. We will get right back up dust or selves off wipe a few tears and start bding again as soon as everything is over. Last month we used fertilitycm. prenatals. preseed. softcups. and he took zinc. i use the cbfm and bbt to track ovulation. I hope we all get our sticky little one this cycle.
> 
> Oh FBG, this is the last forum I wanted to see you in. :cry:
> I am so sorry for your loss. Do you still have your doctors appointment in a few weeks?
> 
> Is the zinc good for the sperm?
> 
> I am sitting here counting the days. I didn't use anything this cycle except the preseed. I wish I used the opks, I started them and then didn't use them for over a week. The last few days the lines were super faint and today it was almost blank. No idea when I ovulated but I am guessing around the end of last month...so I am estimating like 9 - 12dpo. Wondfos got delivered around 2pm so I had to use one...BFN :(
> 
> Maybe I will try fmu Sunday? Last time I never got a faint positive until I was like 10 days late.Click to expand...

Hi savvy,

I dont remember where i read it but zinc is suppose to increase the number and mobility of semen. It cant hurt any plus my dh believes its kept him from being sick. 

yes my appt is still on Jan 22 i never changed it.


----------



## savvysaver

Kinda bummed AF showed up this morning. I find it weird that my m/c was 12/11 and AF shows up 1/11. I am fully prepared for this cycle and I am trying to stay positive. 


Saw this on another forum and thought I should share, this makes me feel better and hopeful for the future...

What is a rainbow baby?

"Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope.





FutureBabyG said:


> Hi savvy,
> 
> I dont remember where i read it but zinc is suppose to increase the number and mobility of semen. It cant hurt any plus my dh believes its kept him from being sick.
> 
> yes my appt is still on Jan 22 i never changed it.

I might pick up some for my hubby. I still think he might not be 100% because of his double hernia surgery. Any boost can always help, right?

I am a day behind you this cycle...hoping we can both go on to get our bfps this cycle.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Kinda bummed AF showed up this morning. I find it weird that my m/c was 12/11 and AF shows up 1/11. I am fully prepared for this cycle and I am trying to stay positive.
> 
> 
> Saw this on another forum and thought I should share, this makes me feel better and hopeful for the future...
> 
> What is a rainbow baby?
> 
> "Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Hi savvy,
> 
> I dont remember where i read it but zinc is suppose to increase the number and mobility of semen. It cant hurt any plus my dh believes its kept him from being sick.
> 
> yes my appt is still on Jan 22 i never changed it.
> 
> I might pick up some for my hubby. I still think he might not be 100% because of his double hernia surgery. Any boost can always help, right?
> 
> I am a day behind you this cycle...hoping we can both go on to get our bfps this cycle.Click to expand...

Yay Savvy! Here we going. We are going to get that BFP and no one can stop us! Erose is going to lead us.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Yay Savvy! Here we going. We are going to get that BFP and no one can stop us! Erose is going to lead us.

FBG...Baby or Bust...here we go! :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Hehe, FBG! Ya know, I wish I was leading, but I have this feeling I won't be O'ing this month. I think my Dr may have been correct that I'll have to get AF first. I've heard of so many women O'ing and getting prego within a couple weeks of their m/c though. So I'm not totally giving up hope. But since my OPKs are nowhere near positive (VERY light lines on them), I'm thinking my Dr might be right about me. Which I've come to accept and be ok with for this month. I know my body needs to heal, and the uterine lining is SO thin after my m/c (there was a LOT of bleeding), that I doubt my body is quite ready yet anyway. I WILL keep temping and tracking to see if I O though! And if I do, we will definitely try to catch that egg! But if I do need to have a real AF first, then I sure wish it would just come on! LOL

Savvy, I am sorry about AF coming. I know your symptoms were very similar to when you got your BFP. :( But ya know, now that you got AF (your first real AF after your m/c), I have SUPER HIGH hopes for you this cycle!! I mean, I seriously really, really do. I think your fertility will be through the roof! :) :)

Girls, I just know that we're going to get BFPs again REAL soon. I know it. I can feel it. And this time, there is NO doubt in my mind that our little ones - our Rainbow Babies - are gonna stick with us. :winkwink: I think we'll be moving into the first-tri forums together very soon. :)


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, I love how positive you are!! I start to feel sad and I read your post and I am very excited for this cycle. I can't wait to start temping and using the opk's in a few days. My hubby isn't traveling this month for work so we will make sure we BD plenty. Trying the SMEP again since that is what got me pregnant the first month I tried it. 

Rainbow Babies or Bust! 2014 is going to be our year...looking forward to the 1st trimester forums! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> ERose, I love how positive you are!! I start to feel sad and I read your post and I am very excited for this cycle. I can't wait to start temping and using the opk's in a few days. My hubby isn't traveling this month for work so we will make sure we BD plenty. Trying the SMEP again since that is what got me pregnant the first month I tried it.
> 
> Rainbow Babies or Bust! 2014 is going to be our year...looking forward to the 1st trimester forums! :)

Sorry savvy i feel silly asking but what does SMEP mean?


----------



## ERosePW

Girls, i spoke too soon! I can't believe it, but I got a pos OPK today! I had no idea they could go from super light, to positive overnight! I used my CB digital and got a smiley also. The bad news is.... DH is out of town until tomorrow. I know I will O tomorrow sometime, but I dont know if he'll make it back in time, as he has an 8 hour drive. I just did another one a few minutes ago, and the smiley is still there, and when I popped the stick out, the line was even darker, blazing blue! I'm happy about it, and at the same time, I'm super nervous that the egg won't still be hanging out in there by the time DH gets home. :(

Savvy can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think SMEP is "Sperm Meets Egg Plan", where you just do it every other day from the time AF stops, all the way to the end of the cycle...? But not totally sure about that.

EDIT: 
Oh, I should add that my CM is back to being EW. Not super awesome EW, but definitely clear and stretchy. I feel like I should be BDing as we speak, and yet, DH isn't here. :(


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, The SMEP plan is "Sperm Meets Egg Plan". Basically BD every other day starting with the 8th day of your cycle. On the 10th day you start using opk's and when you get a positive opk you BD three days in a row, skip a day and then BD one more day. November was my first cycle trying the plan, I modified it because of my shorter schedule starting BDing on CD7 and using opk's on the 7th day too. It was the only thing I did differently in November and that is when I got my BFP! I am definitely trying it again this cycle but starting earlier just in case! :)


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, woohoo for a positive opk!! Of course you know it would happen when DH is away. Tell him to drive as fast as he can and be ready to BD the minute he walks in the door. I have heard 24-48 hours after a positive...so lets hope the egg is slow moving! Fx'd!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Savvy - I am not pregnant now I am going to try that method.

ERose - FXD for you.....have fun!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> Girls, i spoke too soon! I can't believe it, but I got a pos OPK today! I had no idea they could go from super light, to positive overnight! I used my CB digital and got a smiley also. The bad news is.... DH is out of town until tomorrow. I know I will O tomorrow sometime, but I dont know if he'll make it back in time, as he has an 8 hour drive. I just did another one a few minutes ago, and the smiley is still there, and when I popped the stick out, the line was even darker, blazing blue! I'm happy about it, and at the same time, I'm super nervous that the egg won't still be hanging out in there by the time DH gets home. :(
> 
> Savvy can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think SMEP is "Sperm Meets Egg Plan", where you just do it every other day from the time AF stops, all the way to the end of the cycle...? But not totally sure about that.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, I should add that my CM is back to being EW. Not super awesome EW, but definitely clear and stretchy. I feel like I should be BDing as we speak, and yet, DH isn't here. :(

Yay Erose! I knew you would ovulate. I feel a bfp coming for you! Go girl go.


----------



## Msw454

Hey ladies, can I join your group? I've just experienced an early mc as well :( it was my second loss. I lost twins back in September at 12 weeks. I ovulated for the first time since then on Christmas, and was thrilled when I got a faint bfp 10 days later. My lines never darkened up though, and af arrived today at 4w4d. Did anybody's doctor recommend waiting ttc? Mine did, and I'm thinking I'll probably listen this time. I was told to 2 cycles back in September and I didn't. So I'm too scared not to listen this time!!! I would be devastated to have a third mc!!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Msw454, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. I m/c at 6 weeks and my new doctor didn't say anything about waiting, he mentioned I would be more fertile for the next 6 months, but he did say I would have like a 20% chance of a second m/c...unfortunately I am sure there is always a risk. Are you going to contact your doctor to let him know what happened?


----------



## Msw454

savvysaver said:


> Msw454, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. I m/c at 6 weeks and my new doctor didn't say anything about waiting, he mentioned I would be more fertile for the next 6 months, but he did say I would have like a 20% chance of a second m/c...unfortunately I am sure there is always a risk. Are you going to contact your doctor to let him know what happened?

Yes I actually already did. He says the chemical pregnancy is probably just bad luck and not anything I did. But still said to wait two cycles, and now this one doesn't count. So two cycles starting with the next one. I ovulate late (if I do at all), so my cycles are always really long. That's why I didn't want to wait in the first place! It's so hard to have to wait! I wanted so bad to be pregnant by April, which is when my twins were due. Guess that won't happen now :(


----------



## savvysaver

Msw454 said:


> Yes I actually already did. He says the chemical pregnancy is probably just bad luck and not anything I did. But still said to wait two cycles, and now this one doesn't count. So two cycles starting with the next one. I ovulate late (if I do at all), so my cycles are always really long. That's why I didn't want to wait in the first place! It's so hard to have to wait! I wanted so bad to be pregnant by April, which is when my twins were due. Guess that won't happen now :(

Sometimes it is so hard to follow the doctors advice, but it really is probably best. Hopefully your two cycles can fly by fast and you can get your rainbow baby the first try. Good luck in the future!


----------



## FutureBabyG

ok funny but sad story about last nights movie choice. dh thought of this great idea to have me choose a number between 1-3 which would select the movie we watch for the night. i ended choosing the movie back-up plan. Its about this lady named Zoey (my dogs name that just passed in Sept). The lady cant find a man to settle down with and start a family so she takes matters into her own hands and does iui via donor sperm (now its a pregnancy movie after a just miscarried). as the movie goes on it tells that she's a pet shop owner and she has a Boston terrier (the breed of Zoey our Boston terrier that just passed away). within the first 10 minutes of the movie my dh felt horrible and asked me several times if we should shut it off and choose something else. I know this sounds so silly, but i found it very ironic to have so much stuff that could have made me really said bc i definitely miss my 4 legged baby very much, i would love to be pregnant and definitely wish i wouldnt have miscarried. we continued watching of course and it was a good movie. definitely makes me more encouraged and want that baby even more.


----------



## Msw454

FutureBabyG said:


> ok funny but sad story about last nights movie choice. dh thought of this great idea to have me choose a number between 1-3 which would select the movie we watch for the night. i ended choosing the movie back-up plan. Its about this lady named Zoey (my dogs name that just passed in Sept). The lady cant find a man to settle down with and start a family so she takes matters into her own hands and does iui via donor sperm (now its a pregnancy movie after a just miscarried). as the movie goes on it tells that she's a pet shop owner and she has a Boston terrier (the breed of Zoey our Boston terrier that just passed away). within the first 10 minutes of the movie my dh felt horrible and asked me several times if we should shut it off and choose something else. I know this sounds so silly, but i found it very ironic to have so much stuff that could have made me really said bc i definitely miss my 4 legged baby very much, i would love to be pregnant and definitely wish i wouldnt have miscarried. we continued watching of course and it was a good movie. definitely makes me more encouraged and want that baby even more.

I've seen it! It's cute! Sorry about your fur baby, and you're angel baby as well!


----------



## ERosePW

Msw454 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join your group? I've just experienced an early mc as well :( it was my second loss. I lost twins back in September at 12 weeks. I ovulated for the first time since then on Christmas, and was thrilled when I got a faint bfp 10 days later. My lines never darkened up though, and af arrived today at 4w4d. Did anybody's doctor recommend waiting ttc? Mine did, and I'm thinking I'll probably listen this time. I was told to 2 cycles back in September and I didn't. So I'm too scared not to listen this time!!! I would be devastated to have a third mc!!!!

First off, let me just say how sorry I am for your losses. It's so heartbreaking. As much as I know you want to try so badly again, I'd hate to recommend anything other than what your Dr suggested. :( He knows your history, so he probably knows what's best. I m/c at 4w5d, and my Dr at first said to just wait until I've had one normal AF. But he said he knows I've been trying for a long time and that my clock is ticking (I'm 37), so he told me it probably wouldn't be too big of a deal if I try again right away. He wasn't even sure I'd O without having AF anyway. They wouldn't let me take my clomid this month, since they thought it would be too much on my body, but he didn't make too big a deal if I wanted to try naturally. I did O today, and DH and I did BD (although I have no idea if we caught the egg in time). But your Dr probably has a good reason for telling you to wait. I know the sense of urgency you're feeling, but perhaps he feels your body needs more time to heal since you've had two...?


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> ok funny but sad story about last nights movie choice. dh thought of this great idea to have me choose a number between 1-3 which would select the movie we watch for the night. i ended choosing the movie back-up plan. Its about this lady named Zoey (my dogs name that just passed in Sept). The lady cant find a man to settle down with and start a family so she takes matters into her own hands and does iui via donor sperm (now its a pregnancy movie after a just miscarried). as the movie goes on it tells that she's a pet shop owner and she has a Boston terrier (the breed of Zoey our Boston terrier that just passed away). within the first 10 minutes of the movie my dh felt horrible and asked me several times if we should shut it off and choose something else. I know this sounds so silly, but i found it very ironic to have so much stuff that could have made me really said bc i definitely miss my 4 legged baby very much, i would love to be pregnant and definitely wish i wouldnt have miscarried. we continued watching of course and it was a good movie. definitely makes me more encouraged and want that baby even more.

Oh FBG, so sorry about the ironic coincidences in the movie! Figures something like that would be in the movie right after you've lost your fur baby and had a m/c. Every time something comes on tv that even remotely resembles our type of loss, my DH acts the same way, asking if we should turn it off. I actually do want to see that movie, so I'm glad to hear its good! But I'm so sorry you were reminded of both of your losses. What a wild coincidence!


----------



## BebVern

This sounds like a thread for me to join, if I may :flower:

I'm very sorry for all your losses. Not sure about anyone else, but this forum has been the only place I've been able to speak to people that know exactly how you're feeling. It's a horrible time, but knowing I'm not alone has helped me feel so much less isolated, and much more positive about the future.

My story in a nutshell...

First ever BFP on December 21st, first month TTC using charting and OPKs, so we were very lucky. everything seemed normal. 5th Jan, started spotting brown, but wasn't too concerned. Jan 7th, started bleeding lightly, but bright red...I knew this wasn't right so saw my GP who sent me home on bed rest until a scan on the 9th. Ultrasound showed an empty sac, measuring only 5w, when I was meant to be 6w 3d, and there is no way my dates are out. Hospital keep telling me they have to monitor my levels...but they're already confirmed as dropping. So I guess, I'm waiting to miscarry right now :( Wish the hospital would just give me something to speed everything up, but alas that's not the way it works. They have to be 'sure' (it's already kind of set in stone, but hey ho).

DH and I are keen to start TTC as soon as I stop bleeding. I'm still charting, so once I'm happy my evens have dropped and it's all over, it's on like donkey kong. :) it's weird how just knowing you're able to conceive spurs you on even more to try again.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Welcome. Sorry again about your loss. Glad to hear you dh and u are going to try immediately again. Here's to 2014!


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, I am reading your post, wondering why you are on here and not BDing! Though I finished your post and it looks like your hubby made it home. Fx'd you caught the egg!! TWW officially starts now! :)

FBG, I am so sorry to hear about your Zoey pup. I look at things like the movie as a sign, here you have so much in common with it. Lets think positive and know that it is our turn this cycle!


----------



## savvysaver

BebVern, I am so sorry for your loss. I find this forum very helpful in dealing with my sadness and questions. I am thankful for my first bfp because I learned a lot about myself, even though I had a horrible m/c. I know that my DH and I are able to conceive and we will have our rainbow baby very soon!


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> ERose, I am reading your post, wondering why you are on here and not BDing! Though I finished your post and it looks like your hubby made it home. Fx'd you caught the egg!! TWW officially starts now! :)
> 
> FBG, I am so sorry to hear about your Zoey pup. I look at things like the movie as a sign, here you have so much in common with it. Lets think positive and know that it is our turn this cycle!

I agree i felt like it was a sign. A positive sign. I am ready for my positive opks.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> I agree i felt like it was a sign. A positive sign. I am ready for my positive opks.

Definitely a positive sign! Right now I just want AF to be over...this is the worst one ever. Positive opks soon, so glad ERose got hers today...now it is our turn!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

BebVern, so sorry for your loss. Welcome to our thread, there are some great girls here, and we certainly understand what you're going through. :hugs: I agree, getting a bfp suddenly made me even more desperate for a baby than before! I'm feeling good for us all to get BFPs again very soon!

Yes savvy, DH made it home around 2:30 my time, hooray! I just hope it was early enough! I know our chances were decreased a little since I O'd while he was out of town. We normally BD just about every day during the week of O. But we only got Wednesday night, and then Sunday as soon as he walked in the door. Fxd that we caught it in time today. I should see a temp jump tomorrow too.


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, it only takes one BD to get a bfp! Glad your DH made it home yesterday, I know I read somewhere that the egg can survive like 12-24 hours.
After all the traveling my DH did this past summer, I told him he isn't going anywhere without me!


----------



## brighteyez73

BebVern - Welcome and sorry for your lost.:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> :hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:

I'm sorry Hun. :( I, too, was still getting positive HPTs, even though my hcg levels were dropping. It felt weird, and sad too. I'm assuming she said you'll have some bleeding/cramping soon? After my bleeding/cramping, that is when the line on my HPT got so faint, it could barely be seen at all, and then by the next day, it was gone. Maybe your body just needs a little more time to heal, sweetie. I'm so, so sorry. :cry:

EDIT:
Actually, after typing all that out, I realized I may have misunderstood... was the hcg still leftover from the last m/c after all? Or did they say you did get pregnant again, but that this is another m/c or chemical pregnancy? At first I just assumed early m/c. But then I realized I wasn't sure from your post...?


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez, I am sorry you are not pregnant this month. :cry: Maybe our bodies just need another month to heal. Keep us posted though, I can't wait for you to get your angel baby bfp! 

ERose, I saw your response in the other thread, but didn't want to write anything to freak out the other girls. I did want to say thank you. :flower: I am feeling better today but still not normal for AF. Probably after all those light periods on BCP, AF is really being mean to me now! 


AFM: This AF is terrible, I did google AF after m/c and found out that sometimes they are just as bad, if not worse than the m/c. I was really worried when I got a bunch of small clots. I might just send over an e-mail to my doctor to make sure he isn't concerned.


----------



## brighteyez73

ERose - she didn't say rather it was leftover or new. She said I was at a 8 on Friday but I should be a 0 today. And I tested today and it still was showing positive so I don't know what is going on.

Savvy - you're probably right we just need sometime. I hope it will be soon for all of us!!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

ERosePW said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:
> 
> I'm sorry Hun. :( I, too, was still getting positive HPTs, even though my hcg levels were dropping. It felt weird, and sad too. I'm assuming she said you'll have some bleeding/cramping soon? After my bleeding/cramping, that is when the line on my HPT got so faint, it could barely be seen at all, and then by the next day, it was gone. Maybe your body just needs a little more time to heal, sweetie. I'm so, so sorry. :cry:
> 
> EDIT:
> Actually, after typing all that out, I realized I may have misunderstood... was the hcg
> still leftover from the last m/c after all? Or did they say you did get pregnant again, but that this is another m/c or chemical pregnancy? At first I just assumed early m/c. But
> then I realized I wasn't sure from your post...?Click to expand...

How long did you continue to get positive results on hpt? I am going fora follow up appointment tomorrow, its been 11 days since my d &c and still have ery dark pregnancy test. I sm sure it is normal since hcg was in the 80, 000's. 
Welcome to the new girls joining and sorry for your losses,


----------



## Msw454

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming! It's great to find support, although I'm very sorry for all of your losses as well.

ERosePW, good luck on catching the egg this month! Maybe you'll get a baby girl, they say the closer to ovulation or even 24 hours after ovulation your chances of a girl go up. I was on clomid while ttc my ds. I actually was on femara, which is similar, the month I conceived him. When its time to ttc again, I'm hoping my dr will let me go back on one or the other!

When I mc my twins at 12 weeks, I had positive hcg levels for over a month after my dnc. I guess it's normal, just takes your body a while to get rid of it!


----------



## brighteyez73

B-Love - I am still getting positives and my doctors says I was at a 8 on Friday and should be at a 0 now, but the test are still coming up positive. So I don't know what's going on. I am just playing the waiting game.


----------



## ExpectingTC

Hi all. DH and I had a MMC at almost 10 weeks and are just now (2 cycles later) allowed to try again. I'm in my TWW and praying for a miracle. 

It's nice to have a thread with people that get it. <3


----------



## Sonnetloyson

Hi there I'm new here, I also lost my angel at 13 weeks in October 2013, my cycles have been crazy after my mc, my cycles are 45 days long, started my letrozole 7.5 mg on the 28 Dec, now it's that horrible 2 ww:dohh:, holding thumbs , this can be our year of a healthy 9 monts:baby:


----------



## FutureBabyG

ExpectingTC said:


> Hi all. DH and I had a MMC at almost 10 weeks and are just now (2 cycles later) allowed to try again. I'm in my TWW and praying for a miracle.
> 
> It's nice to have a thread with people that get it. <3




Sonnetloyson said:


> Hi there I'm new here, I also lost my angel at 13 weeks in October 2013, my cycles have been crazy after my mc, my cycles are 45 days long, started my letrozole 7.5 mg on the 28 Dec, now it's that horrible 2 ww:dohh:, holding thumbs , this can be our year of a healthy 9 monts:baby:

Welcome ladies Sorry for your losses.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Ok ladies i am ready this cycle. I have and am taking everything under the sun to help us this cycle. i have my prenatals, folic acid, vitamin b6 & b12, baby aspirin, fertility cm, and dh taking zinc. We have the preseed and softcups. Continuing with cbfm, opk until monitor tells me to test and bbt . I feel like the army packing some heat for war. I believe that is it but i am sure i missed something. Now its just waiting and having some fun with the dh.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ExpectingTC said:


> Hi all. DH and I had a MMC at almost 10 weeks and are just now (2 cycles later) allowed to try again. I'm in my TWW and praying for a miracle.
> 
> It's nice to have a thread with people that get it. <3




Sonnetloyson said:


> Hi there I'm new here, I also lost my angel at 13 weeks in October 2013, my cycles have been crazy after my mc, my cycles are 45 days long, started my letrozole 7.5 mg on the 28 Dec, now it's that horrible 2 ww:dohh:, holding thumbs , this can be our year of a healthy 9 monts:baby:

Welcome ladies Sorry for your losses.


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome ExpectingTC & Sonnetloyson, I am so sorry for your loss. Keep us posted about your TWW.

For those who have had AF after their m/c...what was it like? What is just as bad, if not worse then the m/c? I had my m/c on 12/11 and it was very bad for the first 5-6 days then it was mainly spotting and light flow the last 4 days. AF returned 1/11 and it has been tough. Very heavy flow, lots of tiny clots, cramps, backache and chills (one day). Is this normal? Today is CD4 and it is getting a little better, starting either tomorrow or Thursday with opk's if it looks like AF is on her way out. I had 24-26 day cycles before the m/c. Thanks for any help/advice! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Baby.Love12 said:


> How long did you continue to get positive results on hpt? I am going fora follow up appointment tomorrow, its been 11 days since my d &c and still have ery dark pregnancy test. I sm sure it is normal since hcg was in the 80, 000's.
> Welcome to the new girls joining and sorry for your losses,

I think I only had pos HPTs for another 3 days or so after the bleeding started. So they were still positive during the two days of bleeding, and then probably one more day after that. If there was ANY line at all after that, it was very, very faint. But I was barely even 5 weeks, it was very early. My hcg was extremely low too. I'm sure yours will take a bit longer with such a high number and having been further along. But you will get there!! And then you can look forward to your next BFP.:flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to our new friends! We're happy you could join us. But very, very sorry for your losses. As one of you said, it is really great to have a thread where everyone understands. :flower:

Msw454, I bet your Dr will let you get right back on either the Femara or the Clomid. If it worked for you once, it will work for you again. :) A good friend of mine got prego with her son in her first month on Femara. Three years later, she is trying again for her next one, and her Dr. put her right back on the Femara as soon as she stopped BCP. :)

Savvy, gosh, I am so sorry you're having such an awful time of it this AF! I wish I could give you some info, but I still haven't had AF, so I have no idea what it will be like. :( I hope someone can chime in, as I'd love to know myself what it might end up being like. Maybe you should post the question in the forum since most of the girls on our thread just had their m/c recently... i bet there are others outside of our thread who could answer. If you do post it, be sure and report back, as I'd really like to know if thats common, and what I'm gonna be in for. You poor thing... I hope you are feeling a little better each day. 

FBG, way to go being all prepared, wuhu!!! And your body should be a super fertile ground right now, from what I've read. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and as for me... (I posted this in another thread too, so sorry if you're having to read this twice, lol!)... My temps are NOT my post-O temps, so I'm thinking even though I got the LH surge on the OPK, that I may not have managed to spit an egg out. I got the temp jump yesterday, but only because it had dropped so much the day before. I expected it to continue rising today, but it dropped a little. So I believe this may end up being my first ever anovulatory cycle for me! Could be because of the recent m/c. I am feeling super crampy right now though, so who knows....maybe by some fluke, I am O'ing today, much later than normal after a pos OPK. I guess I'll know tomorrow, IF my temp finally jumps. Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, I am sorry your temp didn't rise today. Are you still using opks at all? Could you have gotten a surge but maybe the egg is taking its sweet time letting go? It wouldn't hurt to BD tonight if possible!! 

Thanks for your suggestions, I might go post in the forum. I am feeling a lot better this afternoon, the flow is slowing down a bit and I just have some light cramps and a bit of a stomach ache. The amount of clots started freaking me out, but maybe it is just doing some light housekeeping to prepare for this cycle! :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, wow you are super prepared! I wish I had it all together like that. I am sitting here on my bbt, opks, multivitamin/folic acid and preseed and thinking I am doing a good job. Maybe I will go out to pick up a few extra things tomorrow. I did convince hubby to take the multivitamin and it has zinc in it too...might boost it with extra though!

brighteyez, how are you doing today?


----------



## Msw454

FutureBabyG said:


> Ok ladies i am ready this cycle. I have and am taking everything under the sun to help us this cycle. i have my prenatals, folic acid, vitamin b6 & b12, baby aspirin, fertility cm, and dh taking zinc. We have the preseed and softcups. Continuing with cbfm, opk until monitor tells me to test and bbt . I feel like the army packing some heat for war. I believe that is it but i am sure i missed something. Now its just waiting and having some fun with the dh.


I used the cbfm last month when I got my chemical pregnancy. I loved it!! I had no idea if or when I would o after my dnc, so it took the guessing away and I got pregnant right away! It was easier than opks I think. I don't blame it for my cp obviously, so in a couple months when we are trying again I'm totally going back to it!


----------



## Jessie1993

I got a BFP on new years eve with my first cycle of pre seed. But it ended in a miscarriage at 4-5 weeks, it was painful physicially, emotionally, and mentally. I believe i finished my miscarriage yesterday, the bleeding has stopped. I want to TTC, thinking about not using anything the next two cycles, just plain ol sex then if i don't get pregnant, start using pre seed after that. Will it be to soon?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Msw454 said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies i am ready this cycle. I have and am taking everything under the sun to help us this cycle. i have my prenatals, folic acid, vitamin b6 & b12, baby aspirin, fertility cm, and dh taking zinc. We have the preseed and softcups. Continuing with cbfm, opk until monitor tells me to test and bbt . I feel like the army packing some heat for war. I believe that is it but i am sure i missed something. Now its just waiting and having some fun with the dh.
> 
> 
> I used the cbfm last month when I got my chemical pregnancy. I loved it!! I had no idea if or when I would o after my dnc, so it took the guessing away and I got pregnant right away! It was easier than opks I think. I don't blame it for my cp obviously, so in a couple months when we are trying again I'm totally going back to it!Click to expand...

I do love my monitor bc it gives me highs and peaks which is great for planning. i just hope that this cycle after my cp doesnt mess it up. i really didn't do any research to see if it would or not. i guess i will see next month.


----------



## wannabemama24

Hello! I'm so glad this thread is here. My story: My wife and I (same-sex marriage) started ttc in November with donor sperm. I got my BFP on thanksgiving day. I had my first u/s when I should've been 7wks. I measured at 5wks. I had blood drawn and my hcg was lower than it should've been. Another u/s at what should've been 8wks still measuring 5wks just the gestational sac. Anyways, it was diagnosed a blighted ovum. I miscarried naturally starting on the 29th of December. It's so much more difficult for my wife and I for the obvious reason of having to use donor sperm but I got pregnant our first try so I am not giving up hope! I should be ovulating here soon! Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Baby.Love12

wannabemama24 said:


> Hello! I'm so glad this thread is here. My story: My wife and I (same-sex marriage) started ttc in November with donor sperm. I got my BFP on thanksgiving day. I had my first u/s when I should've been 7wks. I measured at 5wks. I had blood drawn and my hcg was lower than it should've been. Another u/s at what should've been 8wks still measuring 5wks just the gestational sac. Anyways, it was diagnosed a blighted ovum. I miscarried naturally starting on the 29th of December. It's so much more difficult for my wife and I for the obvious reason of having to use donor sperm but I got pregnant our first try so I am not giving up hope! I should be ovulating here soon! Got my fingers crossed!

Welcome! Sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed you get back on track soon.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I went for my follow up appointment today and might be getting another round of bad news. Ahe is concerned that with my early high blood pressure paired with an extremely high hcg level that I may have had a partial molar pregnancy and not a blighted ovum as originally suspected. I will get the pathology results tomorrow but until then I am beyond freaked out. If it is a molar pregnancy she said I would have to put off ttc for 6 months to 1 year. And if there are remaining cancerous cells then it may be a worse outcome. I didnt want to wait 6 months........this sucks. She wanted to put me on birth control but I refused and said that I would be careful. She said I cannot get pregnant for 6 months. I am feeling really upset like why do bad things keep happening. Statistics for this are like 1 in 1500 pregnancies. Wtf? ? Anyhow theres my update will have more tomorrow when I see the path report and get my quant back as well. Hope everyone else is doing wonderful.


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> ERose, I am sorry your temp didn't rise today. Are you still using opks at all? Could you have gotten a surge but maybe the egg is taking its sweet time letting go? It wouldn't hurt to BD tonight if possible!!
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I might go post in the forum. I am feeling a lot better this afternoon, the flow is slowing down a bit and I just have some light cramps and a bit of a stomach ache. The amount of clots started freaking me out, but maybe it is just doing some light housekeeping to prepare for this cycle! :haha:

I did use the OPKs for a couple more days after the two days of positives. They were negative after that second day. I do think it's possible that my eggie took it's sweet time. My temp is going up today, but it will really need to to stay up and continue going up in order for FF to give me my crosshairs. When I see those CHs, I always feel better, lol. I would like to believe I O'd, as it makes the TWW more fun and interesting. 

Glad you are feeling better! Hope you're doing even better today! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Jessie1993 said:


> I got a BFP on new years eve with my first cycle of pre seed. But it ended in a miscarriage at 4-5 weeks, it was painful physicially, emotionally, and mentally. I believe i finished my miscarriage yesterday, the bleeding has stopped. I want to TTC, thinking about not using anything the next two cycles, just plain ol sex then if i don't get pregnant, start using pre seed after that. Will it be to soon?

Jessie, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: From what I've read from tons of ladies on these forums, with such an early m/c, they jumped right back on the wagon and O'd pretty quickly (maybe a little later than normal). Many of them ended up conceiving right after. :) Many of us on this thread had early m/c like you, and we are all jumping right back in. However, if your dr is telling you something different, I don't want to tell you not to listen to him. My dr initially said he usually suggests waiting a full cycle, but then he said it wouldn't be the end of the world if we did get prego again right away. So I started tracking for O shortly after my bleeding stopped.


----------



## ERosePW

wannabemama24 said:


> Hello! I'm so glad this thread is here. My story: My wife and I (same-sex marriage) started ttc in November with donor sperm. I got my BFP on thanksgiving day. I had my first u/s when I should've been 7wks. I measured at 5wks. I had blood drawn and my hcg was lower than it should've been. Another u/s at what should've been 8wks still measuring 5wks just the gestational sac. Anyways, it was diagnosed a blighted ovum. I miscarried naturally starting on the 29th of December. It's so much more difficult for my wife and I for the obvious reason of having to use donor sperm but I got pregnant our first try so I am not giving up hope! I should be ovulating here soon! Got my fingers crossed!

Welcome to the thread wannabemama. So sorry for your loss. :hugs: I can imagine it is tough since you're having to use donor sperm. There's a girl in another thread I'm on in the same situation as you, and she said its tough sometimes to get their schedule to work out with the donor's schedule, and since she can't exactly control when she's O'ing, it gets tough. But it's wonderful that you got prego on your first try, I'm certain it'll happen for you again very soon! GL! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Baby.Love12 said:


> I went for my follow up appointment today and might be getting another round of bad news. Ahe is concerned that with my early high blood pressure paired with an extremely high hcg level that I may have had a partial molar pregnancy and not a blighted ovum as originally suspected. I will get the pathology results tomorrow but until then I am beyond freaked out. If it is a molar pregnancy she said I would have to put off ttc for 6 months to 1 year. And if there are remaining cancerous cells then it may be a worse outcome. I didnt want to wait 6 months........this sucks. She wanted to put me on birth control but I refused and said that I would be careful. She said I cannot get pregnant for 6 months. I am feeling really upset like why do bad things keep happening. Statistics for this are like 1 in 1500 pregnancies. Wtf? ? Anyhow theres my update will have more tomorrow when I see the path report and get my quant back as well. Hope everyone else is doing wonderful.

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this Hun! I really hope the path report says something different from what she suspects! Fingers crossed. Please keep us updated on what you find out today.


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome Wannabemama! Sorry for your loss. Hope you get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

B-Love - I had a molar pregnancy(11weeks) about 17 years ago 3 days before my wedding on (September 18, 1996). We still had the wedding (9/21/96 it was horrible because everyone was congratulating us on our new addition and we couldn't go on our honeymoon due to having to have xrays for a month and I was advised not to get pregnant for 6 months to 1 year as well. That January I found out I was pregnant with my now 16 year old son, he was born September 24th. We call him the 6 day blessing baby because he came 1year and 6 days after the molar pregnancy. My husband proposed to me again 10years later and we renewed our vows. He wanted me to enjoy our wedding and not be depressed so it was wonderful. I am a believer in God and what is meant to be will be, doctors don't have control over his great plan and will. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies, I had some spotting yesterday but it stopped. It was only there when I wiped. And today it was there again when I wiped, very lite pink. I hope this is AF coming or maybe implantation spotting. Either way bring it on I am ready:happydance: :dance:


----------



## wannabemama24

Thank you ERosePW! I think I may have o'd the other day but I'm so confused! I've been using OPKs since CD10 and they were negative until CD14 which is early for me but it wasn't quite positive, just pretty dark but not dark as the test line. I bought the digital clear blue test to verify but got no smiley face. On CD 15 it started to fade and its CD18 and its really faint second line. I'm not sure if I did O or if it was just a weird raise in LH. Anyone else have this weird occurrence?


----------



## wannabemama24

Thank you brighteyez73! I hope we all get sticky beans this time!


----------



## Baby.Love12

brighteyez73 said:


> B-Love - I had a molar pregnancy(11weeks) about 17 years ago 3 days before my wedding on (September 18, 1996). We still had the wedding (9/21/96 it was horrible because everyone was congratulating us on our new addition and we couldn't go on our honeymoon due to having to have xrays for a month and I was advised not to get pregnant for 6 months to 1 year as well. That January I found out I was pregnant with my now 16 year old son, he was born September 24th. We call him the 6 day blessing baby because he came 1year and 6 days after the molar pregnancy. My husband proposed to me again 10years later and we renewed our vows. He wanted me to enjoy our wedding and not be depressed so it was wonderful. I am a believer in God and what is meant to be will be, doctors don't have control over his great plan and will. :hugs:

Thamk you for a positive story. I have the path report in my hands and my dr called and explained it to me. Basically it is inconclusive so they are sending it for dna ploidy analysis. ?...whatever that means. I now have to wait a few more weeks for those findings. The path report states that s molar or partial molar could not be ruled out on histology alone. I am still in shock that this is even going on. I wanted to get pregnant right away and now I may have to wait a year......on the bright side my hcg quant yesterday was 183 so it has dropped significantly. They will draw again in two week's. Its a waiting game I suppose.


----------



## savvysaver

wannabemama24 said:


> Hello! I'm so glad this thread is here. My story: My wife and I (same-sex marriage) started ttc in November with donor sperm. I got my BFP on thanksgiving day. I had my first u/s when I should've been 7wks. I measured at 5wks. I had blood drawn and my hcg was lower than it should've been. Another u/s at what should've been 8wks still measuring 5wks just the gestational sac. Anyways, it was diagnosed a blighted ovum. I miscarried naturally starting on the 29th of December. It's so much more difficult for my wife and I for the obvious reason of having to use donor sperm but I got pregnant our first try so I am not giving up hope! I should be ovulating here soon! Got my fingers crossed!


Hi, welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. How cool to get pregnant your first try. It sounds promising that you should get a 2nd bfp very soon! Keep us posted!



ERosePW said:


> I did use the OPKs for a couple more days after the two days of positives. They were negative after that second day. I do think it's possible that my eggie took it's sweet time. My temp is going up today, but it will really need to to stay up and continue going up in order for FF to give me my crosshairs. When I see those CHs, I always feel better, lol. I would like to believe I O'd, as it makes the TWW more fun and interesting.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better! Hope you're doing even better today! :flower:

Hoping your temp stays up and more importantly...hoping you caught that eggie! Thanks for your help in explaining the temping chart...so far I have been doing well temping, I just hate the fact that my bbt beeps. 
Looking forward to seeing your crosshairs on your chart!



brighteyez73 said:


> B-Love - I had a molar pregnancy(11weeks) about 17 years ago 3 days before my wedding on (September 18, 1996). We still had the wedding (9/21/96 it was horrible because everyone was congratulating us on our new addition and we couldn't go on our honeymoon due to having to have xrays for a month and I was advised not to get pregnant for 6 months to 1 year as well. That January I found out I was pregnant with my now 16 year old son, he was born September 24th. We call him the 6 day blessing baby because he came 1year and 6 days after the molar pregnancy. My husband proposed to me again 10years later and we renewed our vows. He wanted me to enjoy our wedding and not be depressed so it was wonderful. I am a believer in God and what is meant to be will be, doctors don't have control over his great plan and will. :hugs:




brighteyez73 said:


> Ok ladies, I had some spotting yesterday but it stopped. It was only there when I wiped. And today it was there again when I wiped, very lite pink. I hope this is AF coming or maybe implantation spotting. Either way bring it on I am ready:happydance: :dance:

Thank you for sharing such a personal and sweet story. You and your hubby are truly meant to be, suffering such a loss at an early point in your relationship. You have gone on to grow in love and have a beautiful family! How are you feeling now, has the spotting gone away or gotten heavier?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Savvy- I have not heard anything from them aside from the fact that it will be weeks before I get a concrete answer and should be extremely careful not to get pregnant until those results are back showing a non molar pregnancy. I am very frustrated and just like all those months ttc this consumes my days and nights.


----------



## savvysaver

Baby.Love12 said:


> Thamk you for a positive story. I have the path report in my hands and my dr called and explained it to me. Basically it is inconclusive so they are sending it for dna ploidy analysis. ?...whatever that means. I now have to wait a few more weeks for those findings. The path report states that s molar or partial molar could not be ruled out on histology alone. I am still in shock that this is even going on. I wanted to get pregnant right away and now I may have to wait a year......on the bright side my hcg quant yesterday was 183 so it has dropped significantly. They will draw again in two week's. Its a waiting game I suppose.

I am so sorry to hear all the bad news you have been getting. Waiting is never easy. Hoping you are able to get the results back quickly. Sending hugs your way.:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm so glad this thread is here. My story: My wife and I (same-sex marriage) started ttc in November with donor sperm. I got my BFP on thanksgiving day. I had my first u/s when I should've been 7wks. I measured at 5wks. I had blood drawn and my hcg was lower than it should've been. Another u/s at what should've been 8wks still measuring 5wks just the gestational sac. Anyways, it was diagnosed a blighted ovum. I miscarried naturally starting on the 29th of December. It's so much more difficult for my wife and I for the obvious reason of having to use donor sperm but I got pregnant our first try so I am not giving up hope! I should be ovulating here soon! Got my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Hi, welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. How cool to get pregnant your first try. It sounds promising that you should get a 2nd bfp very soon! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> I did use the OPKs for a couple more days after the two days of positives. They were negative after that second day. I do think it's possible that my eggie took it's sweet time. My temp is going up today, but it will really need to to stay up and continue going up in order for FF to give me my crosshairs. When I see those CHs, I always feel better, lol. I would like to believe I O'd, as it makes the TWW more fun and interesting.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better! Hope you're doing even better today! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping your temp stays up and more importantly...hoping you caught that eggie! Thanks for your help in explaining the temping chart...so far I have been doing well temping, I just hate the fact that my bbt beeps.
> Looking forward to seeing your crosshairs on your chart!
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> B-Love - I had a molar pregnancy(11weeks) about 17 years ago 3 days before my wedding on (September 18, 1996). We still had the wedding (9/21/96 it was horrible because everyone was congratulating us on our new addition and we couldn't go on our honeymoon due to having to have xrays for a month and I was advised not to get pregnant for 6 months to 1 year as well. That January I found out I was pregnant with my now 16 year old son, he was born September 24th. We call him the 6 day blessing baby because he came 1year and 6 days after the molar pregnancy. My husband proposed to me again 10years later and we renewed our vows. He wanted me to enjoy our wedding and not be depressed so it was wonderful. I am a believer in God and what is meant to be will be, doctors don't have control over his great plan and will. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I had some spotting yesterday but it stopped. It was only there when I wiped. And today it was there again when I wiped, very lite pink. I hope this is AF coming or maybe implantation spotting. Either way bring it on I am ready:happydance: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for sharing such a personal and sweet story. You and your hubby are truly meant to be, suffering such a loss at an early point in your relationship. You have gone on to grow in love and have a beautiful family! How are you feeling now, has the spotting gone away or gotten heavier?Click to expand...


Thank you! I never mind sharing because I have no shame or regrets life is pretty good for the most part. And someone may learn something, not feel alone or be encouraged by a story. I know I do when I hear everyones story it keeps me going and encouraged. :hugs:

Good morning Ladies, :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well today. AF is back and she is pissed :growlmad:. I was really lite yesterday not even filling a pad up and today I am clotting and cramping like crazy. I wanted to stay home and lay in my bed. So no pregnancy this cycle but maybe some luck this time.


----------



## brighteyez73

Baby.Love12 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> B-Love - I had a molar pregnancy(11weeks) about 17 years ago 3 days before my wedding on (September 18, 1996). We still had the wedding (9/21/96 it was horrible because everyone was congratulating us on our new addition and we couldn't go on our honeymoon due to having to have xrays for a month and I was advised not to get pregnant for 6 months to 1 year as well. That January I found out I was pregnant with my now 16 year old son, he was born September 24th. We call him the 6 day blessing baby because he came 1year and 6 days after the molar pregnancy. My husband proposed to me again 10years later and we renewed our vows. He wanted me to enjoy our wedding and not be depressed so it was wonderful. I am a believer in God and what is meant to be will be, doctors don't have control over his great plan and will. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thamk you for a positive story. I have the path report in my hands and my dr called and explained it to me. Basically it is inconclusive so they are sending it for dna ploidy analysis. ?...whatever that means. I now have to wait a few more weeks for those findings. The path report states that s molar or partial molar could not be ruled out on histology alone. I am still in shock that this is even going on. I wanted to get pregnant right away and now I may have to wait a year......on the bright side my hcg quant yesterday was 183 so it has dropped significantly. They will draw again in two week's. Its a waiting game I suppose.Click to expand...

You're welcome!! :hugs: I hope it offered some encouragement. I know how rough this is and you will get through this. Just take one day at a time, God has your back :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

wannabemama24 said:


> Thank you ERosePW! I think I may have o'd the other day but I'm so confused! I've been using OPKs since CD10 and they were negative until CD14 which is early for me but it wasn't quite positive, just pretty dark but not dark as the test line. I bought the digital clear blue test to verify but got no smiley face. On CD 15 it started to fade and its CD18 and its really faint second line. I'm not sure if I did O or if it was just a weird raise in LH. Anyone else have this weird occurrence?

I did have this happen ONE time in all my time using OPKs. Never could tell if the line was really as dark, but it didn't seem pos to me, and I never got a smiley on the digital either. However, I was temping too, and I did get a temp rise... So a lot of the girls thought maybe I just missed the surge on my OPKs. Could be the same for you. Maybe it was a quick one. Did you do your AI around that time, just in case?


----------



## ERosePW

Got another temp jump and my CHs on FF today, so I'm excited about that. So I'm 4dpo today. :)


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Got another temp jump and my CHs on FF today, so I'm excited about that. So I'm 4dpo today. :)

So excited that FF gave you your CHs on the day you thought you O'd! Hoping you can lead this thread and the rest of us girls by getting your bfp very soon!


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Thank you! I never mind sharing because I have no shame or regrets life is pretty good for the most part. And someone may learn something, not feel alone or be encouraged by a story. I know I do when I hear everyones story it keeps me going and encouraged. :hugs:
> 
> Good morning Ladies, :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. AF is back and she is pissed :growlmad:. I was really lite yesterday not even filling a pad up and today I am clotting and cramping like crazy. I wanted to stay home and lay in my bed. So no pregnancy this cycle but maybe some luck this time.

I am sorry AF is back. Mine was really bad this month too - thinking it was from the m/c. I am just spotting today and so ready to get this cycle start with some opks! 

I think maybe our bodies just needed another month to heal - looking forward to a bfp at the end of the month!


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I never mind sharing because I have no shame or regrets life is pretty good for the most part. And someone may learn something, not feel alone or be encouraged by a story. I know I do when I hear everyones story it keeps me going and encouraged. :hugs:
> 
> Good morning Ladies, :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today. AF is back and she is pissed :growlmad:. I was really lite yesterday not even filling a pad up and today I am clotting and cramping like crazy. I wanted to stay home and lay in my bed. So no pregnancy this cycle but maybe some luck this time.
> 
> I am sorry AF is back. Mine was really bad this month too - thinking it was from the m/c. I am just spotting today and so ready to get this cycle start with some opks!
> 
> I think maybe our bodies just needed another month to heal - looking forward to a bfp at the end of the month!Click to expand...

Savvy - Thanks!!! The cramping is brutal. You are right we needed the fresh start. BFP at the end of the month or beginning of next month. :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, can I join please? Just had a natural MC at 6.5 weeks. I only bled for about 7 days and set my CBFM to CD1 on the first day of my period so am just waiting for that eggy!! 

x


----------



## brighteyez73

katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join please? Just had a natural MC at 6.5 weeks. I only bled for about 7 days and set my CBFM to CD1 on the first day of my period so am just waiting for that eggy!!
> 
> x

Welcome Katestar, Sorry about your loss :hugs:! FX for you!


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Savvy - Thanks!!! The cramping is brutal. You are right we needed the fresh start. BFP at the end of the month or beginning of next month. :hugs:

That is my goal this month! Well I guess I probably won't get my bfp until early February, but it is worth the wait! 

The cramping is still on for me...very heavy spotting, only when I wipe, today but it is still red blood. CD6, this is one of the longest AF ever. Wanted to start SMEP today and BD, but I might hold off :(

Hope your cramps go away soon!!


----------



## savvysaver

katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join please? Just had a natural MC at 6.5 weeks. I only bled for about 7 days and set my CBFM to CD1 on the first day of my period so am just waiting for that eggy!!
> 
> x

Welcome katestar! I am so sorry for your recent loss. What CD are you on? A few of us here are waiting around for O, hopefully soon!


----------



## BebVern

Sorry for being MIA the past few days, been very busy in and out of hospital for blood tests and so on.

I am now back on Facebook after a temporary break, and find it much easier to just tell people what has been wrong with me the past couple of weeks. Miscarriage definitely needs to be talked about more, especially in schools and during sex education.

Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game. It's agonising.

I have started spotting today! YAY! Hopefully this is the beginning of the torrent of blood before we can start TTC again.

Katestar53 - you're not too far away from me; I'm in Flintshire, about 10 miles west of Chester. Used to travel through Stockport on the train every other week to and from university. x


----------



## katestar53

savvysaver said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join please? Just had a natural MC at 6.5 weeks. I only bled for about 7 days and set my CBFM to CD1 on the first day of my period so am just waiting for that eggy!!
> 
> x
> 
> Welcome katestar! I am so sorry for your recent loss. What CD are you on? A few of us here are waiting around for O, hopefully soon!Click to expand...

Am on cd12, haven't had any signs of OV yet but hoping it won't be too much longer! 



BebVern said:


> Sorry for being MIA the past few days, been very busy in and out of hospital for blood tests and so on.
> 
> I am now back on Facebook after a temporary break, and find it much easier to just tell people what has been wrong with me the past couple of weeks. Miscarriage definitely needs to be talked about more, especially in schools and during sex education.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game. It's agonising.
> 
> I have started spotting today! YAY! Hopefully this is the beginning of the torrent of blood before we can start TTC again.
> 
> Katestar53 - you're not too far away from me; I'm in Flintshire, about 10 miles west of Chester. Used to travel through Stockport on the train every other week to and from university. x

Not far at all! Where did you go to uni? I went to Salford Uni. Am originally from Hertfordshire but have lived in Manchester for 9 years now! I am almost a fully fledged northerner :) 

What cd are you on? I've got my final blood test tomorrow at the EPU, it was 427 last Tuesday so fingers crossed its below 10 now. I did a Tesco HPT a few days ago and it had a really faint line :(


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Savvy - Thanks!!! The cramping is brutal. You are right we needed the fresh start. BFP at the end of the month or beginning of next month. :hugs:
> 
> That is my goal this month! Well I guess I probably won't get my bfp until early February, but it is worth the wait!
> 
> The cramping is still on for me...very heavy spotting, only when I wipe, today but it is still red blood. CD6, this is one of the longest AF ever. Wanted to start SMEP today and BD, but I might hold off :(
> 
> Hope your cramps go away soon!!Click to expand...

February will be our month!!!! Yeah this is CD3 for me and these cramps are the worse. Can't wait for it to stop so I can start BD. I am going to get some Preseed today and just ordered some Fertilitea. I am ready.


----------



## FutureBabyG

BebVern said:


> Sorry for being MIA the past few days, been very busy in and out of hospital for blood tests and so on.
> 
> I am now back on Facebook after a temporary break, and find it much easier to just tell people what has been wrong with me the past couple of weeks. Miscarriage definitely needs to be talked about more, especially in schools and during sex education.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game. It's agonising.
> 
> I have started spotting today! YAY! Hopefully this is the beginning of the torrent of blood before we can start TTC again.
> 
> Katestar53 - you're not too far away from me; I'm in Flintshire, about 10 miles west of Chester. Used to travel through Stockport on the train every other week to and from university. x

Sorry if i missed something. . . are you still having hcg in ur blood? what r ur levels at?


----------



## BebVern

Katestar - I went to uni in Lincoln, a good 6 hour train journey from where I live! I'm not sure about my CD to be honest. The bleed on my chart was actually from the haematoma showed on my scan; I think the spotting that has started now is maybe the start of the MC. 

FutureBabyG - Yeah, I had to spend a night in hospital because my level actually rose a little bit. They suspected ectopic but I had no pain or other symptoms, and 2 days later my levels were dropping again so am now home and waiting for Mother Nature to give me a proverbial kick in the womb. My levels at the last count were still 5600, tests still positive...*sigh*


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> February will be our month!!!! Yeah this is CD3 for me and these cramps are the worse. Can't wait for it to stop so I can start BD. I am going to get some Preseed today and just ordered some Fertilitea. I am ready.

I am so excited!! Can't wait to see you get your bfp!


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> February will be our month!!!! Yeah this is CD3 for me and these cramps are the worse. Can't wait for it to stop so I can start BD. I am going to get some Preseed today and just ordered some Fertilitea. I am ready.
> 
> I am so excited!! Can't wait to see you get your bfp!Click to expand...

Savvy - Thanks, I can't wait for you to get yours too!!! :dust: The lovers month (February) is all ours for BFPs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ferens06

I live near Stockport too :) in a town about 15 minutes away on the bus.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ok ladies. . . i have a question for everyone. i have an appt on wednesday with my obgyn. i know this sounds silly but how do i approach the fact that i had positive pregnancy tests or do i? for the new people and those they may have forgotten i got a positive a week before my period. two days before af i took another test and it was very faint. i never called my obgyn bc i had this appt and figured if the pregnancy was going to last i could just wait. well i ended up miscarrying. i wanted my dh to get a sa but now i am not sure we got a positive pregnancy test without assistance. i am also wondering if we should just give it more time before doing any testing? thanks for all the advice.


----------



## ferens06

FutureBabyG said:


> ok ladies. . . i have a question for everyone. i have an appt on wednesday with my obgyn. i know this sounds silly but how do i approach the fact that i had positive pregnancy tests or do i? for the new people and those they may have forgotten i got a positive a week before my period. two days before af i took another test and it was very faint. i never called my obgyn bc i had this appt and figured if the pregnancy was going to last i could just wait. well i ended up miscarrying. i wanted my dh to get a sa but now i am not sure we got a positive pregnancy test without assistance. i am also wondering if we should just give it more time before doing any testing? thanks for all the advice.

How long have u been ttc?


----------



## katestar53

ferens06 said:


> I live near Stockport too :) in a town about 15 minutes away on the bus.

What's it called? I'm in Cheadle :) Xxx


----------



## ferens06

Marple :thumbup: :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

ferens06 said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies. . . i have a question for everyone. i have an appt on wednesday with my obgyn. i know this sounds silly but how do i approach the fact that i had positive pregnancy tests or do i? for the new people and those they may have forgotten i got a positive a week before my period. two days before af i took another test and it was very faint. i never called my obgyn bc i had this appt and figured if the pregnancy was going to last i could just wait. well i ended up miscarrying. i wanted my dh to get a sa but now i am not sure we got a positive pregnancy test without assistance. i am also wondering if we should just give it more time before doing any testing? thanks for all the advice.
> 
> How long have u been ttc?Click to expand...

we started back in June. didn't start tracking everything until September, i believe. we got our bfp 1 of Jan so this is they cycle right after cp.


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, I had to switch doctors over what happened with my m/c. I saw the new doctor on 12/27, about 2 weeks after my miscarriage. I told him we had been trying since early last spring and this was the first bfp I ever got. I told him about my DH history including a horrible hernia repair surgery that his doctor told him it could mess up his fertility big time. We are both over 30 and I had been on BCP since I was in HS and just stopped them a few months before TTC. At this point he told us he didn't see any reason for testing, which surprised me because my husband could have issues. He said because we did conceive he saw no reason why we would be pregnant again within 6 months as long as we had good timed BDing...he said we didn't need temping, opk's or anything else. 

I think he was honest with me and not trying to do unreasonable tests just to make a buck...but I kind of wish he would have suggested a SA for hubby and at least one test for me. I am going to give it 3 months, I am temping and using opks and I am going to use the SMEP plan starting at CD6 or 7. If nothing happens then I am going to go back and ask for some tests.

I can't tell you what to tell your doctor or what is best for you situation. I just figured maybe my story would help you. Keep us posted on how you appointment goes! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FBG, I had to switch doctors over what happened with my m/c. I saw the new doctor on 12/27, about 2 weeks after my miscarriage. I told him we had been trying since early last spring and this was the first bfp I ever got. I told him about my DH history including a horrible hernia repair surgery that his doctor told him it could mess up his fertility big time. We are both over 30 and I had been on BCP since I was in HS and just stopped them a few months before TTC. At this point he told us he didn't see any reason for testing, which surprised me because my husband could have issues. He said because we did conceive he saw no reason why we would be pregnant again within 6 months as long as we had good timed BDing...he said we didn't need temping, opk's or anything else.
> 
> I think he was honest with me and not trying to do unreasonable tests just to make a buck...but I kind of wish he would have suggested a SA for hubby and at least one test for me. I am going to give it 3 months, I am temping and using opks and I am going to use the SMEP plan starting at CD6 or 7. If nothing happens then I am going to go back and ask for some tests.
> 
> I can't tell you what to tell your doctor or what is best for you situation. I just figured maybe my story would help you. Keep us posted on how you appointment goes! :)


Thank you. That was the other thing I figured she might also believe if we conceived on our own we could conceive again. Thank you again for your help and sharing your story.


----------



## katestar53

Ferens06 - I know Maple, it's lovely there! I did my NCT classes there :) Plus my ex lives in Marple Bridge which is just gorgeous. I'm hoping to move out that way in the next few years x


----------



## katestar53

Got my first high on the CBFM today, yay!!!! Really hope I get a peak... Lots of :sex: over the next few days, my hubby will be pleased!


----------



## savvysaver

katestar53 said:


> Got my first high on the CBFM today, yay!!!! Really hope I get a peak... Lots of :sex: over the next few days, my hubby will be pleased!

Awesome! Hope you see the peak soon!


----------



## savvysaver

How is everyone doing this week? 

I am sitting here waiting for a + opk, I am on CD10. We started SMEP on CD7 and I am testing with opks twice a day. 

How is everyone else doing? Post some updates! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> How is everyone doing this week?
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for a + opk, I am on CD10. We started SMEP on CD7 and I am testing with opks twice a day.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Post some updates! :)

Hi savvy. . . I am also waiting for +opk. monitor is still saying low. i usually dont ovulate until cd 17 only cd 12right now. i should start getting highs tomorrow. i have my appt on Wednesday with my obgyn. it is just a yearly check up so i guess we will see what she has to say.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Hi savvy. . . I am also waiting for +opk. monitor is still saying low. i usually dont ovulate until cd 17 only cd 12right now. i should start getting highs tomorrow. i have my appt on Wednesday with my obgyn. it is just a yearly check up so i guess we will see what she has to say.

FBG, it feels like I have been waiting forever and then I remember this is only CD10. Do you know if the monitor is as sensitive as the opks are? Wondering if I just don't have enough LH for them to detect my surge. I thought about buying the meter a few months ago...now I wish I would have bought it! Good luck at the obgyn tomorrow - give us an update! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Hi savvy. . . I am also waiting for +opk. monitor is still saying low. i usually dont ovulate until cd 17 only cd 12right now. i should start getting highs tomorrow. i have my appt on Wednesday with my obgyn. it is just a yearly check up so i guess we will see what she has to say.
> 
> FBG, it feels like I have been waiting forever and then I remember this is only CD10. Do you know if the monitor is as sensitive as the opks are? Wondering if I just don't have enough LH for them to detect my surge. I thought about buying the meter a few months ago...now I wish I would have bought it! Good luck at the obgyn tomorrow - give us an update! :)Click to expand...

I honestly dont know if its more sensitive or not. i just like it bc it gives me the highs and peak. its suppose to get to know me and my levels better so hopefully it penpoints them better. i like it but honestly i still us opk in the evening too.


----------



## savvysaver

I think you are smart to back it up with a opk in the evening. It never hurts to add another test to confirm O! Hopefully we will both be in the tww soon, can't wait to see some bfps here! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

yes i hope we will be in our tww soon. . i have around 7 more days before my tww starts.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ok ladies i got my first high on the monitor today. had to bd last night since i have the appt tomorrow am. read on the internet no bding 24 hrs prior. . . grrr...guess we will just have to bd when dh gets home that night. i finally feel like i have a slim chance since i finally got my high. dint think it was going to happen for a while. i still have a few days before the peak now i will be doing opks too in the afternoon. i got some ewcm and dh noticed my cp was high i really wish my appt was later than what it is but i guess its better to just get it out of the way now.


----------



## savvysaver

Could you call to see if they had an cancellations or see if you can reschedule for next week? As long as you didn't peak yet, you might be okay as long as you can BD on Wednesday night.

Nothing new here...still negative tests. Getting nervous because we are suppose to go away with my parents this weekend and we won't be able to BD. Told my DH of course I will get a + opk Thursday or Friday morning...always my luck. Trying to get out of this weekend but it doesn't look like it is possible, so I am not sure what to do! Thinking about modifying my SMEP with this plan:
Tuesday PM
Wednesday PM
Friday AM
Sunday PM

Worried because I am missing Saturday and going for more than 48 hours without.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? Good I hope. AF is gone as of Sunday night. I am waiting for BD'ing time!! Anyone else with me?


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Could you call to see if they had an cancellations or see if you can reschedule for next week? As long as you didn't peak yet, you might be okay as long as you can BD on Wednesday night.
> 
> Nothing new here...still negative tests. Getting nervous because we are suppose to go away with my parents this weekend and we won't be able to BD. Told my DH of course I will get a + opk Thursday or Friday morning...always my luck. Trying to get out of this weekend but it doesn't look like it is possible, so I am not sure what to do! Thinking about modifying my SMEP with this plan:
> Tuesday PM
> Wednesday PM
> Friday AM
> Sunday PM
> 
> Worried because I am missing Saturday and going for more than 48 hours without.

Since this is my first high i am going to go forward with the appt. i ovulated last month on cd 17 and today is only cd 13 so hopefully we can bd tomorrow night and then get back on track.

i think it will be ok if u only miss Saturday. otherwise u might need to get creative and sneaky. i feel like i am a kid again when i lie to my parents about planning a family.


----------



## BebVern

I'm bleeding again! I hope this is the MC and then I can start the long wait for my eggy to depart! :dance: I have a follow-up scan tomorrow which should hopefully tell me where we're at.


----------



## FutureBabyG

BebVern said:


> I'm bleeding again! I hope this is the MC and then I can start the long wait for my eggy to depart! :dance: I have a follow-up scan tomorrow which should hopefully tell me where we're at.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. We will get our bfp those cycle!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Since this is my first high i am going to go forward with the appt. i ovulated last month on cd 17 and today is only cd 13 so hopefully we can bd tomorrow night and then get back on track.
> 
> i think it will be ok if u only miss Saturday. otherwise u might need to get creative and sneaky. i feel like i am a kid again when i lie to my parents about planning a family.

I feel like I can't start cancelling my plans in life just because we are ttc. I am going to hope for the best and BD every other day I can.

Good luck with your appointment, let us know how it goes!



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? Good I hope. AF is gone as of Sunday night. I am waiting for BD'ing time!! Anyone else with me?

Glad AF is gone for you! I have already started BDing (SMEP), now I am just desperately waiting for a + opk. Do you know when you usually O? My doc told me to concentrate on CD7-12 but no + yet and I am on CD11.



BebVern said:


> I'm bleeding again! I hope this is the MC and then I can start the long wait for my eggy to depart! :dance: I have a follow-up scan tomorrow which should hopefully tell me where we're at.

Good luck at your follow-up scan. I sure hope that this is the start of a brand new cycle for you. Keep us posted on how your appointment goes.


----------



## brighteyez73

Savvy - I usually O cd14 or 15. I am using opk's, tempting, CM and CP! Do you ops and charting?


----------



## savvysaver

I was having 24 -26 day cycles before my m/c. My new doctor told me to concentrate on well timed BDing between CD7-12 and not worry about temping, opk's, etc. 

This cycle is my first cycle temping and I am using opks twice daily and we are following SMEP. Got preseed too to try out. I never get ewcm and wanted to try the mucinex/robitussin but my DH reminded me that I had a terrible reaction to mucinex (stomach issues) a few years back and I don't do well with liquid cough syrup either. If I don't get my bfp this month using the preseed I might try the mucinex and hope for no side effects next cycle. 

Here I am on CD12 and no + opk, glad I am not following doctors orders because I would have probably missed BDing around O. I am beginning to think the waiting for the O is harder than the tww! Hoping we see a lot of bfps for Valentine's Day!


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> I was having 24 -26 day cycles before my m/c. My new doctor told me to concentrate on well timed BDing between CD7-12 and not worry about temping, opk's, etc.
> 
> This cycle is my first cycle temping and I am using opks twice daily and we are following SMEP. Got preseed too to try out. I never get ewcm and wanted to try the mucinex/robitussin but my DH reminded me that I had a terrible reaction to mucinex (stomach issues) a few years back and I don't do well with liquid cough syrup either. If I don't get my bfp this month using the preseed I might try the mucinex and hope for no side effects next cycle.
> 
> Here I am on CD12 and no + opk, glad I am not following doctors orders because I would have probably missed BDing around O. I am beginning to think the waiting for the O is harder than the tww! Hoping we see a lot of bfps for Valentine's Day!

Glad you went with your gut instinct to track ovulation. i am so excited i got my second high today, third day of ewcm, and my obgyn confirmed cervix is most high soft and opening.

My md was very positive about getting a bfp soon. lets hope she's right!


----------



## FutureBabyG

BebVern said:


> I'm bleeding again! I hope this is the MC and then I can start the long wait for my eggy to depart! :dance: I have a follow-up scan tomorrow which should hopefully tell me where we're at.

How did your scan go? i hope you received some good news.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I know I've been MIA for a while, but my parents were in town for a week, so I was only able to jump on occasionally, and didn't have much time to type out comments. But I'm back now. :)

savvy, don't worry... this cycle, I didnt even O until cd16. That is unusual for me... When on Clomid, I O around cd13-14. When not on Clomid, I seemed to be O'ing around cd10-11. So i assumed I'd O around cd10, but it surprised me at cd16. I think its just our bodies getting "right" again or something. But you probably won't even have to wait that long... I bet you'll get a pos OPK any day now! The good thing is, you're temping now. So if you're missing the surge on the sticks (which I doubt you are), you will see a rise in temperature, so then you'll know you O'd. Keep up the BDing, and you'll be fine! You'll get a pos OPK any day now, or you'll see that temp jump. :)

FBG, I'm glad you had such a great appt. :) I always feel better after talking to my Dr. Yours sounds very positive and optimistic as well, and I'm really excited for you. I see another BFP in your future again very soon. :flower: 

Brighteyez, looks like you're on to the BDing part of the cycle, hehe! :winkwink: Good luck girly, keep us posted! 

BebVern, update us on your scan when you get a chance! Hope all is well. :flower:

Hello to everyone else! Haven't heard from a few of the ladies, hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM, I haven't given up hope for this cycle yet, but I did go ahead and fill my Clomid again for next month, just in case. My prescriptions are only $5 anyway, so I figured it wouldnt hurt. I also filled the Prog supps too. Even though my Dr. doesn't think I'm low on Prog, he said it certainly never hurts a pregnant woman, so the next time I see a faint line, I'm to start taking that. Somehow, I think that will give me peace of mind knowing I'm throwing a little extra P into the mix if I have a faint line. :winkwink: Oh, and my temps are in the crapper.... maybe I just run a little cooler when I'm not on Clomid, I dont know... but they got low for several days, and then took a serious drop today. Either AF is coming CRAZY early, or I suppose I could be silly and hope that its an implantation dip, hehe! Guess we'll see tomorrow morning.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> AFM, I haven't given up hope for this cycle yet, but I did go ahead and fill my Clomid again for next month, just in case. My prescriptions are only $5 anyway, so I figured it wouldnt hurt. I also filled the Prog supps too. Even though my Dr. doesn't think I'm low on Prog, he said it certainly never hurts a pregnant woman, so the next time I see a faint line, I'm to start taking that. Somehow, I think that will give me peace of mind knowing I'm throwing a little extra P into the mix if I have a faint line. :winkwink: Oh, and my temps are in the crapper.... maybe I just run a little cooler when I'm not on Clomid, I dont know... but they got low for several days, and then took a serious drop today. Either AF is coming CRAZY early, or I suppose I could be silly and hope that its an implantation dip, hehe! Guess we'll see tomorrow morning.

I am going for plantation dip! Come on BFP. Erin wants a baby bump for Valentine's Day!


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, sounds like you got some good news today! Glad it looks like you will O soon! I am still getting negative opks and now I hope I hold out until Sunday to ovulate...but that would be CD16! Hubby is on board with my BDing plan, gotta catch that eggie!

Erin, so glad you are back! I hope you had a nice visit with your parents! I am agreeing with FBG, it is an implantation dip! It would be about the correct time for it!! Fx'd for a Valentine's bump! :) 

Well my AF was longer than usual so maybe that is pushing out my O to a later date? I thought I O'd around CD12 last cycle (when I had m/c) so maybe I will get a + soon...though I would love for it to be on CD16 because then I will be home from the weekend with my parents. 

Erin and others that use FF, one question for you - on my FF chart there are days in different colors on the calendar, it says those are like the high fertile days/ovulation days. Is that basically just what FF thinks? My high fertile days are next week Sat, Sun, Mon and Tuesday is O day according to that calendar. Just wondering if it is accurate and how it determines that info. Thanks for any help! :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hello ladies. Sorry haven't posted in a few days. 
Bebvern....how did your scan go?
Savvy.....good thing you are tracking or your right you would have missed your Window. Good luck......fingers crossed for a Valentines day bfp. 
Brighteyez.....yay for the end of af now you can get down to business. 

AFM.....nothing new to report. Still waiting on my further testing report to come back to find out whether or not it was a molar.....the more I read the more I discount the molar or partial molar. Impprobably being dumb by not having protected sex until I know for sure just nothing really adds up. I am thinking and hoping it was nothing more than a blighted ovum and I can start ttc again soon. This Friday will be the three week mark past d&c and I still haven't had my period however I am almost negative on pregnancy tests and have been having what seems to be ovary pain so maybe I ovulated and will start soon. 

Sorry to ramble on.....if any of you know anything about molars feel free to put in your 2 cents.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FBG, sounds like you got some good news today! Glad it looks like you will O soon! I am still getting negative opks and now I hope I hold out until Sunday to ovulate...but that would be CD16! Hubby is on board with my BDing plan, gotta catch that eggie!
> 
> Erin, so glad you are back! I hope you had a nice visit with your parents! I am agreeing with FBG, it is an implantation dip! It would be about the correct time for it!! Fx'd for a Valentine's bump! :)
> 
> Well my AF was longer than usual so maybe that is pushing out my O to a later date? I thought I O'd around CD12 last cycle (when I had m/c) so maybe I will get a + soon...though I would love for it to be on CD16 because then I will be home from the weekend with my parents.
> 
> Erin and others that use FF, one question for you - on my FF chart there are days in different colors on the calendar, it says those are like the high fertile days/ovulation days. Is that basically just what FF thinks? My high fertile days are next week Sat, Sun, Mon and Tuesday is O day according to that calendar. Just wondering if it is accurate and how it determines that info. Thanks for any help! :)

Correct. i believe its blue green color around the high fertility and lime green around the predicted ovulation day once it pinpoints ovulation it will color in the days and it will limit the days down. and it uses your prior months to gather more data on you and have a better prediction for you for upcoming months.


----------



## AJR14

I have never kept track of my cycles, I just know my period comes every month lol. My legs, without fail, will hurt the day of my period so I know I'm about to start and have whatever supplies on hand. 

I had my first ever BFP on New Years. Started bleeding on the tenth at almost 6 weeks. Bled bright red blood for at least 8 days and spotted brown for a couple more. It was a Natural MC. Wanting to know if my body would get right back to it, I started using OPK and got my + meaning I will ovulate tomorrow or on CD 14. I was excited to try again but now getting somewhat worried. So IDK if we'll have unprotected sex tomorrow though we have the last few days. We tried last month for the first time and got pregnant right away so I know it may be too late lol. I'm ready to be pregnant just not wanting to go through the hurt again. 

Also, I have had 2 streaks of light pink blood through out the day. Any one have an idea on why?


----------



## roseorbit

Hey everyone! I'm 33 and DH is 49. He had a vasectomy reversal in 2008 and had our daughter in August 2011. It took awhile but it happened! She's now 29 months old and she still nurses more than I'd like, haha - trying to wean a toddler isn't always the easiest BUT she's never been to the doctor or needed any king of medicine/painkiller so I guess it's worth it. 
We started TTC in last November and got a BFP on January 7th, I was SO excited it happened second cycle!! I told everyone I knew! I didn't expect anything to go wrong as I'm a health nut and had no problems with my first pregnancy. I was wrong :(
On January 12th I started bleeding at 4 wks 5 days. I was SO UPSET - I had to tell myself how many women go through years of miscarriages and BFNs and remind myself how lucky I am to have my baby girl. It's just scary because you really don't want it to happen again... obviously! As you all know :) 
After some research I'm starting to think that breastfeeding has caused me to have low progesterone so I've started taking 100mg of B6 (in a complex) and I bought some natural organic progesterone cream that I'm considering taking after Ovulation. I'm trying to find out as much as possible before deciding, but I think I might give it a go because there isn't really a downside! So maybe just in case.
I'm using a clear blue fertility monitor and so waiting for some peak days again&#8230; tomorrow will be day 11 since early m/c. Last cycle I O'd on day 17 so I'm not sure what will happen this time. I know I have some pre-seed ready and I'm pretty excited to get this show on the road!! 
I'm sorry for all of your losses, it's so hard to deal with and such a looooong process but in the end will hopefully all be worth it! I'm hoping there's some truth to being more fertile after an early miscarriage. Sticky baby dust to you all!


----------



## roseorbit

Sorry for all the typos, should've reread ;)


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome to the new girls, I am so sorry about your losses. 

babylove, I am sorry you don't know any more test results. Waiting for results is so hard. Didn't you say it would take a while to get the results? I am hoping you can start ttc very soon. Keep us posted.

FBG, Thanks. I started the chart back in May/June but only temped twice and didn't input data. I forgot about my account until ERose was talking about temping, she explained it better and got me interested in it. I was just confused about the dates, especially since it would be CD18 as my O date. Not worrying now, I am just going on my BDing schedule unless I get a smiley. My temp went up today, but not super high. 

Anyone know about low vitamin D relating to early m/c? Mine is super low and I am worried that had something to do with my m/c last month.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Welcome to the new girls, I am so sorry about your losses.
> 
> babylove, I am sorry you don't know any more test results. Waiting for results is so hard. Didn't you say it would take a while to get the results? I am hoping you can start ttc very soon. Keep us posted.
> 
> FBG, Thanks. I started the chart back in May/June but only temped twice and didn't input data. I forgot about my account until ERose was talking about temping, she explained it better and got me interested in it. I was just confused about the dates, especially since it would be CD18 as my O date. Not worrying now, I am just going on my BDing schedule unless I get a smiley. My temp went up today, but not super high.
> 
> Anyone know about low vitamin D relating to early m/c? Mine is super low and I am worried that had something to do with my m/c last month.

Your chart looks great. it looks like u might of ovulated. i guess the next couple of days will tell us. i hadn't heard of a vita d deficiency causing mc. i know mine was low on my last blood work up so i take a vitamin d gummy. its yummy.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hey girlie! look at that chart with the spike. Throwing sticky baby dust towards you. Your chart looks beautiful. Keep going!


----------



## FutureBabyG

AJR14 said:


> I have never kept track of my cycles, I just know my period comes every month lol. My legs, without fail, will hurt the day of my period so I know I'm about to start and have whatever supplies on hand.
> 
> I had my first ever BFP on New Years. Started bleeding on the tenth at almost 6 weeks. Bled bright red blood for at least 8 days and spotted brown for a couple more. It was a Natural MC. Wanting to know if my body would get right back to it, I started using OPK and got my + meaning I will ovulate tomorrow or on CD 14. I was excited to try again but now getting somewhat worried. So IDK if we'll have unprotected sex tomorrow though we have the last few days. We tried last month for the first time and got pregnant right away so I know it may be too late lol. I'm ready to be pregnant just not wanting to go through the hurt again.
> 
> Also, I have had 2 streaks of light pink blood through out the day. Any one have an idea on why?

Sorry hun. i dont know. I guess you would have to go with your woman intuition. if you feel up to it start bding if not just wait. my md told me just bc you have a mc doesnt increase your chances of them. She told me obviously we know you can get pregnant. so now the right semen and egg need to meet and divide correctly. 

this cycle (1 cycle after mc) i told my dh we will try knowing it might not happen but then i won't look back thinking it miht of happened if we tried. God knows the right timing of my family and He will make it happen when the time is right.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Your chart looks great. it looks like u might of ovulated. i guess the next couple of days will tell us. i hadn't heard of a vita d deficiency causing mc. i know mine was low on my last blood work up so i take a vitamin d gummy. its yummy.

I am starting to think maybe I O'd and missed the surge. I just tested at 3pm after holding it for 4 hours and drinking maybe an ounce of water since 6am. My wondfo was super negative. The test line was so faint, on two tests. Now I don't know what to do...do I keep using opks and BDing? Planning on BDing tomorrow (Friday) AM and Sunday PM.

How are you feeling? Still getting highs on the monitor?


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to our new ladies. So sorry for your losses. We all know how hard it is to go through it, so you've got some very sympathetic ladies here on this thread. :flower:

savvy, it does look like you may have O'd. That's enough of a jump to be considered ovulation, as long as it stays up. After three days of high temps, FF will give you crosshairs and confirm. And then there will be a line there, where the temps will stay above during the rest of the TWW. Maybe the OPKs really just aren't picking it up. I think if I were you, I would keep BDing and using the OPKs for a few more days, just until you get the crosshairs on FF.

And I had a huge temp spike this morning! No idea where that came from. But I'm glad it went back up. Maybe I really can hope that drop was an implantation dip, heheh! :winkwink: I am feeling a bit crampy on and off today.... I'm hoping and praying it isn't AF coming in a few days. Since it's a non-clomid cycle, it could end up being a shorter cycle. So I'm just keeping my Fxd that AF stays away. I'm not getting the usual brown spotting that I'll get when AF is close.... that's how I knew I was prego last month. That brown spotting never came. But I looked at my previous charts, and the latest its ever started is around cd27. I'm on cd25 now, so if I dont get the brown spotting in the next two days, I'm going to end up getting my hopes up.

EDIT:
Then again, this is the latest I've ever O'd too... because of the m/c, I'm assuming. So since I O'd late, that could push everything back. So I will try not to get too excited if I dont get the brown spotting in two days, hehe!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> AJR14 said:
> 
> 
> I have never kept track of my cycles, I just know my period comes every month lol. My legs, without fail, will hurt the day of my period so I know I'm about to start and have whatever supplies on hand.
> 
> I had my first ever BFP on New Years. Started bleeding on the tenth at almost 6 weeks. Bled bright red blood for at least 8 days and spotted brown for a couple more. It was a Natural MC. Wanting to know if my body would get right back to it, I started using OPK and got my + meaning I will ovulate tomorrow or on CD 14. I was excited to try again but now getting somewhat worried. So IDK if we'll have unprotected sex tomorrow though we have the last few days. We tried last month for the first time and got pregnant right away so I know it may be too late lol. I'm ready to be pregnant just not wanting to go through the hurt again.
> 
> Also, I have had 2 streaks of light pink blood through out the day. Any one have an idea on why?
> 
> Sorry hun. i dont know. I guess you would have to go with your woman intuition. if you feel up to it start bding if not just wait. my md told me just bc you have a mc doesnt increase your chances of them. She told me obviously we know you can get pregnant. so now the right semen and egg need to meet and divide correctly.
> 
> this cycle (1 cycle after mc) i told my dh we will try knowing it might not happen but then i won't look back thinking it miht of happened if we tried. God knows the right timing of my family and He will make it happen when the time is right.Click to expand...

I couldn't have said it better myself. I don't like to go too much into religion on these threads but one thing I honestly believe is that God knows when it is the right time. Unfortunately m/c are very common, we just never hear about early m/c since most woman aren't charting and tracking their cycles and they never knew they were even pregnant. My doctor told me that woman are most fertile after a m/c and that he saw no reason why I wouldn't have a healthy pregnancy within 6 months, as long as we had well timed BDing. My advice is do what you feel is right. If you need a month to grieve or a short break, take it. If you are ready, than go for it. For me I wasn't sure if we could even get prego...now that I know it can happen, I am desperately wanting to get prego again as fast as I can. Good luck to you on your journey.


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> I am going for plantation dip! Come on BFP. Erin wants a baby bump for Valentine's Day!

I would love if it was an implantation dip, hehe! I didnt have one in my pregnancy chart from last month, but then again, that one didn't stick (sadly), so who knows this time! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, especially since I have some cramping right now. Maybe if it's implanting, its causing some uterine stretching, hehe! I need to stop, LOL!

So you'll be O'ing any day now, right???


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks great. it looks like u might of ovulated. i guess the next couple of days will tell us. i hadn't heard of a vita d deficiency causing mc. i know mine was low on my last blood work up so i take a vitamin d gummy. its yummy.
> 
> I am starting to think maybe I O'd and missed the surge. I just tested at 3pm after holding it for 4 hours and drinking maybe an ounce of water since 6am. My wondfo was super negative. The test line was so faint, on two tests. Now I don't know what to do...do I keep using opks and BDing? Planning on BDing tomorrow (Friday) AM and Sunday PM.
> 
> How are you feeling? Still getting highs on the monitor?Click to expand...

I have to agree with Erin, keep bding temping and using the opk until ovulation is actually confirmed. my monitor is still on highs. it usually gives me 5-6 days of high. first i have to wait for forever to test. then wait forever to get a high. then wait for forever to get a peak then wait an eternity hoping af doesnt show. . . hehe a few days always seems like forever when u want it so bad. i have to work this weekend so we will just have to bd when i get off. i still do opks in the afternoon. they have all been negative so far too. i dont understand how they go from negative to blazing positive. i guess it all doesnt matter once we get that bfp.


----------



## savvysaver

ERose, Wow, look at that spike today! I am placing a bet on it being an implantation dip! I think it would make sense that I already O'd, with that jump would it mean I O'd yesterday? I really think I just can't hold it long enough using those opk's, and the clearblue opk keeps giving me errors, I had 4 of them now. I guess all I can do now is wait and see what my temps look like. I really hope I O'd because we BDed the last two nights!!


It worries me about my low Vitamin D. Normal range is 25-100 and mine is 9. My numbers have dropped since October when it was 13. Doc sent Vitamin D super pills over to pharmacy again.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> I am going for plantation dip! Come on BFP. Erin wants a baby bump for Valentine's Day!
> 
> I would love if it was an implantation dip, hehe! I didnt have one in my pregnancy chart from last month, but then again, that one didn't stick (sadly), so who knows this time! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, especially since I have some cramping right now. Maybe if it's implanting, its causing some uterine stretching, hehe! I need to stop, LOL!
> 
> So you'll be O'ing any day now, right???Click to expand...

Probably this weekend. ok if your not going to get excited i am ecstatic for you.


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> ERose, Wow, look at that spike today! I am placing a bet on it being an implantation dip! I think it would make sense that I already O'd, with that jump would it mean I O'd yesterday? I really think I just can't hold it long enough using those opk's, and the clearblue opk keeps giving me errors, I had 4 of them now. I guess all I can do now is wait and see what my temps look like. I really hope I O'd because we BDed the last two nights!!
> 
> 
> It worries me about my low Vitamin D. Normal range is 25-100 and mine is 9. My numbers have dropped since October when it was 13. Doc sent Vitamin D super pills over to pharmacy again.

Yep, with the temp jump today, it would mean you O'd yesterday sometime. But your temps will have to stay up for FF to confirm and give you an O date. How strange that you're getting errors on the CB OPK! I wonder if there was something wrong with that one... maybe you should call the customer service number on the box and find out. Well, at least you got a really good deal on that one! Either way, don't worry about the other OPKs. You're probably right that maybe your urine isn't concentrated enough. I've also read of some women who have never gotten a pos OPK in their life (and many of them have a couple kids!). So maybe some women just dont have as much LH in their urine...? 

So do the Vit D pills bother your tummy? Or do those do okay?


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> I have to agree with Erin, keep bding temping and using the opk until ovulation is actually confirmed. my monitor is still on highs. it usually gives me 5-6 days of high. first i have to wait for forever to test. then wait forever to get a high. then wait for forever to get a peak then wait an eternity hoping af doesnt show. . . hehe a few days always seems like forever when u want it so bad. i have to work this weekend so we will just have to bd when i get off. i still do opks in the afternoon. they have all been negative so far too. i dont understand how they go from negative to blazing positive. i guess it all doesnt matter once we get that bfp.

Thanks, eek I am going crazy. Sorry for all my questions and worries! I do not want to miss my eggie this cycle. It can't hurt to BD or test so I am keeping on track and hoping I can confirm O soon. :) 
We are getting there though...pretty soon we will be in the TWW and I am getting excited to see what February brings us!

The waiting is the worst. Seriously though I could care less if I get a + opk...all I care about is a blazing + hpt!


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Yep, with the temp jump today, it would mean you O'd yesterday sometime. But your temps will have to stay up for FF to confirm and give you an O date. How strange that you're getting errors on the CB OPK! I wonder if there was something wrong with that one... maybe you should call the customer service number on the box and find out. Well, at least you got a really good deal on that one! Either way, don't worry about the other OPKs. You're probably right that maybe your urine isn't concentrated enough. I've also read of some women who have never gotten a pos OPK in their life (and many of them have a couple kids!). So maybe some women just dont have as much LH in their urine...?
> 
> So do the Vit D pills bother your tummy? Or do those do okay?

Thanks for explaining! I looked at your chart to compare my "jump". Here is to hoping my temps stay up high. Yeah I got a great deal on them on amazon but I am throwing most away! When I get an error I use an wondfo opk because the error stays on the screen for like 10 minutes. I think I will call the customer service, maybe I use them wrong? I dip them in a cup for 15 seconds and lay them flat. That probably is me, I really never got a super positive opk last time. The only thing I care about seeing + is a HPT! If I have my 24-26 day cycles back it would make sense I O'd yesterday on CD12! :) :) 

The Vitamin D was okay last time, but I wasn't on my diet. I am sure it will be okay and if not it is worth it because I need that super dose to help get it up. 

An implantation dip and crampy feelings on and off? Hmmm...sounding promising!! Fx'd so tight for you!!


----------



## ferens06

Hi girls, sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, been really busy lately!

I'm on CD27 now but I didn't ovulate until CD20 because the chemical screwed things up a little. I *whispers* have a feeling I'm pregnant again but who knows...xx


----------



## savvysaver

ferens06 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, been really busy lately!
> 
> I'm on CD27 now but I didn't ovulate until CD20 because the chemical screwed things up a little. I *whispers* have a feeling I'm pregnant again but who knows...xx

Fx'd and excited for you to test! Keep us posted!! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> ERose, Wow, look at that spike today! I am placing a bet on it being an implantation dip! I think it would make sense that I already O'd, with that jump would it mean I O'd yesterday? I really think I just can't hold it long enough using those opk's, and the clearblue opk keeps giving me errors, I had 4 of them now. I guess all I can do now is wait and see what my temps look like. I really hope I O'd because we BDed the last two nights!!
> 
> 
> It worries me about my low Vitamin D. Normal range is 25-100 and mine is 9. My numbers have dropped since October when it was 13. Doc sent Vitamin D super pills over to pharmacy again.
> 
> Yep, with the temp jump today, it would mean you O'd yesterday sometime. But your temps will have to stay up for FF to confirm and give you an O date. How strange that you're getting errors on the CB OPK! I wonder if there was something wrong with that one... maybe you should call the customer service number on the box and find out. Well, at least you got a really good deal on that one! Either way, don't worry about the other OPKs. You're probably right that maybe your urine isn't concentrated enough. I've also read of some women who have never gotten a pos OPK in their life (and many of them have a couple kids!). So maybe some women just dont have as much LH in their urine...?
> 
> So do the Vit D pills bother your tummy? Or do those do okay?Click to expand...


I dont like your chart today.. i think the temp was wrong.


----------



## ERosePW

FBG, are u talking about my chart or savvy's chart? Because I don't think either of us are too happy with our charts today anyway, lol! Those darn drops! Savvy, yours will probably jump back up, so don't even worry! Mine on the other hand, could be on its way down for AF, but we shall see!

Ferens, how exciting you have a good feeling! Then I'm excited for you too, yay! Keep us updated!!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> FBG, are u talking about my chart or savvy's chart? Because I don't think either of us are too happy with our charts today anyway, lol! Those darn drops! Savvy, yours will probably jump back up, so don't even worry! Mine on the other hand, could be on its way down for AF, but we shall see!

Maybe today is just a bad day for charts! Lets hope that both of ours improve tomorrow morning!! :flower:


----------



## mommytokanda

Hello ladies! I really like this idea. I have two children and had my first MC at 5wks on 1/18/14. I felt fine and all was clear down under via U/S, so i started ttc right away 1/20. Last night at work i felt perfect then out of the bLue got hit with extreme fatigue and couldn't keep my eyes open. It's continued all through today too and I've gotten plenty of sleep the past few days so it's really odd. I highly doubt i could have conceived a few days after MC but with some ladies getting that symptom a few days after conceiving, do you think it's possible? I have heard of being really fertile after a mc I'm not getting my hopes up... it's just really odd to be hit with exhaustion out of the bLue except for when i have been pregnant. Any similar things happen to you all? Good luck to you all ttc after your mc!


----------



## savvysaver

Totally surprised with a + opk today! 

Need some advice...I BDed:
Tueday PM
Wednesday PM
Friday AM
Saturday PM

Now I got a + opk this afternoon...I was trying to follow SMEP which would be BD the next 3 days and then skip a day and BD one last time.

Since we just BDed 2 days in a row...would you still...BD Sunday, Monday and Tuesday PM? 

Would this ruin our chances if my DH has low sperm or anything? We were never tested. 
My temp has been going up already. I am probably worrying way too much!! :)
 



Attached Files:







jan26opk.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ERosePW

mommytokanda said:


> Hello ladies! I really like this idea. I have two children and had my first MC at 5wks on 1/18/14. I felt fine and all was clear down under via U/S, so i started ttc right away 1/20. Last night at work i felt perfect then out of the bLue got hit with extreme fatigue and couldn't keep my eyes open. It's continued all through today too and I've gotten plenty of sleep the past few days so it's really odd. I highly doubt i could have conceived a few days after MC but with some ladies getting that symptom a few days after conceiving, do you think it's possible? I have heard of being really fertile after a mc I'm not getting my hopes up... it's just really odd to be hit with exhaustion out of the bLue except for when i have been pregnant. Any similar things happen to you all? Good luck to you all ttc after your mc!

Welcome to our group. :flower: Very sorry for your loss though. I guess that fatigue could be a good sign if you don't usually feel it. :) Be sure and keep us posted!! I'm waiting for AF after my mc. I did track O and it happened cd16 for me. we did bd during that time, but my temps have now dropped, so just waiting for AF to arrive so that I can get on to the next cycle! :)


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Totally surprised with a + opk today!
> 
> Need some advice...I BDed:
> Tueday PM
> Wednesday PM
> Friday AM
> Saturday PM
> 
> Now I got a + opk this afternoon...I was trying to follow SMEP which would be BD the next 3 days and then skip a day and BD one last time.
> 
> Since we just BDed 2 days in a row...would you still...BD Sunday, Monday and Tuesday PM?
> 
> Would this ruin our chances if my DH has low sperm or anything? We were never tested.
> My temp has been going up already. I am probably worrying way too much!! :)

Savvy, yay!! Isn't it just SO exciting to see that smiley! I know how you feel. And again, crazy how those others can go from so light to dark practically overnight! Lol! Honestly, if it were me, I'd bd tonight, tomorrow, and the next day. I usually try in the am the day my temp goes up, just in case egg is still hanging around in there for another hour or so, hehe! But if you can only do pm, then still go for it. Now that's just my opinion! During my week of O, I'm the type of person that's too spazzy to skip a day, ha! Others might disagree. But it's just three days, so some of those sperm are bound to make it t that egg, surely. :)

EDIT
Oh, I have to add, if he has a problem with sperm, I'm not real sure if it would be affected then. My DH was tested, and there weren't issues, so we aren't careful about it. Did you bd last night? If so, you could probably skip tonight (because you have some sperm in there) and just do it tomorrow since thats probably when you'll end up O'ing anyway. Then bd the next day, just for good measure. Me and DH just do it everyday at that time because his sperm checked out ok.


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Savvy, yay!! Isn't it just SO exciting to see that smiley! I know how you feel. And again, crazy how those others can go from so light to dark practically overnight! Lol! Honestly, if it were me, I'd bd tonight, tomorrow, and the next day. I usually try in the am the day my temp goes up, just in case egg is still hanging around in there for another hour or so, hehe! But if you can only do pm, then still go for it. Now that's just my opinion! During my week of O, I'm the type of person that's too spazzy to skip a day, ha! Others might disagree. But it's just three days, so some of those sperm are bound to make it t that egg, surely. :)
> 
> EDIT
> Oh, I have to add, if he has a problem with sperm, I'm not real sure if it would be affected then. My DH was tested, and there weren't issues, so we aren't careful about it. Did you bd last night? If so, you could probably skip tonight (because you have some sperm in there) and just do it tomorrow since thats probably when you'll end up O'ing anyway. Then bd the next day, just for good measure. Me and DH just do it everyday at that time because his sperm checked out ok.

I was very excited to see the smiley! Yes, we BDed last night. But I don't know if my DH has any issues since he was never tested. He had the hernia repair surgery and his doctor told him he had a very high risk of infertility - now obviously we got prego last time so I am assuming everything at least works. He will have 24 hours between each time so I am hoping it is enough time to replenish :)


----------



## mommytokanda

Thank you erosepw! I don't track my O. I can usually tell by the CM. But we did BD again last night so im still waiting to see when ill O. It is reassuring to hear that you did actually O around the middle of a cycle even after a mc. I heard its usually sooner but not always the case. The exhaustion I had a few days ago did dissipate over the weekend so im glad of that. I will say a prayer that your af never arrives. Sometimes even charting wont tell you your pregnant until you get your BFP! I never would have known I was pregnant a month ago if I hadn't taken a test. I had no pregnancy symptoms that would indicate otherwise. Although I was on a business trip two weeks ago in Denver so I was focused on other things than what my uterus was doing lol. But nonetheless no symptoms. Im interested to see how your story continues!


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Hello ladies! I really like this idea. I have two children and had my first MC at 5wks on 1/18/14. I felt fine and all was clear down under via U/S, so i started ttc right away 1/20. Last night at work i felt perfect then out of the bLue got hit with extreme fatigue and couldn't keep my eyes open. It's continued all through today too and I've gotten plenty of sleep the past few days so it's really odd. I highly doubt i could have conceived a few days after MC but with some ladies getting that symptom a few days after conceiving, do you think it's possible? I have heard of being really fertile after a mc I'm not getting my hopes up... it's just really odd to be hit with exhaustion out of the bLue except for when i have been pregnant. Any similar things happen to you all? Good luck to you all ttc after your mc!

Hello and welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. How are you feeling now? Are you temping or using opks to track this cycle? I had my miscarriage at 6weeks back on December 11 and AF returned January 11. I had extreme fatigue right before AF returned, but I think I might have been a little sick. Glad you are joining us, we are all on our way to a bfp very soon! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Hey brighteyez, how are you doing? I see you are still waiting for a + opk on your chart. Check in and let us know how you are doing!

babylove, any information yet? 

All other girls - post your updates, where are you in your cycle? Anyone in the tww?


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> Hey brighteyez, how are you doing? I see you are still waiting for a + opk on your chart. Check in and let us know how you are doing!
> 
> babylove, any information yet?
> 
> All other girls - post your updates, where are you in your cycle? Anyone in the tww?

Hello ladies still waiting for +opk. but have been BDing. My chart looks a little funny but I don't know. OPK are getting darker eachday but....we will see. I am trying not to get discouraged and stay positive. I test twice a day once at 2pm and than again at 7pm.


----------



## ERosePW

Still waiting for AF. SOO frustrating! My temps dropped and I was cramping and spotting, and I was excited to get on to a new cycle. But AF still hasn't shown. I'm barely cramping now, but still some spotting. I'm so frustrated. I really wanted to get on with it and start my Clomid again. I've never wanted AF to arrive so badly before in my life.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> Still waiting for AF. SOO frustrating! My temps dropped and I was cramping and spotting, and I was excited to get on to a new cycle. But AF still hasn't shown. I'm barely cramping now, but still some spotting. I'm so frustrated. I really wanted to get on with it and start my Clomid again. I've never wanted AF to arrive so badly before in my life.

I noticied your chart this am and noticed the drop but no menses. My chart is insane. i have no idea what is going on with my temps. i was so mad at my opk tester this am, i put a stick in it and it had an error so i had to use the tester out of my new pack. . grr. oh well i know i will ovulate if i havent. we had bd the last five days and then again this am. i had dh put in a softcup this am and i am nervous. i havent ever taken one out. dh always puts them in and takes them out for me. no peeing for me lol.


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies still waiting for +opk. but have been BDing. My chart looks a little funny but I don't know. OPK are getting darker eachday but....we will see. I am trying not to get discouraged and stay positive. I test twice a day once at 2pm and than again at 7pm.

I thought I missed my + opk back last week but I got a surprise opk + yesterday and then again one this morning too! Looks like you are on CD13, so hopefully you will get one soon! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies still waiting for +opk. but have been BDing. My chart looks a little funny but I don't know. OPK are getting darker eachday but....we will see. I am trying not to get discouraged and stay positive. I test twice a day once at 2pm and than again at 7pm.
> 
> I thought I missed my + opk back last week but I got a surprise opk + yesterday and then again one this morning too! Looks like you are on CD13, so hopefully you will get one soon! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Savvy, I am sure I will get one soon.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Savvy- our temps are driving me crazy. i wonder if ff will even give us our ch or not. my temp spiked like it should but then just dropped again. grr yours is at least increasing like it should. i guess we will see.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

My temp dropped yesterday and rose this morning but I have no +opk. I am so confused:wacko:. I wish we had x-ray glasses so we can see what is going on inside LOL!!!:huh::fool:


----------



## ERosePW

My chart is the wonkiest chart EVER. Three days of low temps with cramping and spotting, and now a spike? Still no AF, and not even any cramping today.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> My chart is the wonkiest chart EVER. Three days of low temps with cramping and spotting, and now a spike? Still no AF, and not even any cramping today.

maybe your bean was snuggling in. wouldnt it be amazing if you body and dh swimmers did it all on their own? heres to hoping.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ladies please HELP!!! :wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 28 14.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









Test 1 28 14 (3).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









test 1 28 14 (2).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FutureBabyG

i see lines i would try a frer. did u ever get negative hpt after ur mc? sorry i dont recall if u already told us.


----------



## brighteyez73

FutureBabyG said:


> i see lines i would try a frer. did u ever get negative hpt after ur mc? sorry i dont recall if u already told us.


Yes, I went to the doctors and had a blood test done on a Friday(January 10th) and she said that I was at 6 and should be at 0 by Monday(January 13th).


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> My chart is the wonkiest chart EVER. Three days of low temps with cramping and spotting, and now a spike? Still no AF, and not even any cramping today.
> 
> maybe your bean was snuggling in. wouldnt it be amazing if you body and dh swimmers did it all on their own? heres to hoping.Click to expand...

I am agreeing and hoping that it was your sticky bean snuggling in!


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Ladies please HELP!!! :wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!

I am super confused since it does look positive. You are only on CD14, would that be possible? You mentioned you got a blood test over two weeks ago it seems like you would be down to 0 by now. Could you either take a frer to confirm or call your doctor to check in?


----------



## roseorbit

Using the Clearblue fertility monitor and got my Peak days yesterday and today, we've done it for the past 5 nights and plan on doing it tonight! I'm taking all my supplements and going to try the natural progesterone cream starting tomorrow. The next 2 weeks is going to be soooo long and hard! Anyone else use progesterone cream?


----------



## roseorbit

ERosePW said:


> My chart is the wonkiest chart EVER. Three days of low temps with cramping and spotting, and now a spike? Still no AF, and not even any cramping today.

Do you usually have spotting and then it goes away? It must be implantation bleeding! Have you taken an HPT yet? Very exciting!


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> Using the Clearblue fertility monitor and got my Peak days yesterday and today, we've done it for the past 5 nights and plan on doing it tonight! I'm taking all my supplements and going to try the natural progesterone cream starting tomorrow. The next 2 weeks is going to be soooo long and hard! Anyone else use progesterone cream?

You are right on track with me and FBG, she got a peak on her monitor this past weekend and I got a + opk on Sunday and Monday! My DH and I have also BDed 4 days in a row and we are finishing day 5 tonight! Excited, hopeful and positive this cycle! I do not know anything about the progesterone cream, have you used it before? Hopefully chatting here will help us get through this tww fast! :)


----------



## ERosePW

roseorbit said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> My chart is the wonkiest chart EVER. Three days of low temps with cramping and spotting, and now a spike? Still no AF, and not even any cramping today.
> 
> Do you usually have spotting and then it goes away? It must be implantation bleeding! Have you taken an HPT yet? Very exciting!Click to expand...

My spotting doesn't usually go away, it usually leads right into AF. And when my temp drops below CL, it's always followed by AF within a day. I'm crampy again tonight. I think it's all just weird stuff my body is still doing after my m/c. I did take a test this morning when I saw the spike, and it looked neg to me, but I also didn't do any squinting, lol. I'm pretty leary of the super, super faint lines now, so I didn't bother looking that close. I really think this is all just different stuff for me because my body is readjusting. I'm sure my next cycle (if I could ever get AF!) will be back to normal stuff.

GL with your BDing!! Catch that eggie!!! :flower:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies I have not been able to stay caught up I have been so busy. I went and had a quant done today so will know tomorrow if I am on the right track. I still dont have my chromosome results back who knows how much longer I have to wait for that......I am also having an ultrasound monday due to some cramping. I am having brown discharge that comes and goes. This Friday will be 4 weeks post d&c. Should be getting AF soon. Hope everyone else is doing well and I will try to stay caught up.


----------



## mommytokanda

savvysaver said:


> mommytokanda said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I really like this idea. I have two children and had my first MC at 5wks on 1/18/14. I felt fine and all was clear down under via U/S, so i started ttc right away 1/20. Last night at work i felt perfect then out of the bLue got hit with extreme fatigue and couldn't keep my eyes open. It's continued all through today too and I've gotten plenty of sleep the past few days so it's really odd. I highly doubt i could have conceived a few days after MC but with some ladies getting that symptom a few days after conceiving, do you think it's possible? I have heard of being really fertile after a mc I'm not getting my hopes up... it's just really odd to be hit with exhaustion out of the bLue except for when i have been pregnant. Any similar things happen to you all? Good luck to you all ttc after your mc!
> 
> Hello and welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. How are you feeling now? Are you temping or using opks to track this cycle? I had my miscarriage at 6weeks back on December 11 and AF returned January 11. I had extreme fatigue right before AF returned, but I think I might have been a little sick. Glad you are joining us, we are all on our way to a bfp very soon! :)Click to expand...

I am feeling back to normal now yes, thank you. Unfortunately due to work schedules we have only been able to BD twice since the MC but I do not use temp charts or opk tests. I am usually able to pinpoint O From CM. Since I've never had a MC before im not sure when it'll happen or when to expect my next AF. So im kind of out of my element this cycle.


----------



## wannabemama24

So excited! Finally got my smiley face on clear blue opk on 25th and 26th. I hope I caught the egg


----------



## savvysaver

wannabemama24 said:


> So excited! Finally got my smiley face on clear blue opk on 25th and 26th. I hope I caught the egg

Awesome! I had a smiley on the 26th and 27th! I think a few of us are in the tww now! :)


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> I am feeling back to normal now yes, thank you. Unfortunately due to work schedules we have only been able to BD twice since the MC but I do not use temp charts or opk tests. I am usually able to pinpoint O From CM. Since I've never had a MC before im not sure when it'll happen or when to expect my next AF. So im kind of out of my element this cycle.

A good cycle to relax and enjoy some BDing when your schedules work together. Sometimes I think I might be better off just relaxing and letting things happen on there own. Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## savvysaver

Baby.Love12 said:


> Hi ladies I have not been able to stay caught up I have been so busy. I went and had a quant done today so will know tomorrow if I am on the right track. I still dont have my chromosome results back who knows how much longer I have to wait for that......I am also having an ultrasound monday due to some cramping. I am having brown discharge that comes and goes. This Friday will be 4 weeks post d&c. Should be getting AF soon. Hope everyone else is doing well and I will try to stay caught up.

Hopefully these tests will give you the information you and your doctor need. Check in and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## mommytokanda

savvysaver said:


> A good cycle to relax and enjoy some BDing when your schedules work together. Sometimes I think I might be better off just relaxing and letting things happen on there own. Keep us postehardd with your progress.

It is i agree. That is why i have not been charting or driving myself nuts with paying close attention to it every day. But unfortunately this thread is for those ttc immediately after mc, which I am but just not as hard as some other women. I just watch for the cm and BD all around that time and then let it happen naturally if it's meant to be. It worked twice before with baby 1 & 2 :baby: plus i don't get neurotic which is helpful lol 

CD12 now.


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> It is i agree. That is why i have not been charting or driving myself nuts with paying close attention to it every day. But unfortunately this thread is for those ttc immediately after mc, which I am but just not as hard as some other women. I just watch for the cm and BD all around that time and then let it happen naturally if it's meant to be. It worked twice before with baby 1 & 2 :baby: plus i don't get neurotic which is helpful lol
> 
> CD12 now.

You are welcome in this thread no matter what. We are all here to share our experiences and help each other out! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

The test was a fluke and I but my OPK is positive according to the doctor today. So BD'ing but we have been doing that all week anyway. LOL So hopefully we can catch a egg this time. How is everyone else.


----------



## savvysaver

Hi brighteyez, glad you got your + opk confirmed! I think quite a few of us are close in O day!! I am super excited to see lots of bfps very soon!!

We have been BDing 5 days in a row now, we are taking tonight off and I hope to fit in one last BD on Thursday night. I feel really positive about this cycle. A positive opk, BDing, Preseed - now all that is left is a + hpt! :)


----------



## ferens06

Hi all :hi: I didn't know whether to post or not with what's been going on lately, I don't want to be insensitive....

I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. This is todays, much stronger than with my chemical last month so that's mildly reassuring for now but obviously I'm feeling cautious. By my dates baby is due 12th October :)


----------



## savvysaver

ferens06 said:


> Hi all :hi: I didn't know whether to post or not with what's been going on lately, I don't want to be insensitive....
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. This is todays, much stronger than with my chemical last month so that's mildly reassuring for now but obviously I'm feeling cautious. By my dates baby is due 12th October :)
> 
> View attachment 727061

So excited for you!! Look at that dark positive line for 10dpo that is amazing!! H&H 9 months! Congrats!


----------



## roseorbit

[/SPOILER]


ferens06 said:


> Hi all :hi: I didn't know whether to post or not with what's been going on lately, I don't want to be insensitive....
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. This is todays, much stronger than with my chemical last month so that's mildly reassuring for now but obviously I'm feeling cautious. By my dates baby is due 12th October :)
> 
> View attachment 727061

CONGRATS! Super exciting! Hope to join you in 2 weeks :) :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

ferens06 said:


> Hi all :hi: I didn't know whether to post or not with what's been going on lately, I don't want to be insensitive....
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. This is todays, much stronger than with my chemical last month so that's mildly reassuring for now but obviously I'm feeling cautious. By my dates baby is due 12th October :)
> 
> View attachment 727061

Congrats! That is a super nice positive at 10dpo! That's darker than mine was at 16dpo when i had my CP. I think you're good to go, girl!! And of course you're welcome to post here. That's part of the reason we started this thread, was so that we could hear success stories and it give us hope. :)

ferens, can you remind me... is this the first month after your CP, or did you have a full cycle pass and get AF again? And if you did have one full cycle pass, do you recall what your AF was like when it arrived? I'm having these issues where I my temp dropped and I was spotting just like when AF is about to come. I havent gotten a full flow, but I had three days where definite red blood showed up, and I was just cramping a little. Just trying to figure out if it was just a really really light AF (since I bled so much during the CP, maybe my uterine lining just hadn't built up in the past month), or if it was just some random weird bleeding for no reason.


----------



## ferens06

Thank you :flower:

It's the first month after the CP, I haven't had AF inbetween. I didn't ovulate until 20 days after the CP bleeding started. Sorry that's not much help to you. How long after the CP was this bleed? :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

ferens06 said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> It's the first month after the CP, I haven't had AF inbetween. I didn't ovulate until 20 days after the CP bleeding started. Sorry that's not much help to you. How long after the CP was this bleed? :hugs:

It started around day 27 and went through day 30. Its done today. But I did O this month. I O'd 16 days after the m/c. So when the spotting started, that was the normal time I'd be expecting it to come before AF would arrive. However, the spotting came, the temps dropped, but I never got a full flow of AF. So I've just been having difficulty determining if it was enough of an AF to be considered a new cycle and start my clomid. With the red spotting, the light cramping, and the low temps, I would think it would be. But my Dr's office couldn't even give me a definitive answer, so they said maybe I should just wait. If that was AF, I'm now missing another whole cycle of Clomid, urg.

But anyway, congrats to you Hun!! Great news to perk up my day a little bit!! :happydance:


----------



## ferens06

So are your AFs always a particular flow? Mine are usually reasonably light/medium lasting 3 days and that's normal for me. I suppose it depends on what's normal for you x


----------



## ERosePW

ferens06 said:


> So are your AFs always a particular flow? Mine are usually reasonably light/medium lasting 3 days and that's normal for me. I suppose it depends on what's normal for you x

Mine are about like yours, it sounds like. But this was definitely more spotting than flow. I had to use a liner each day (not enough for a tampon), and it only spotted the liner, and the rest was just when I wiped. The only difference in this spotting and my normal pre-AF spotting, is that there was some bright red on three of the four days. My gut tells me it was all the AF I'm gonna have this time around. There's nothing today, and no more cramping now. So I feel like I should be starting my Clomid tomorrow, but Dr's office was so on the fence about it, that they eventually just asked me to hold off. Dangit, I was looking SO forward to starting it again. It got me prego once, so as you can imagine, I'm desperate to be on it again. Oh well! :winkwink:


----------



## ferens06

You might not need it this cycle, once your body has been pregnant it makes you highly fertile the cycle after. I would try naturally if you feel ready to, you may be surprised... :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

ferens06 said:


> You might not need it this cycle, once your body has been pregnant it makes you highly fertile the cycle after. I would try naturally if you feel ready to, you may be surprised... :)

I have heard that......hopefully its true. Congrats on the bfp so glad to see that.


----------



## ERosePW

ferens06 said:


> You might not need it this cycle, once your body has been pregnant it makes you highly fertile the cycle after. I would try naturally if you feel ready to, you may be surprised... :)

We did actually try naturally directly after the mc; however, my DH was out of town, so we didn't get as much BDing in as usual. I ended up O'ing two days later than I thought too, and although we did get another session in on that night, it still just wasn't the same amount of activity as we'd normally get in during the week leading up to O. This month though, he will be in town, so I'll start tracking for O in a few days, and heck yea, we'll be trying! Lol. No breaks for me! I've def heard I'm supposed to be really fertile for a few months after, so I'll still allow hope for Feb. Thanks for all your input, I appreciate it. :flower: And congrats again, I'm super excited for you!!!


----------



## wannabemama24

savvysaver said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> So excited! Finally got my smiley face on clear blue opk on 25th and 26th. I hope I caught the egg
> 
> Awesome! I had a smiley on the 26th and 27th! I think a few of us are in the tww now! :)Click to expand...

I hope this is a lucky month for us all!


----------



## ferens06

Thank you, praying for it to be sticky! :flower:

I'll be stalking for all your bfps :) I used opks both months I got a bfp, cheapies every day then the smiley faces to confirm ov (to save money). I didnt ovulate until CD20 though, which was 3 days later than usual. 

:dust:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Erin happy to see af finally decided to show up for you this am. hopefully it gives you a little piece of mind. hope af isnt too bad... can you do your clomid now?


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> Hi brighteyez, glad you got your + opk confirmed! I think quite a few of us are close in O day!! I am super excited to see lots of bfps very soon!!
> 
> We have been BDing 5 days in a row now, we are taking tonight off and I hope to fit in one last BD on Thursday night. I feel really positive about this cycle. A positive opk, BDing, Preseed - now all that is left is a + hpt! :)

Savvy - We have been BD like crazy. I am actually tired. I am with you we are using Preseed too and hopefully a +HPT for us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

ferens06 said:


> Hi all :hi: I didn't know whether to post or not with what's been going on lately, I don't want to be insensitive....
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. This is todays, much stronger than with my chemical last month so that's mildly reassuring for now but obviously I'm feeling cautious. By my dates baby is due 12th October :)
> 
> View attachment 727061

Congrats Ferens!!!! So excited and happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> Erin happy to see af finally decided to show up for you this am. hopefully it gives you a little piece of mind. hope af isnt too bad... can you do your clomid now?

Thanks FBG! And honestly, I dont even care how bad it is, I'm just so excited it showed, lol. I took some Aleve and managed to dull the cramps, but it is really heavy today for sure. Yep, I can start my Clomid on Monday, so I'm really excited about that, and once again feeling good about February. 50mg of Clomid got me prego in Dec, so I have high hopes that it will again soon. :) We also did a lot of BDing all around my O time that month too. I had also used the Robitussin and got better CM. So I think all those things contributed. So I'll use the same plan this month too. Plus, now i have the Prog supps as well, just in case, so I will start taking those after I get my CHs on FF.

I see your temp stayed the same today, which is still good! As long as it goes up a little tomorrow, I think FF will give you CHs. :)


----------



## savvysaver

Brighteyez, I loved the preseed! This was my first time using it with the applicators. I am hoping it helped since I don't notice any cm ever.

ERose, Congrats...feels weird saying that for AF, but I know you are excited for this month and I am so glad that af officially showed up. Of course after you made all of your doctor phone calls. But least you are able to take clomid now! 

AFM: I am super excited that I got my CH's on my chart! It looks like I O'd on Monday which I totally agree with. 
Chart experts...I took my temp at 4:45am and it was 97.9 and then I went back to sleep and took my temp at 6am and it was 98.2 - I put the 97.9 in my chart since I had 4+ hours of sleep before I took it. Not sure if it matters much at this point since my CH's are there. I made a note in my chart as well. Thanks for any help.


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> Brighteyez, I loved the preseed! This was my first time using it with the applicators. I am hoping it helped since I don't notice any cm ever.
> 
> ERose, Congrats...feels weird saying that for AF, but I know you are excited for this month and I am so glad that af officially showed up. Of course after you made all of your doctor phone calls. But least you are able to take clomid now!
> 
> AFM: I am super excited that I got my CH's on my chart! It looks like I O'd on Monday which I totally agree with.
> Chart experts...I took my temp at 4:45am and it was 97.9 and then I went back to sleep and took my temp at 6am and it was 98.2 - I put the 97.9 in my chart since I had 4+ hours of sleep before I took it. Not sure if it matters much at this point since my CH's are there. I made a note in my chart as well. Thanks for any help.

Savvy - I love it too! You truly can feel the difference LOL. I've used it for 5days now hopefully it worked for the both of us FX :dust:


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Brighteyez, I loved the preseed! This was my first time using it with the applicators. I am hoping it helped since I don't notice any cm ever.
> 
> ERose, Congrats...feels weird saying that for AF, but I know you are excited for this month and I am so glad that af officially showed up. Of course after you made all of your doctor phone calls. But least you are able to take clomid now!
> 
> AFM: I am super excited that I got my CH's on my chart! It looks like I O'd on Monday which I totally agree with.
> Chart experts...I took my temp at 4:45am and it was 97.9 and then I went back to sleep and took my temp at 6am and it was 98.2 - I put the 97.9 in my chart since I had 4+ hours of sleep before I took it. Not sure if it matters much at this point since my CH's are there. I made a note in my chart as well. Thanks for any help.

Thanks savvy, yes, I'm excited for this month now! :)

So excited you got your CHs, yay! Honestly, if I were you, I probably would've used the 6am temp. It doesnt matter since you got CHs anyway. But since it was closer to the same time as yesterday's temp, and it's more consistent with yesterday's temp, I think I would've used that one. Notice how your circle for today is hollow... FF does that when the timing is different from the average time that you normally temp. Not that it matters... I always have several hollow circles, lol. But I think it justifies even more using the higher temp, and it does make for a prettier chart. ;)


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Savvy - I love it too! You truly can feel the difference LOL. I've used it for 5days now hopefully it worked for the both of us FX :dust:

So glad to have you and a few other girls here in the same tww window!! :flower:


----------



## kazine

I'm in. MC'd 2 days ago, TTC immediately.


----------



## savvysaver

kazine said:


> I'm in. MC'd 2 days ago, TTC immediately.

I am so sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group.:flower:


----------



## ERosePW

kazine said:


> I'm in. MC'd 2 days ago, TTC immediately.

I'm so sorry kazine. :( Two days is very recent, so I know you're feeling that loss tremendously right now. Glad you joined the thread. We all jumped right back on the wagon also. Here's to getting another bfp before ya know it! :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Thanks savvy, yes, I'm excited for this month now! :)
> 
> So excited you got your CHs, yay! Honestly, if I were you, I probably would've used the 6am temp. It doesnt matter since you got CHs anyway. But since it was closer to the same time as yesterday's temp, and it's more consistent with yesterday's temp, I think I would've used that one. Notice how your circle for today is hollow... FF does that when the timing is different from the average time that you normally temp. Not that it matters... I always have several hollow circles, lol. But I think it justifies even more using the higher temp, and it does make for a prettier chart. ;)

Thanks ERose! Seeing those CH's gets me in a positive mood!! I am super excited for you this month too! I read about the temp calculator that you could put in the time and temp and it would calculate it to your usual time...thought about trying that for when I get up an hour early so my chart would be nicer looking. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! I'm joining late... But I've had 3 early losses in the last 4 months. I'm not leaving the wagon without a rainbow!


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm joining late... But I've had 3 early losses in the last 4 months. I'm not leaving the wagon without a rainbow!

I am so sorry for your losses. Where are you in this current cycle?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Anyone want to give their opinion if i ovulated cd 17 or 20. cd 16 i had a temp rise but i had put it in the notes bc i didnt sleep well. would u keep that temp or discard it?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm joining late... But I've had 3 early losses in the last 4 months. I'm not leaving the wagon without a rainbow!

Welcome. So sorry to hear about your losses. it is neveer easy. What cd are you? do u chart?


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Anyone want to give their opinion if i ovulated cd 17 or 20. cd 16 i had a temp rise but i had put it in the notes bc i didnt sleep well. would u keep that temp or discard it?

I am a newbie at the charts - but comparing my chart to yours I noticed we both had a slight rise and the dip was our O day. I really believe I O'd Sunday late night or sometime on Monday - I just had those weird cramps and stuff but I am honestly confused thinking I should have O'd back on CD12-14 not CD17. Not sure if AF is due CD24-26 like usual or CD32 which is the pink square on my FF calendar. As long as I get a bfp I don't care what my chart says! :) 

If you take out your temp rise what does FF do to your chart? What did your monitor say again? Wasn't it peak on Saturday?


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> Anyone want to give their opinion if i ovulated cd 17 or 20. cd 16 i had a temp rise but i had put it in the notes bc i didnt sleep well. would u keep that temp or discard it?

Oh my, yours is a tough one! It really could've been either of those days, wow. And I usually feel pretty certain when I look at someone's chart. FF may end up changing your O day (sometimes the CHs move after a few more temps), so maybe just see what happens in a couple days with a few more temps. But I think if I really had to guess... since you had EWCM up to cd19, and I've read a lot that the EWCM usually goes away when the egg is released, I would almost want to guess cd20. But it really is hard to say! So that would just be my guess. Like i said, FF may end up changing it.

EDIT:
Oh, and to anser your question about temps after not sleeping well...I usually do keep those. Mine dont seem to affect my pattern enough to matter, which is why I just go ahead and keep them in there. I've rarely discarded any temps. But I have checked to see what happens if I do discard one.


----------



## ERosePW

Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm joining late... But I've had 3 early losses in the last 4 months. I'm not leaving the wagon without a rainbow!

Thanks for joining us Hun. SO sorry for all your losses. You WILL get a sticky bean soon, and I believe the rest of us will too. :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to give their opinion if i ovulated cd 17 or 20. cd 16 i had a temp rise but i had put it in the notes bc i didnt sleep well. would u keep that temp or discard it?
> 
> I am a newbie at the charts - but comparing my chart to yours I noticed we both had a slight rise and the dip was our O day. I really believe I O'd Sunday late night or sometime on Monday - I just had those weird cramps and stuff but I am honestly confused thinking I should have O'd back on CD12-14 not CD17. Not sure if AF is due CD24-26 like usual or CD32 which is the pink square on my FF calendar. As long as I get a bfp I don't care what my chart says! :)
> 
> If you take out your temp rise what does FF do to your chart? What did your monitor say again? Wasn't it peak on Saturday?Click to expand...


if i take out the slight rise on cd 16 ff moves ovulation to cd 20. peak on the monitor was cd 18 i believe. . . its on my chart i had positive opk 17-18. negative after that.


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm joining late... But I've had 3 early losses in the last 4 months. I'm not leaving the wagon without a rainbow!
> 
> Thanks for joining us Hun. SO sorry for all your losses. You WILL get a sticky bean soon, and I believe the rest of us will too. :)Click to expand...

I will just leave it. i guess savvy is right lol. . all that matters is the bfp! lol


----------



## FutureBabyG

Holy sharp pain. wt baby was those pains in my pelvis....ugh.


----------



## ERosePW

So ladies, I thought I'd give a little report on my feelings today. No worries, they are good feelings, lol!

So I'm back to being very excited about February. I'm only cd2 now, since AF came later than it should've. But since I got a full blown AF, I have the green light to start the clomid again. I will be taking that next Mon-Fri. For some reason, I just FEEL like I'm gonna get prego this month. The 50mg of clomid got me prego my first month at that dose, so I have no reason to believe that it won't get me prego again in February. Especially since I took a break from it for a month, I feel like it will affect my O really good. Something else I did the month I got prego was drinking that Robitussin to improve my CM. That was the first month I've ever done that, so naturally, my brain goes straight to DRINK AGAIN. Hehe! I will start that about cd8, since I will probably O around cd13-14. I have Preseed, and will use it most of the times that we BD, unless my CM looks really good on its own. I also have the Prog supplements, although low P probably didn't contribute at all to my m/c, my Dr said it certainly never hurts, as it will help thicken the uterine lining (and clomid does have the ability to thin the lining in some women, so a little extra P can only help a sista out, hehe). I'll probably start taking that after FF gives me my CHs. So probably three days after O.

I'm feeling good, and I'm getting preggers, ladies. And this time, the little bean is gonna stick around. I feel good for everyone! We all got prego before...we'll do it again real soon! I love this group. :)


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to give their opinion if i ovulated cd 17 or 20. cd 16 i had a temp rise but i had put it in the notes bc i didnt sleep well. would u keep that temp or discard it?
> 
> I am a newbie at the charts - but comparing my chart to yours I noticed we both had a slight rise and the dip was our O day. I really believe I O'd Sunday late night or sometime on Monday - I just had those weird cramps and stuff but I am honestly confused thinking I should have O'd back on CD12-14 not CD17. Not sure if AF is due CD24-26 like usual or CD32 which is the pink square on my FF calendar. As long as I get a bfp I don't care what my chart says! :)
> 
> If you take out your temp rise what does FF do to your chart? What did your monitor say again? Wasn't it peak on Saturday?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i take out the slight rise on cd 16 ff moves ovulation to cd 20. peak on the monitor was cd 18 i believe. . . its on my chart i had positive opk 17-18. negative after that.Click to expand...

With the peak on the monitor being cd18, it still seems like O would've been on cd20. Doesnt seem like you'd get a Peak two days AFTER ovulation. Interesting chart!! :) Well, like savvy said, all that matters is the BFP, for sure! I know you'd like to know how many dpo you are though. If you start to feel like you O on cd20, then go ahead and discard the rise on cd16 so that FF will move your CHs. I'm excited about the holy sharp pain you just had, LOL! I can't help but get excited about stuff like that after O!


----------



## FutureBabyG

i cant wait to see your chart this month i will definitely be stocking!


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, after reading what ERose said it seems like you would have gotten a peak on CD18 and then O'd either CD19 or CD20...it does seem odd that you would peak after you O. Hearing about your sharp pain is exciting though...I "hate" to symptom spot...but I love to symptom spot because it keeps me positive!! :)


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> So ladies, I thought I'd give a little report on my feelings today. No worries, they are good feelings, lol!
> 
> So I'm back to being very excited about February. I'm only cd2 now, since AF came later than it should've. But since I got a full blown AF, I have the green light to start the clomid again. I will be taking that next Mon-Fri. For some reason, I just FEEL like I'm gonna get prego this month. The 50mg of clomid got me prego my first month at that dose, so I have no reason to believe that it won't get me prego again in February. Especially since I took a break from it for a month, I feel like it will affect my O really good. Something else I did the month I got prego was drinking that Robitussin to improve my CM. That was the first month I've ever done that, so naturally, my brain goes straight to DRINK AGAIN. Hehe! I will start that about cd8, since I will probably O around cd13-14. I have Preseed, and will use it most of the times that we BD, unless my CM looks really good on its own. I also have the Prog supplements, although low P probably didn't contribute at all to my m/c, my Dr said it certainly never hurts, as it will help thicken the uterine lining (and clomid does have the ability to thin the lining in some women, so a little extra P can only help a sista out, hehe). I'll probably start taking that after FF gives me my CHs. So probably three days after O.
> 
> I'm feeling good, and I'm getting preggers, ladies. And this time, the little bean is gonna stick around. I feel good for everyone! We all got prego before...we'll do it again real soon! I love this group. :)

ERose, I am super excited for you!! I have a feeling that you will get prego again this month too! I just have the same feeling myself, I woke up last night dreaming about twins and what I would name them...that got me so super excited! I think it really makes a difference this month because I know exactly when I O'd (or close enough) and I see my temp rise and we BDed like crazy with preseed. Also for you, I am glad you get clomid back and robitussin! I think it is great you have the prog supps too, extra insurance! I feel so positive that I am sure we are going to see quite a few bfps in February! :) 

If I don't temp Saturday/Sunday would it make a difference or is it really important to keep temping continuously? Going away this weekend with my parents (since we couldn't last weekend due to weather)...going to pack bbt but not sure if I can pull it off when it is beeping so loudly! :)


----------



## ERosePW

I know, I wish there was a silencer on those things, LOL!! I think I'm going to google and see if i can find one that just lights up instead of beeps or something.

Ya know, it is best to temp everyday, but I really dont think a couple of days will matter that much. That said, I've never skipped a whole weekend, so i'm not real sure if it will change anything in your chart. I think from FBG's charts, it looks like she has skipped many days before, and hasn't had any problems, but maybe she could confirm for you.


----------



## FutureBabyG

i dont think its a big deal if you miss this weekend. you already got your ch. i missed a bunch of days while i was sick and woke up coughing. i say go and have fun hopefully it will pass your tww quickly.


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls for your input. I might try to bury my head under a pillow and take it. I wake up a lot at their house so it probably won't be too accurate. Maybe we need to invent a quiet one...seriously mine beeps continuously and then gets louder when it is done. ..ill just blame hubbys phone or something!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks for welcoming me. I wasn't sure about joining because this thread seems off and moving... and I have no idea how I will catch up. But, I will start following from here.

This is cycle 8, CD14, but I doubt I O until about CD18. I don't chart, just OPK. They work very well for me. I O the day after my first positive.

Anyways, Cycle 4, I fell pregnant but my lines went negative and I started bleeding the next day. I was... 20dpo

Cycle 5, I only had an 8 day LP.

Cycle 6, I fell pregnant again, this time I had positive tests, they all got darker slowly but remained faint. The bleeding started again with the pregnancy test still being BFP... 20dpo

Cycle 7, I thought I wouldn't fall pregnant but I did. I got my BFP at 9dpo only to test at 11dpo nice BFP, but the bleeding started not even 3 hours after that. 

Has anyone had anything like this happen? I thought about taking a break this cycle because I have a Dr. Appt. to discuss these losses on Feb. 19. But decided to try anyways.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks for welcoming me. I wasn't sure about joining because this thread seems off and moving... and I have no idea how I will catch up. But, I will start following from here.
> 
> This is cycle 8, CD14, but I doubt I O until about CD18. I don't chart, just OPK. They work very well for me. I O the day after my first positive.
> 
> Anyways, Cycle 4, I fell pregnant but my lines went negative and I started bleeding the next day. I was... 20dpo
> 
> Cycle 5, I only had an 8 day LP.
> 
> Cycle 6, I fell pregnant again, this time I had positive tests, they all got darker slowly but remained faint. The bleeding started again with the pregnancy test still being BFP... 20dpo
> 
> Cycle 7, I thought I wouldn't fall pregnant but I did. I got my BFP at 9dpo only to test at 11dpo nice BFP, but the bleeding started not even 3 hours after that.
> 
> Has anyone had anything like this happen? I thought about taking a break this cycle because I have a Dr. Appt. to discuss these losses on Feb. 19. But decided to try anyways.

Wow at least you know you are definitely fertile. hopefully your doctor will run some tests and give you some good info.

dont worry about catching up. you can always ask questions to get caught up. welcome again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you hun! Your chart is looking AMAZING!!! I hope this month is the one! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

How is everyone's weekend going? We started cleaning the house today. Hopefully i will have a clean house by Monday. we got a little off track and ended up shopping. dh has decided that if we get another bfp we need a new camera to document. i have been wanting fabric to try sewing. dh grandmother has gifted me a very elaborate sewing machine and i need to learn from her asap.

hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome! New camera to document your beautiful BFP! :)

That's great about crafting too. I love to make tear bears!


----------



## ferens06

Ooo I'm rubbish with charts, never used them, but I'm excited to hopefully see some BFPs soon

Rooting for you all :D 

I'm trying to finish an alphabet cross-stitch for DD today, then I'm going to order another to do to keep me busy in the evenings :) x


----------



## mommytokanda

Hello again ladies. Im pretty sure I O'd yesterday or today. I BD'd last night to get it right in between 12-24hr viable egg window. Now its just time to wait and see what happens... im on CD16. Good luck to everyone trying this month!


----------



## FutureBabyG

mommytokanda said:


> Hello again ladies. Im pretty sure I O'd yesterday or today. I BD'd last night to get it right in between 12-24hr viable egg window. Now its just time to wait and see what happens... im on CD16. Good luck to everyone trying this month!

Good luck! lots of baby dust!


----------



## savvysaver

Hoping someone here can help. On Saturday (5dpo) I wiped and got a ton of clear cm on the toilet paper twice in the afternoon. I never ever get cm during my cycle and I am sure I already O'd backed up with two days of + opks and a shift with my temps. What could the clear cm have been? Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Hoping someone here can help. On Saturday (5dpo) I wiped and got a ton of clear cm on the toilet paper twice in the afternoon. I never ever get cm during my cycle and I am sure I already O'd backed up with two days of + opks and a shift with my temps. What could the clear cm have been? Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.

I have heard some women report increase cm. the women thought that af was coming or had appeared bc of how wet they were. they we constantly running to the bathroom. a few days later they got their bfp.


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Hoping someone here can help. On Saturday (5dpo) I wiped and got a ton of clear cm on the toilet paper twice in the afternoon. I never ever get cm during my cycle and I am sure I already O'd backed up with two days of + opks and a shift with my temps. What could the clear cm have been? Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.
> 
> I have heard some women report increase cm. the women thought that af was coming or had appeared bc of how wet they were. they we constantly running to the bathroom. a few days later they got their bfp.Click to expand...

I've heard the same!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> I have heard some women report increase cm. the women thought that af was coming or had appeared bc of how wet they were. they we constantly running to the bathroom. a few days later they got their bfp.




ERosePW said:


> I've heard the same!

Too bad it was only twice on Saturday...hoping it will start up again, I would love to get that bfp!


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> I have heard some women report increase cm. the women thought that af was coming or had appeared bc of how wet they were. they we constantly running to the bathroom. a few days later they got their bfp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> I've heard the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad it was only twice on Saturday...hoping it will start up again, I would love to get that bfp!Click to expand...

I dont think it matters how often or how much. i believe you have an excellent chance. ps now you have your grandmother looking over you. i have heard several stories of close family members passing and then couples getting bfp unexpectedly when they didnt think they would.


----------



## ERosePW

When you have to say goodbye to someone you love, you often get the surprise of getting to say hello to someone new. :flower:


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> When you have to say goodbye to someone you love, you often get the surprise of getting to say hello to someone new. :flower:

Thank you! you always know how to make what i am trying to say into something short and sweet.


----------



## savvysaver

Erin and FBG, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## ERosePW

Savvy, how are you feeling today?


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Savvy, how are you feeling today?

You are so sweet to check in on me! :flower: I am doing alright a bit stressed though. My temp went down and I have a little bit of cramping today. How are you feeling on clomid this time?


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Savvy, how are you feeling today?
> 
> You are so sweet to check in on me! :flower: I am doing alright a bit stressed though. My temp went down and I have a little bit of cramping today. How are you feeling on clomid this time?Click to expand...

Ugh, the dang dreaded cramping. Well, thats ok! As we've said before, I know a ton of girls who felt like AF was coming, only to end up getting a BFP. You should know soon, right? You said you normally have short cycles, around 26 days? That's assuming your body has gone fully back to normal after the mc.

I'm doing fine on the clomid. From what I remember, the last cycle that I took it (which was the first one of 50mg), the side effects hit right around my LH surge. It seemed like that's when I got super emotional, really bad headache, hot trying to sleep at night... But that only lasted like two days, and then went away right after I O'd. After that, I felt great! Except for the face breakout, of course, hehe! But it's all worth it for a BFP. :)


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Ugh, the dang dreaded cramping. Well, thats ok! As we've said before, I know a ton of girls who felt like AF was coming, only to end up getting a BFP. You should know soon, right? You said you normally have short cycles, around 26 days? That's assuming your body has gone fully back to normal after the mc.
> 
> I'm doing fine on the clomid. From what I remember, the last cycle that I took it (which was the first one of 50mg), the side effects hit right around my LH surge. It seemed like that's when I got super emotional, really bad headache, hot trying to sleep at night... But that only lasted like two days, and then went away right after I O'd. After that, I felt great! Except for the face breakout, of course, hehe! But it's all worth it for a BFP. :)

Glad you are feeling good so far. At least two days of side effects isn't too bad, especially now you kind of know what to expect. Like you said, it is all worth it for a bfp! 

I am kind of worried...I had 24-26 day cycles, then the m/c and the 1st cycle after the m/c were like 31 days. So I O'd on CD17 and I am 8dpo...which puts me at CD25, I really hope AF doesn't show tomorrow (CD26) because the LP would be way to short. Of course my temp dropped this morning. ugh. I am putting faith in my Grandma watching me from above...I totally have to get a bfp this cycle just for her. The cramping comes and goes and could totally be related to my stomach issues or stress. Not feeling much else but honestly I have been so busy I barely have time to even think about symptom spotting.


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies, Im joiningthis thread too. I suck at temping mostly becasue I forget, don't take it atthe right time and my chart is pretty whacky. HOWEVER, I plan to start charting as soon as my AF comes. Ive had 2 MC'S in the past 6 months and I want to try again, however I am also scared SH*tless of going through another loss.

I don't think charting would be a good idea right now becasue my body is still in crazy mode.....did any of you startright after the MC?

MERCI!


----------



## brighteyez73

:hi: Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing this morning? I am ok, my ovulation detector came back this morning which was a great feeling because I thought I did something wrong. I have a bad headache today and even had to pull over this morning because I was feeling nauseated but nothing came up. Also, my mouth has been extra watery the last two days. Hope these are good signs although they are annoying but so worth it. I remember bad headaches in the beginning with last pregnancy. But we will see.


----------



## ERosePW

Sabster said:


> HI ladies, Im joiningthis thread too. I suck at temping mostly becasue I forget, don't take it atthe right time and my chart is pretty whacky. HOWEVER, I plan to start charting as soon as my AF comes. Ive had 2 MC'S in the past 6 months and I want to try again, however I am also scared SH*tless of going through another loss.
> 
> I don't think charting would be a good idea right now becasue my body is still in crazy mode.....did any of you startright after the MC?
> 
> MERCI!

Welcome Sabster, I am so sorry for your losses. :( Fxd that your next one will be a sticky bean!

I did start charting right after my m/c. I used the first day of bleeding as CD1 because I didnt really know how else to start. My temps were still high during those first few days (I guess I still had progesterone built up from being prego), and then they dropped back down to normal pre-O temps. But the whole cycle was a little wacky. I O'd a few days later than normal, and my temps also dropped for several days before AF finally showed (when usually AF shows on the first day of the temp drop for me). So it was definitely an "off" cycle for me, but the reason I temped is just because I've been temping for months, and didnt want to have a gap in between. Plus I wanted to know when I was going to O, because DH and I weren't taking a month off! We didn't get a BFP, but now I'm in my first "real" cycle since the m/c, and have just started taking my Clomid again (my Dr wouldn't let me take it until I got a real AF). So I have high hopes for this cycle.

GL to you Hun, and baby dust!!! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> :hi: Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning? I am ok, my ovulation detector came back this morning which was a great feeling because I thought I did something wrong. I have a bad headache today and even had to pull over this morning because I was feeling nauseated but nothing came up. Also, my mouth has been extra watery the last two days. Hope these are good signs although they are annoying but so worth it. I remember bad headaches in the beginning with last pregnancy. But we will see.

GL brighteyez!! FXd crossed for you! Sounds like some similar symptoms, so could be a great sign for you. :flower:


----------



## ferens06

Sabster said:


> HI ladies, Im joiningthis thread too. I suck at temping mostly becasue I forget, don't take it atthe right time and my chart is pretty whacky. HOWEVER, I plan to start charting as soon as my AF comes. Ive had 2 MC'S in the past 6 months and I want to try again, however I am also scared SH*tless of going through another loss.
> 
> I don't think charting would be a good idea right now becasue my body is still in crazy mode.....did any of you startright after the MC?
> 
> MERCI!

I did. 

Sorry for your losses :hugs: I can imagine your fears :hugs:


----------



## kazine

https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8

With my temp still above coverline (36.66) I don't think I'm going to ovulate on time this month if at all :(


----------



## savvysaver

Out this month :(


----------



## kazine

:hugs: savvysaver


----------



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD would people typically receive a BFP? I'm currently on CD 24. The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## ERosePW

adav18 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.
> 
> I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD would people typically receive a BFP? I'm currently on CD 24. The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).

Unfortunately, figuring out a testing date usually does have to correspond with the day you O'd. BUT, since you dont know for sure, then you could always go on what the universe seems to consider a normal cycle, which would be testing on cd28. Right after my m/c, I started temping and using OPKs again, and I know I O'd several days later than my norm... I think it was around cd16 for me, so I tested 14 days after that, which would've been cd30 i think...? I always use that 14 dpo rule, since my Dr told me that is typically around the average timeframe that a woman will get an accurate HPT. However, we've all seen tons of women who get their BFPs super early too, so who knows! LOL GL this cycle, I'm pullin for ya!!!


----------



## ERosePW

kazine said:


> https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8
> 
> With my temp still above coverline (36.66) I don't think I'm going to ovulate on time this month if at all :(

When I miscarried, my temps stayed above my average CL for about 3-4 days. I did the same as you, and used the first day of bleeding as cd1. Once my temps finally went below my usual CL, I started using the OPKs. I think you will definitely O this cycle, but it could take a little extra time... mine was several days later than my usual O day.


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Out this month :(

I'm sorry Hunny. :( I know how bad you were wanting that BFP this month. I wish this didnt have to be so hard on us. Just look ahead to March, girly. Its what we do, right? We just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## ferens06

:hugs: savvy and Kazine.

Adav18- I would say CD28, going by an 'average' cycle.x


----------



## kazine

ERosePW said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8
> 
> With my temp still above coverline (36.66) I don't think I'm going to ovulate on time this month if at all :(
> 
> When I miscarried, my temps stayed above my average CL for about 3-4 days. I did the same as you, and used the first day of bleeding as cd1. Once my temps finally went below my usual CL, I started using the OPKs. I think you will definitely O this cycle, but it could take a little extra time... mine was several days later than my usual O day.Click to expand...

I hope you're right!


----------



## TammyandCarle

Hello Ladies, 

Ive read a few discussion boards and decided this was the one to join.... you are all so helpful to each other and thats what convinced me. 
So here is my story...
I finally found the man of my dreams 4 yrs ago and we were married in Sept 2013.
We decided Nov/Dec would be when we would TTC, well we started early Nov and decided to just "have fun" and see what happens (i am 38 and my husband 34) and i told hm no kids after 40 so lets do this.... (BTW i have a wonderful 7 yrs old son who will be 8 in June froma previous relationship) Well since my period is irregular and never around the same time every month.... its hard for me to time things... i was trying to remember when my last period in Oct/Nov were and could not, well Dec 14th, i tested positive on HPT, i went out the next morning and got the Clearbue estimator, which showed positive 2-3 weeks.... i came home that night and told me husband i had an early xmas gift for him... and told him, we both then decided to wait to tell Hunter (my son) until we were +3 months.. also my 1 sister is pregnant after 6 yrs of trying and she is 25 and my brothers gf is 42 and about to give birth Feb 18 by C section. So i made fist appt with doctor which was Jan 21st, they checked everything was fine and gave me a pap test and schedule my dating ultrasound for Feb 4th. I started bleeding the next day (wed Jan 25th) and had a natural M/C on Friday Jan 24th int he morning. I went in to get internal and external U/S and confirmed nothing there.... i was devastasted and very angry thinking the cause was the PAP test (i had one with my son when i was 3 months and I bled and went to hospital that evening and they said if i was to lose it nothing htey can do, had U/S next day and everything was fine) so i went from eating right, to resting , being careful and me and my husband refrained from sexual intercourse fron the day we found out... its now been 12 days since and i am thinking positive. i stopped bleeing after 7 days and spotted very lightly for 2-3 more days. I went for bloodwork on thursday Feb 6 to see what my HCG levels were, i got a call from doctors that they wanted to monitor still high and to go back again. I went yesterday again and will wait for call from OB/GYN to see results. I am physically and mentally ready to start trying again... i did a HPT on tuesday Feb 4th and took a while but still came back positive so i am assuming levels still high... i did ovulation test and came back that i was ovulating (which from what i read you cannot while HCG levels are high)
ME and DH had sex last night for the first time since finding out i was pregnant, we have decided not to wait and to just go for it... i didnt realize how much i wanted a baby until losing this little one... (they estimated me at being 10-12 weeks)
I am sorry for all of your losses and i do hope we all have happy endings.


----------



## kazine

Welcome Tammy. Just wanted to tell you that ovulation tests can come back positive if you are pregnant or still have high hCG so it might just be that and you may not be ovulating yet. Good luck and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## savvysaver

kazine, ERose and ferens, thanks ladies. After losing my Grandmother, this has been quite the week and I am sure my body has just had enough. 

Anyone think that I should be concerned that my LP was only 9 days? My doc is kind of against testing, DH and I are both 30+ and I seriously don't think I can wait too much longer for another bfp - would you demand testing or find a new doctor?


----------



## savvysaver

kazine said:


> https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8
> 
> With my temp still above coverline (36.66) I don't think I'm going to ovulate on time this month if at all :(

I am sorry...this week has been a blur. I think I missed your story and I am so sorry for your loss. With my m/c I bled for 10 days starting the m/c my first day of a vacation so I could not temp or use opk's. My cycle went from 24-26 days to 31 days the last two cycles and this cycle of mine that just ended was 26 days. 

Hoping you O soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## savvysaver

Hi Tammy, I am so sorry for your recent m/c. Glad you joined us and I hope we are all able to get our bfps and rainbow babies soon.


----------



## mommytokanda

Hey girls! I have a question. As I have stated beforr my MC was 1/18. On a normal 28 day cycle my next af should be due around 2/14. I BD on 1/20, 1/25 and 2/1. Not much time due to work schedules BUT.. today I started barely spotting when I wiped. If my AF isnt due at the earliest on 2/14... what could cause me to have some blood when I wipe this early? Ive had 2 babies already and I've never spotted before even the week before AF was due. This is new to me. I did send a message to my doctor to get her opinion but I have yet to hear back today. Any help??? So confused. I know your body can be a lil messed up after a mc but I haven't bled at all past the first week of the mc.


----------



## kazine

savvysaver said:


> kazine, ERose and ferens, thanks ladies. After losing my Grandmother, this has been quite the week and I am sure my body has just had enough.
> 
> Anyone think that I should be concerned that my LP was only 9 days? My doc is kind of against testing, DH and I are both 30+ and I seriously don't think I can wait too much longer for another bfp - would you demand testing or find a new doctor?

If your LP is consistently lower than 10DPO definitely see someone who will test you. It is too short and therefore may not be long enough to allow implantation! And time isn't on your side so definitely be demanding testing or going to someone who will test you.


----------



## littlebirdie9

My husband and I are ttc number one and we are both young (22) so all this is fairly new to both of us. We have only been ttc for a couple of months, month number three and still no BFP :( I know patience is essential but waiting and hoping can stress anyone out. A little support would be great. We aren't telling many of our friends and family we are ttc because we want it to be a surprise. IVF is the next route we want to take but I want to conceive naturally so, fingers crossed, we will be successful. I O'd about a week ago and seeing some spotting so my hopes are high right now.


----------



## roseorbit

I'm so sorry Savvy :( I'm not feeling so great this time around either! I just don't feel any different and I don't want to get my hopes up only to be disappointed. Maybe I'm jinxing myself!!
I tested at 8 dpo, 9 dpo and 10 dpo&#8230; all BFN - last time I didn't get a BFP until 11 dpo so tomorrow morning will be the big test! I feel sick with nervousness!


----------



## roseorbit

Savvy...My LP was short so I started taking 100mg of Vitamin B6 and natural progesterone cream&#8230; I'm at 11 dpo tomorrow so so far so good!


----------



## roseorbit

mommytokanda said:


> Hey girls! I have a question. As I have stated beforr my MC was 1/18. On a normal 28 day cycle my next af should be due around 2/14. I BD on 1/20, 1/25 and 2/1. Not much time due to work schedules BUT.. today I started barely spotting when I wiped. If my AF isnt due at the earliest on 2/14... what could cause me to have some blood when I wipe this early? Ive had 2 babies already and I've never spotted before even the week before AF was due. This is new to me. I did send a message to my doctor to get her opinion but I have yet to hear back today. Any help??? So confused. I know your body can be a lil messed up after a mc but I haven't bled at all past the first week of the mc.

Implantation bleeding!


----------



## mommytokanda

I got a call back from my doctor and she said it sounds like I'm just starting my af. I'm confused. I asked her if it's normal to start af only 20 days after a mc and she said it could happen. Although I'm still just seeing slight pink when i wipe. No actual bleeding. Could she be wrong? I told her this feels nothing like any af I've had in my life... due to the lack of bleeding and cramps. Idk what to think. Can implantation spotting start 7 days after BD and 7-10 days before af? I have a strong feeling my doctor is wrong and this is not af but just some weird symptom going on.


----------



## ferens06

It is possible to get your AF that soon yeah. But I hope it's not the case for you :hugs:


----------



## mommytokanda

Well its day 2 and still nothing but pink when I wipe. If it is my af then its by far the weirdest one I've ever had lol :) cuz I have no explanation otherwise.


----------



## savvysaver

rose, thanks for your advice! I think I am going to try the vitamin B6. Is the natural progesterone cream something you bought or do I need the doctor to write me a prescription for it? So exciting that your LP was extended and fx'd for your test tomorrow! Keep me posted :)


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> I got a call back from my doctor and she said it sounds like I'm just starting my af. I'm confused. I asked her if it's normal to start af only 20 days after a mc and she said it could happen. Although I'm still just seeing slight pink when i wipe. No actual bleeding. Could she be wrong? I told her this feels nothing like any af I've had in my life... due to the lack of bleeding and cramps. Idk what to think. Can implantation spotting start 7 days after BD and 7-10 days before af? I have a strong feeling my doctor is wrong and this is not af but just some weird symptom going on.

I have a good feeling for you! I have read that you can get implantation bleeding from 6-12dpo! Keeping my fx'd for you - keep me posted!


----------



## mommytokanda

Thanks savvy! Im sorry about your situation last week. Thats gotta all be rough and I pray it'll get better for you with time. Maybe a BFP this month will be a blessing!


----------



## Radiance

I'm not fully trying but I'm not preventing either!! I have some infidelity problems myself so getting pregnant asap after Elijah was simply amazing. We are two months of no protection and miscarriage (with our latest) and nothing which I had a strong feeling this time would take awhile. Why we aren't using anything so soon after. 

After having my 2nd baby we were told there was a small chance of never conceiving, the possibility of one of my tubes being taken and a high chance of needing some type of help. It took well over a year to get pregnant with Elijah. Month after month of tears and sadness because of negatives and got our :bfp: in the beginning of April! Elijah was stillbirth in August, two weeks pp and we got pregnant with Hope. All the joy in the world, very bittersweet. I always looked at it that Elijah sent her down to us. 

There was absolutely nothing wrong with her and I had only had a 2% chance of losing her, Elijah was 1%. On October 20th while watching TV my water broke, the same pure shock and panic I had with Elijah during his induction. I delivered her two days later. Absolutely heartbreaking and I was very angry, I just didn't understand why my body was doing this to me. Out of grief I told my midwife I didn't want anymore, started BC and my sex drive went down completely. On December 1st, I had some dreams- one of which Hope visited me and told me I was, she also told me that one day I will have a healthy baby (a living baby). Pregnancy test were confirmed and on December 5th I started miscarrying, only 4 days of knowing. We didn't know we were having triplets until after the miscarriage. 

*I also must add that I had my first period in 4 years on January 10th-13th, a very strange one at that! Very thin, watery and on day 3 it was a few spots every so often or brown discharge. 

Here is to a good 2014!


----------



## roseorbit

savvysaver said:


> rose, thanks for your advice! I think I am going to try the vitamin B6. Is the natural progesterone cream something you bought or do I need the doctor to write me a prescription for it? So exciting that your LP was extended and fx'd for your test tomorrow! Keep me posted :)

I order the cream from Organic Excellence, no prescription required! :)
Another BFN this morning I was so upset! But then I started researching these twinges I've been getting since last night (evening of 10dpo) and am now feeling hopeful again that maybe I just implanted? If that's the case I likely won't get a BFP for a few more days. I was so depressed but then so excited will all the readings I've done. It's just like a sharp twinge/shooting in my left lower side (like just above pubic bone.) 

Has anyone ever experienced this feeling and it turned out only to be AF? Oh man I sure hope it's a little embryo burrowing in and getting comfy for the next 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Chameleon

My story: Stopped BC after being on it for almost 20 years continuously, after 9 years of marriage. A year afterward, still no baby. So, I call up the local RE clinic for consult. They say I look OK, but husband has severely low sperm count, and we're not likely to get pregnant without IVF--even IUI probably won't work.

Four days after, I find out I'm pregnant. So happy!

At eleven weeks (New Years Day) I start spotting, which hasn't happened before. It keeps getting heavier, so I go in for an ultrasound. They tell me the baby stopped growing at seven weeks. Bleeding and cramping ensue; I decide to pass naturally, and bleed for about two weeks.

Now, I'm on my first real period since. But, good news is my husband got a second sperm test--which turned out so good that the Dr. said he could be a donor. 

I'm 35, and I am SO, so, impatient to be pregnant again! I didn't notice how pregnant I felt until it was gone, and I just can't stand the wait. This was my first ever pregnancy, and losing it hurt worse than I imagined. It doesn't help that half the women at work, plus my best friend, either have a new baby or are pregnant. I realize there's no reason to think it won't happen again but waiting is so hard!


----------



## ERosePW

Radiance, wow... you have been through so much. I've known two other people who have had to deliver stillborn, and I can't imagine the anguish of that. I am truly sorry for your losses, Hun. Like you said, here's to a good 2014! Thanks for joining our group. :flower:

Welcome Chameleon, I'm sorry for your loss also. Hugs to you sweetie. But happy to have you join our thread. How interesting that the fertility clinic got a bad SA from your DH, but then on his second one, it comes out stellar!! Now thats amazing! Was he doing anything, like supplements or anything? It would make me wonder if that first Dr was over exaggerating just to get you guys to spend the money on IVF. :dohh:

Welcome to anyone new that I've missed... I've been falling behind on the threads I'm subscribed to. I hope everyone is doing well. I'm just waiting to O. Should be 2-3 days from now. So I may get a pos OPK in a day or two. I'm excited about this cycle since I got to take my Clomid again. This dose of clomid got me prego in December, so I can't help but feel like the same dose is going to get me prego again this month too. :) I'm feeling very optimistic.


----------



## ERosePW

roseorbit said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> rose, thanks for your advice! I think I am going to try the vitamin B6. Is the natural progesterone cream something you bought or do I need the doctor to write me a prescription for it? So exciting that your LP was extended and fx'd for your test tomorrow! Keep me posted :)
> 
> I order the cream from Organic Excellence, no prescription required! :)
> Another BFN this morning I was so upset! But then I started researching these twinges I've been getting since last night (evening of 10dpo) and am now feeling hopeful again that maybe I just implanted? If that's the case I likely won't get a BFP for a few more days. I was so depressed but then so excited will all the readings I've done. It's just like a sharp twinge/shooting in my left lower side (like just above pubic bone.)
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this feeling and it turned out only to be AF? Oh man I sure hope it's a little embryo burrowing in and getting comfy for the next 9 months! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck roseorbit!! FXd! I'm honestly not sure if I've had the exact feeling you're describing, so I'm not much help. I have had a pinching feeling on my lower left side before though, that only lasted for about a minute, but I can't recall if it was the month I got my BFP or not. I would have to go back and look through the notes in my charts. Cheering you on!!!


----------



## ERosePW

mommytokanda said:


> Well its day 2 and still nothing but pink when I wipe. If it is my af then its by far the weirdest one I've ever had lol :) cuz I have no explanation otherwise.

I've always been told by my Dr that it's not considered AF until a full flow starts. Did you start yet today, or just still spotting? I wouldn't count yourself out just yet... we always hear of those women who have some type of spotting right before and during early pregnancy. You just never know! :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Thanks savvy! Im sorry about your situation last week. Thats gotta all be rough and I pray it'll get better for you with time. Maybe a BFP this month will be a blessing!

Thank you mommytokanda, I appreciate your prayers. :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Radiance, I am so sorry for your losses. Hoping for a great 2014 for you!

Chameleon, I am sorry for your loss but glad that your DH had an awesome SA! I too have a ton of friends who are pregnant and I just found out 3 people I know are all expecting around the time my LO would have been due. Hopefully we will all get our bfps soon!

mommytokanda, how are you feeling? Any more spotting? Fx'd, AF stay away!


----------



## savvysaver

FBG, how are you doing girl??


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> FBG, how are you doing girl??

Hi Savvy,

I am doing alright just waiting for af. I took a few test and all bfn. I expect af on Tuesday. If I don't have anything by Wednesday. I might test again. 

How are you doing?


----------



## mommytokanda

Thank you savvy and Erin! I have stopped spotting and have had no af yet. So im pretty sure my doctor was wrong about it possibly being an early af. As of now I feel fine and have not had any other symptoms of af or pregnancy. Just for now its just a waiting game I guess until I either get af between this coming friday and monday or I get a BFP. Ill keep you posted.

Good luck Erin on using your Clomid this month and hopefully it will work like in December!!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:
 

> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> FBG, how are you doing girl??
> 
> Hi Savvy,
> 
> I am doing alright just waiting for af. I took a few test and all bfn. I expect af on Tuesday. If I don't have anything by Wednesday. I might test again.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Your chart looks fantastic! Hoping you get your bfp on Wednesday! 

I am doing alright, AF is on her way out and I am going to start opks and BDing on Tuesday (CD6) in case I O early like my doctor thought. Going to focus on SMEP and taking care of my self and my diet this cycle. Also using preseed with the applicators again. All set here, just waiting for my eggs to drop! :)


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> I order the cream from Organic Excellence, no prescription required! :)
> Another BFN this morning I was so upset! But then I started researching these twinges I've been getting since last night (evening of 10dpo) and am now feeling hopeful again that maybe I just implanted? If that's the case I likely won't get a BFP for a few more days. I was so depressed but then so excited will all the readings I've done. It's just like a sharp twinge/shooting in my left lower side (like just above pubic bone.)
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this feeling and it turned out only to be AF? Oh man I sure hope it's a little embryo burrowing in and getting comfy for the next 9 months! :happydance:

Oops, I just realized I missed your post earlier. Thanks for the information on the cream. Trying to decide what I want to do this cycle. Do I use everything or try just one thing at a time...eek ttc gets very confusing! 

When I got my bfp I was getting these quick popping sensations down low towards one side. I didn't get a bfp until I was 10 days late...so if you are just implanting then yes it might take a couple days. Are you using a frer to test with? I know the ladies mentioned to use a frer since it is more sensitive. Good luck, fx'd!! :)


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Thank you savvy and Erin! I have stopped spotting and have had no af yet. So im pretty sure my doctor was wrong about it possibly being an early af. As of now I feel fine and have not had any other symptoms of af or pregnancy. Just for now its just a waiting game I guess until I either get af between this coming friday and monday or I get a BFP. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck Erin on using your Clomid this month and hopefully it will work like in December!!

Hoping you get your bfp! Keep us posted!! :)


----------



## roseorbit

AF reared her ugly head on 12 DPO :( So frustrating. So many emotions. Time to try again!!


----------



## ferens06

:hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> AF reared her ugly head on 12 DPO :( So frustrating. So many emotions. Time to try again!!

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?

Yay, your chart is in your signature now, wuhu! I love chart stalking, hehe!! Although was it already there before? Maybe i just missed it.... but I didnt recall seeing it, and I'm always curious about other people's charts. :)

Sorry for the BFN. Still Fxd for you that AF does NOT show up!


----------



## ERosePW

roseorbit said:


> AF reared her ugly head on 12 DPO :( So frustrating. So many emotions. Time to try again!!

Ugh, so sorry Hun. :( AF is such a b!tch. But I'm glad you're ready to jump back in and try again!


----------



## ERosePW

AFM, I should be getting a pos OPK tomorrow if its consistent with my other Clomid cycles. I really hope it is pos tomorrow. I'm so ready to be in the TWW again. Especially since I'm so excited for this cycle. In my other Clomid charts, I went back and looked, and I got my pos OPKs on cd13, which is tomorrow. There was one month that I got a pos OPK earlier than that, but it was a false positive because I tested too early after taking my last Clomid pill. So cd13 should be it. DH and I have already been BDing for the last three days, hehe. You just never know if those early sperm are going to live a while in there and be the lucky ones to hit that egg, hehehe!


----------



## brighteyez73

ERosePW said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Yay, your chart is in your signature now, wuhu! I love chart stalking, hehe!! Although was it already there before? Maybe i just missed it.... but I didnt recall seeing it, and I'm always curious about other people's charts. :)
> 
> Sorry for the BFN. Still Fxd for you that AF does NOT show up!Click to expand...

ERose it has been there for maybe a week so you haven't missed much LOL!!! Stalk away and please feel free to advise on it as well.


----------



## adav18

Hi ladies,

So cycle day 28 today, tested and BFN :\ I'm usually about 28 day cycles, so hopefully it's just too early and AF doesn't come and I get my BFP soon! I'm going to test again on Friday (If AF doesn't show), which will be CD32.


----------



## savvysaver

adav18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So cycle day 28 today, tested and BFN :\ I'm usually about 28 day cycles, so hopefully it's just too early and AF doesn't come and I get my BFP soon! I'm going to test again on Friday (If AF doesn't show), which will be CD32.

Hi! Fx'd that it was just too early. Test again and let us know!! Fx'd it is a bfp!


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> AFM, I should be getting a pos OPK tomorrow if its consistent with my other Clomid cycles. I really hope it is pos tomorrow. I'm so ready to be in the TWW again. Especially since I'm so excited for this cycle. In my other Clomid charts, I went back and looked, and I got my pos OPKs on cd13, which is tomorrow. There was one month that I got a pos OPK earlier than that, but it was a false positive because I tested too early after taking my last Clomid pill. So cd13 should be it. DH and I have already been BDing for the last three days, hehe. You just never know if those early sperm are going to live a while in there and be the lucky ones to hit that egg, hehehe!

I am so excited for you. Mostly because you're on your dose of clomid that assisted you in getting your bfp last time. Since you recently mc and they say your most fertile 3-6 month after a mc. You have to be golden to get your bfp this cycle. plus your reading was january and your cycle did start in January. Everything points to bfp. no pressure or anything but you best get prego and catch that eggo. . lol hehe. But seriously i totally have a feeling you have good things coming.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies! So im on CD27 and no sign of any PMS whatsover.... It is my cycle right after my MC, so I dont know what to expect, last time it took until CD52 to get a period, so who knows... 
Im starting to get extremely moody and I'm having crazy nightmares all the time. I highly doubt i could be pregnant again, and I dont want to test to avoid dissapointment and stress... SO my plan is to wait un til march 5 ( that would be 52 days I think) and hopefully AF comes by then. if not, we test. 

Also, I'm going tos tart charting again. It worked before! Im thinking that I dont ovulate at the same time every month, but we will see once they give me metformin and clomid or something...

GOOD LUCK TO Y'ALL!


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I should be getting a pos OPK tomorrow if its consistent with my other Clomid cycles. I really hope it is pos tomorrow.  I'm so ready to be in the TWW again. Especially since I'm so excited for this cycle. In my other Clomid charts, I went back and looked, and I got my pos OPKs on cd13, which is tomorrow. There was one month that I got a pos OPK earlier than that, but it was a false positive because I tested too early after taking my last Clomid pill. So cd13 should be it. DH and I have already been BDing for the last three days, hehe. You just never know if those early sperm are going to live a while in there and be the lucky ones to hit that egg, hehehe!
> 
> I am so excited for you. Mostly because you're on your dose of clomid that assisted you in getting your bfp last time. Since you recently mc and they say your most fertile 3-6 month after a mc. You have to be golden to get your bfp this cycle. plus your reading was january and your cycle did start in January. Everything points to bfp. no pressure or anything but you best get prego and catch that eggo. . lol hehe. But seriously i totally have a feeling you have good things coming.Click to expand...

Hehe, thanks FBG! I know, I was thinking the exact same thing... 50mg of Clomid got me prego last time, and I'm supposed to still be fertile after the mc too. I ended up testing with my OPKs after work yesterday and got a smiley face on the CB digital, and a super dark, dark positive on the IC! So my LH surge is really strong right now, lol. We were gonna take a break from BDing last night so that his spermies would be good and ready for O time, but when I got the pos OPKs, I just had to BD again. They were still pos this morning too, so we'll BD again tonight. I'm SO sorry that AF got you!! I was really surprised! I saw your chart going triphasic and had such good feelings for you, urgh. :growlmad: Well, ya know what.... now you have one full cycle behind you after that mc, and after AF this time, I bet your body will be READY. :)


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Yay, your chart is in your signature now, wuhu! I love chart stalking, hehe!! Although was it already there before? Maybe i just missed it.... but I didnt recall seeing it, and I'm always curious about other people's charts. :)
> 
> Sorry for the BFN. Still Fxd for you that AF does NOT show up!Click to expand...
> 
> ERose it has been there for maybe a week so you haven't missed much LOL!!! Stalk away and please feel free to advise on it as well.Click to expand...

Personally I think your chart is looking great! You definitely have a clear pattern in the rise after O. And now your temp is going up again. So its looking good so far, wuhu!! When are you testing??


----------



## ERosePW

So adav, has AF showed for you, or is she staying away?? I hope she's staying away! Fxd for you!

Sabster, FXd for you also! I wont lose hope until AF shows. :)

Savvy, I think you mentioned you'd start BDing and using OPKs today, right? How is everything else?

The weird thing is that I'm not having the same awful side effects I had with 50mg of Clomid last time. Most of it hit me during the LH surge and then went away after I O'd. I know I had a strong LH surge because the lines were SO dark. But no side effects.... I thought since I took a break from it after the m/c, that I'd get the same side effects as last time. But I guess not. Unless they're all going to actually hit me right when I start O'ing, hehehe! Which is fine with me.... savvy, i think you mentioned, in a way its almost a good thing to see the side effects, because I feel like the med is really doing its job. I felt like that the month I got prego. So if the side effects hit me again this time too, sometime today or tomorrow, I won't mind so much. ;)


----------



## brighteyez73

ERosePW said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Yay, your chart is in your signature now, wuhu! I love chart stalking, hehe!! Although was it already there before? Maybe i just missed it.... but I didnt recall seeing it, and I'm always curious about other people's charts. :)
> 
> Sorry for the BFN. Still Fxd for you that AF does NOT show up!Click to expand...
> 
> ERose it has been there for maybe a week so you haven't missed much LOL!!! Stalk away and please feel free to advise on it as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I think your chart is looking great! You definitely have a clear pattern in the rise after O. And now your temp is going up again. So its looking good so far, wuhu!! When are you testing??Click to expand...

ERose - I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. So I am going to wait until after AF is due which is Wednesday or Thursday, I'm thinking Friday Valentine'd Day!!! Scared to test again, BFN always make me sad!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Sabster, I think charting is a great idea. I am really loving having my chart, it is so helpful!

Erin, so glad you got a positive opk. Maybe you won't have so many side effects because you have had clomid before. I am still spotting a bit and hubby really wants to go out with some coworkers so we are holding off until tomorrow to start SMEP, that way we can BD on Valentine's Day too. Not feeling so good today either, I wanted to start vitamin b6 and robitussin but I feel sick to my stomach so I am skipping the new meds right now. 

FBG, sorry AF got you! :(

Brighteyez, Fx'd for a valentine's surprise!


----------



## kazine

Think I'm ovulating today and only one day late :)


----------



## ERosePW

kazine said:


> Think I'm ovulating today and only one day late :)

Yay!! Get your BD on!!! Hehe. :winkwink: I think I'm O'ing today also. I got my pos opk yesterday after work, and earlier today I felt the slightly crampy feeling I'll notice sometimes during O. So we'll be in the TWW together. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Sabster, I think charting is a great idea. I am really loving having my chart, it is so helpful!
> 
> Erin, so glad you got a positive opk. Maybe you won't have so many side effects because you have had clomid before. I am still spotting a bit and hubby really wants to go out with some coworkers so we are holding off until tomorrow to start SMEP, that way we can BD on Valentine's Day too. Not feeling so good today either, I wanted to start vitamin b6 and robitussin but I feel sick to my stomach so I am skipping the new meds right now.
> 
> FBG, sorry AF got you! :(
> 
> Brighteyez, Fx'd for a valentine's surprise!

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, Hun. :( You're probably right, it's probably best to wait to try the new meds if you're feeling sick to your stomach. I hope you feel better soon. 

I have to say, this time I didn't get the stretchy cm after the robitussin. It def got rid of the hostile stuff, and I believe that makes a huge difference for the sperm. But last time I drank it, after it got rid of the hostile stuff, I then had one day of decent, clear, and slightly stretchy cm (not awesome EW, but it was def more fertile). It arrived on the day of O, or maybe the day before. But this time around, I really have hardly any cm at all... Maybe a little watery, but not very much of it, and def no stretch. So while I'm very happy that I drank it and got rid of the thick sticky stuff, I was disappointed not to get that one day of stretch. So we used the Preseed w/ the applicator tonight (we BD when I got home from work). TMI, but I pushed the applicator as far as I felt comfortable pushing it, because I'm hoping that pushed some into my cervix. I kinda wish I'd tried the fertilecm that FBG used since she said she got good results from it.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, btw, I spoke to soon about having no side effects from the clomid. A couple hours after I posted that, I noticed I felt a little anxious for no reason, a teeny bit nauseated, and then I felt a headache creeping up. That's also about the time I felt slightly crampy, so I went back and looked at my notes in my chart from the last time I had this dose of clomid... It was def similar stuff, and it was the same day, right around O. I think the main side effects I get are several days after I take the last pill and are directly associated with O. But like you said, savvy, I think I can look at it as a positive thing...it must mean I'm having a helluva O. Hehe! Or at least that's what I'm telling myself. I can say, though, it wasn't as bad as the last time. Probably because my body already experienced it once, who knows. :wacko:


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, Hun. :( You're probably right, it's probably best to wait to try the new meds if you're feeling sick to your stomach. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I have to say, this time I didn't get the stretchy cm after the robitussin. It def got rid of the hostile stuff, and I believe that makes a huge difference for the sperm. But last time I drank it, after it got rid of the hostile stuff, I then had one day of decent, clear, and slightly stretchy cm (not awesome EW, but it was def more fertile). It arrived on the day of O, or maybe the day before. But this time around, I really have hardly any cm at all... Maybe a little watery, but not very much of it, and def no stretch. So while I'm very happy that I drank it and got rid of the thick sticky stuff, I was disappointed not to get that one day of stretch. So we used the Preseed w/ the applicator tonight (we BD when I got home from work). TMI, but I pushed the applicator as far as I felt comfortable pushing it, because I'm hoping that pushed some into my cervix. I kinda wish I'd tried the fertilecm that FBG used since she said she got good results from it.

I also read your other post that you did get a few side effects, while it stinks that you don't feel so great - it is awesome that you know it is a good strong O and you timed BDing extremely well!! :thumbup:

Bummer about the robitussin, but at least it cleared up the hostile cm! 

I ordered more preseed and I think I will try a tiny bit more and like you said, push it in as far as I can safely. DH wasn't thrilled with it, said it was a little too slippery, but since I have never noticed any cm, I think I am better off with something! My stomach is better, I got a killer headache though. I am hoping it was because I didn't eat too much today. Feeling okay now, just tired.


----------



## Chameleon

ERosePW said:


> Welcome Chameleon, I'm sorry for your loss also. Hugs to you sweetie. But happy to have you join our thread. How interesting that the fertility clinic got a bad SA from your DH, but then on his second one, it comes out stellar!! Now thats amazing! Was he doing anything, like supplements or anything? It would make me wonder if that first Dr was over exaggerating just to get you guys to spend the money on IVF. :dohh:.

I hate to think that...the nurse we saw was actually pretty nice. I hope it was just an honest mistake. But it was literally a 20x difference; first time was 700k/mL which is SEVERELY low; then this last time was 135 million/mL and the doctor literally told him his count was good enough to be a donor. If I hadn't gotten pregnant when I did I was planning on starting IVF in January.

Right now I'm just SO impatient!!! I just finished my first period after the miscarriage and am kind of angry that I have to wait another week to ovulate, and then another 2-3 weeks before I find out if it worked. 

It doesn't help that my job is a lab biologist; I am so used to making biology sit down and behave at work that having to be subject to my own biology is just driving me crazy. I feel like I should at least have one shot per week; that's what it's like in the lab after all!:D


----------



## adav18

ERosePW still no AF, just waiting and waiting. Will test Friday, if AF hasn't showed!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well this morning!!! Did anyone get the snow is getting snow today and tomorrow? I am a little said today because temp dropped this morning so I am out for this month AF will be here tomorrow. I very emotional today :cry:.


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning!!! Did anyone get the snow is getting snow today and tomorrow? I am a little said today because temp dropped this morning so I am out for this month AF will be here tomorrow. I very emotional today :cry:.

:hugs: I am sorry your temp dropped, still holding out hope that AF stays away and your temp goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Sabster

I started having really strechy EWCM, so considering that I have no idea what's happening with my body, I took advantage ofthe situaion ( aka my Dh) and will continue to do so for the next few days. :) !!


----------



## Radiance

I am officially a few days late! I know better than being hopeful because in the last 4 years (25 months or so if you take out the pregnancies) I have only had one period, last month and a time or two of spotting for a day. Wishful thinking can be so awful sometimes!! However that takes a month off of my wanted wait time, 3 months down! 
*I did take two test about two weeks ago and they were very clearly negatives*

I hope everyone is doing okay!!


----------



## kazine

Radiance said:


> I am officially a few days late! I know better than being hopeful because in the last 4 years (25 months or so if you take out the pregnancies) I have only had one period, last month and a time or two of spotting for a day. Wishful thinking can be so awful sometimes!! However that takes a month off of my wanted wait time, 3 months down!
> *I did take two test about two weeks ago and they were very clearly negatives*
> 
> I hope everyone is doing okay!!

Exciting and have my fingers crossed that it's your BFP!


----------



## savvysaver

Sabster said:


> I started having really strechy EWCM, so considering that I have no idea what's happening with my body, I took advantage ofthe situaion ( aka my Dh) and will continue to do so for the next few days. :) !!

Awesome! Do you ever use opks?


----------



## savvysaver

Radiance said:


> I am officially a few days late! I know better than being hopeful because in the last 4 years (25 months or so if you take out the pregnancies) I have only had one period, last month and a time or two of spotting for a day. Wishful thinking can be so awful sometimes!! However that takes a month off of my wanted wait time, 3 months down!
> *I did take two test about two weeks ago and they were very clearly negatives*
> 
> I hope everyone is doing okay!!

That is great that you are a few days late! Hopefully next time you test you will get your BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

My oPKs were off by 2 days this month! And I got my BFP @6dpo based on opk. I had an ovulation spot 2 days prior to my +opk.

This is my 3rd cycle getting pregnant in a row. I hope this time is different.

Radiance: Don't keep us waiting! Lets see your beautiful lines. :test:


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> My oPKs were off by 2 days this month! And I got my BFP @6dpo based on opk. I had an ovulation spot 2 days prior to my +opk.
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle getting pregnant in a row. I hope this time is different.
> 
> Radiance: Don't keep us waiting! Lets see your beautiful lines. :test:

Congrats!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Gm ladies, I am snowed in today with the fam! Af hasnt showed yet but still getting bfn :-(. So if she doesn't show today I will test frer tomorrow morning. How is everyone?


----------



## savvysaver

Hi brighteyez, I hope you are enjoying your day with your family! Also hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!!

Not much new here...just waiting for a + opk. Started SMEP last night and hope I O earlier this cycle!


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Hi brighteyez, I hope you are enjoying your day with your family! Also hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!!
> 
> Not much new here...just waiting for a + opk. Started SMEP last night and hope I O earlier this cycle!

Savvy I told dh about the SMEP and he says hes on board. i dont know how well it will go but we will try it. Just waiting for af to leave for a long long time. ;)


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Hi brighteyez, I hope you are enjoying your day with your family! Also hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!!
> 
> Not much new here...just waiting for a + opk. Started SMEP last night and hope I O earlier this cycle!

oops, i just asked you this question in the other thread, hehe! Guess I should've read this one first! Well, i hope you'll get a pos soon! I know you'd prefer to O earlier so that your LP will be longer than last cycle, so FXd!!


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Hi brighteyez, I hope you are enjoying your day with your family! Also hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!!
> 
> Not much new here...just waiting for a + opk. Started SMEP last night and hope I O earlier this cycle!
> 
> Savvy I told dh about the SMEP and he says hes on board. i dont know how well it will go but we will try it. Just waiting for af to leave for a long long time. ;)Click to expand...

I think you have a really great chance this cycle!! I'm super excited. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Leinzlove said:


> My oPKs were off by 2 days this month! And I got my BFP @6dpo based on opk. I had an ovulation spot 2 days prior to my +opk.
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle getting pregnant in a row. I hope this time is different.
> 
> Radiance: Don't keep us waiting! Lets see your beautiful lines. :test:

Congrats, congrats!!!!! :happydance: I bet this one will be a sticky bean! I bet it will be, since you got your BFP so early!


----------



## ERosePW

Radiance said:



> I am officially a few days late! I know better than being hopeful because in the last 4 years (25 months or so if you take out the pregnancies) I have only had one period, last month and a time or two of spotting for a day. Wishful thinking can be so awful sometimes!! However that takes a month off of my wanted wait time, 3 months down!
> *I did take two test about two weeks ago and they were very clearly negatives*
> 
> I hope everyone is doing okay!!

So when will you be testing Radiance? The suspense will be killing us in the meantime! heheh!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Savvy I told dh about the SMEP and he says hes on board. i dont know how well it will go but we will try it. Just waiting for af to leave for a long long time. ;)

I love SMEP, I know what to expect and so does hubby. Gives him a chance to rest up and get the best swimmers ready! Super excited for this month and can't wait to get a bfp! :) 

Good luck with SMEP!


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> oops, i just asked you this question in the other thread, hehe! Guess I should've read this one first! Well, i hope you'll get a pos soon! I know you'd prefer to O earlier so that your LP will be longer than last cycle, so FXd!!

That is the only problem about taking in two threads! I would love to O early, it would make me feel better. I was going to contact my doctor but I think I will wait to see what happens this month. Hoping for good results this month!

I see you O'd and your temp had a good spike up. CH's soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lines faint probably another loss. :(


----------



## Red_Vixen

Hey ladies. It's nice to see I'm not alone in this. I'm sorry for all your losses. 

On 15th Jan '14 I found out I was pregnant. On 22nd. I started to miscarry. I was 5.5 weeks. To cut a long story short, I finished bleeding by 30th and did a test as told by midwife to check if my hormones had completely gone down. I got a BFN and I considered that over with. I decided that as I felt fine I didn't want to wait for a new cycle and just decided to try again as soon as I was able. So started baby dancing as soon as bleeding was over. 

The only trouble with that idea is that I don't have any idea what my cycle is now! All I can do is treat my 1st day of M/C as day one of cycle and go from there. 

So that's what I've been doing. I worked out when I would be ovulating based on my old very regular 28 day cycle and sure enough I had some ovulation symptoms. EW discharge etc and twingey pains. So lots of baby dancing!

A week after my supposed O, I have started to get some hopeful symptoms. Yesterday I started mildly cramping and have had a killer head ache for 24hrs. Lower back ache and watery discharge which is turning creamy. (Sorry for TMI). This morning I went for a pee and saw faint pinky discharge on tissue. I would be roughly 8dpo. This 2 week wait is killing me!


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> Lines faint probably another loss. :(

:hugs: So sorry


----------



## savvysaver

Red_Vixen said:


> Hey ladies. It's nice to see I'm not alone in this. I'm sorry for all your losses.
> 
> On 15th Jan '14 I found out I was pregnant. On 22nd. I started to miscarry. I was 5.5 weeks. To cut a long story short, I finished bleeding by 30th and did a test as told by midwife to check if my hormones had completely gone down. I got a BFN and I considered that over with. I decided that as I felt fine I didn't want to wait for a new cycle and just decided to try again as soon as I was able. So started baby dancing as soon as bleeding was over.
> 
> The only trouble with that idea is that I don't have any idea what my cycle is now! All I can do is treat my 1st day of M/C as day one of cycle and go from there.
> 
> So that's what I've been doing. I worked out when I would be ovulating based on my old very regular 28 day cycle and sure enough I had some ovulation symptoms. EW discharge etc and twingey pains. So lots of baby dancing!
> 
> A week after my supposed O, I have started to get some hopeful symptoms. Yesterday I started mildly cramping and have had a killer head ache for 24hrs. Lower back ache and watery discharge which is turning creamy. (Sorry for TMI). This morning I went for a pee and saw faint pinky discharge on tissue. I would be roughly 8dpo. This 2 week wait is killing me!

I am sorry for your loss but things are looking good this month! Keep us posted, fx'd for a bfp!


----------



## adav18

Tested this morning (CD32) and BFN :( Losing hope this cycle as I'm normally a 28 day cycle girl. Hoping I just ovulated late and will still get my BFP soon. Happy Valentine's Day all :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies
hooe everyone is well! Snowed in again today. My job closed again becauee it snowed again last night until 5am. Woke up this morn and temp went up gain. So was dip a implantation dio. I am scared to test, afraid of bfn. Should I wait until Sunday?


----------



## ERosePW

Leinzlove said:


> Lines faint probably another loss. :(

Remind me, how many dpo when you tested?


----------



## Sabster

Well either way you will find out. Ifyou ahve the cheapie tests, then test away, if your tests cost too much then wait till sunday :)

GOOD luck! we have lots of snow too in Montreal today!! it took me 1 hour to get to work.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies
> hooe everyone is well! Snowed in again today. My job closed again becauee it snowed again last night until 5am. Woke up this morn and temp went up gain. So was dip a implantation dio. I am scared to test, afraid of bfn. Should I wait until Sunday?

Wow, your temp is trying to climb back up! It very well could've just been burrowing in maybe...? I would test today! That way, if you have a bfp, you can see your Dr for blood tests and see if they want to give you Prog or anything. I think it's a good idea to find out now. :flower:


----------



## Sabster

BTW, I dont know if I have any symptoms, but I have killer heartburn, and crazy crazy dreams every night for the past 5 days.... I swear, I dont need to watch movies with dreams like this.


----------



## Red_Vixen

All I can say is good luck ladies. Praying for you all. Waiting to see if AF comes is stressful at the best of times when TTC but when our cycles are screwed and we have nothing to go on it's even harder! Wish I knew what was going on. 
All this rain the UK are having is not helping my mood! Sick of depressing weather. 
Slowest 2 weeks of our lives!


----------



## mommytokanda

Hey ladies! My DH has been out of town on business so I've been busy with the kids on my own and havent checked in here for a while. 
Erin: any new symptoms yet? Your finally in the two with me! 
My normal cycle before the mc was 28days which would make me due today although I took a frep test yesterday and bfn. So i probably just O later than I thought. Hoping for a bfp in a few days if af doesnt decide to set yp camp for a while!
saavy: how are you doing? Whats your status again as far as CD or DPO? Anything new?


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Hey ladies! My DH has been out of town on business so I've been busy with the kids on my own and havent checked in here for a while.
> Erin: any new symptoms yet? Your finally in the two with me!
> My normal cycle before the mc was 28days which would make me due today although I took a frep test yesterday and bfn. So i probably just O later than I thought. Hoping for a bfp in a few days if af doesnt decide to set yp camp for a while!
> saavy: how are you doing? Whats your status again as far as CD or DPO? Anything new?

Hi mommytokanda! Glad you checked in here. Fx'd for a bfp next time you test...it might still be too early like you said!

I am on CD9...not so patiently waiting to O. I am super hopeful that I O earlier than last month (CD17) so it gives my bean more time to implant. Started opks and SMEP on Wednesday. 

Happy Valentine's Day! :)


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies
> hooe everyone is well! Snowed in again today. My job closed again becauee it snowed again last night until 5am. Woke up this morn and temp went up gain. So was dip a implantation dio. I am scared to test, afraid of bfn. Should I wait until Sunday?

Enjoy your Valentine's Day off! Hopefully that was an implantation dip and if it was then it might take a few days to get a bfp. Either way I would probably be peeing on a stick right now just because I am not as patient as other girls here! Do what you feel is right though. Fx'd and some Valentine's baby dust sent your way!


----------



## ERosePW

mommytokanda said:


> Hey ladies! My DH has been out of town on business so I've been busy with the kids on my own and havent checked in here for a while.
> Erin: any new symptoms yet? Your finally in the two with me!
> My normal cycle before the mc was 28days which would make me due today although I took a frep test yesterday and bfn. So i probably just O later than I thought. Hoping for a bfp in a few days if af doesnt decide to set yp camp for a while!
> saavy: how are you doing? Whats your status again as far as CD or DPO? Anything new?

FXd for a BFP for you in a few days!! 

I do not feel any symptoms, but then again, I usually don't anyway! Even when i got prego, the only clue I had that I was prego, was because I normally will get some brown spotting several days before AF. That spotting never came, so I knew something was different, and sure enough, I got that faint line. So naturally, I will probably be looking out for that this cycle too, hehe! The brown spotting sometimes comes around 12dpo, but it has come earlier than that before too. I looked at my charts (minus the chart after my m/c since that was a weird one), and the latest it has EVER come, is 13dpo. So if I dont have any brown spotting by 13dpo, I will be getting excited. BUT, I am also taking Prog pills, just in case that's what caused the m/c. Dr doesnt think I'm low, but he said it would certainly not hurt. I just dont know if it will change anything in my cycle. I might stop taking the Prog around 9dpo. I would think it will have sufficiently thickened my uterine lining by then, and I can stop taking it just for a few days so that I can watch my normal body signs. We'll see!


----------



## savvysaver

Just a vent...anyone else hate when their opk *almost* looks positive...it was just a tad lighter than the control line and I think it only did it to confuse me and make me hopeful on cd9!! Going to test again in 3 hours just in case.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Just a vent...anyone else hate when their opk *almost* looks positive...it was just a tad lighter than the control line and I think it only did it to confuse me and make me hopeful on cd9!! Going to test again in 3 hours just in case.

Oh how frustrating! I agree test again!


----------



## mommytokanda

Saavy: i Will keep you in my thoughts that everything goes good for you this month! Hopefully the magic of Valentine's day will spread a little love dust on our little eggs! 
I'm probly thinking it may be a little too early to test if i did ovulate later than i thought. That or I'm out for the month and am just awaiting af. I'm fine with either. Things happen when they're suppose to but hopefully it's sooner rather than late for all of us!


----------



## Leinzlove

This is my 4th pregnancy in 5 months. (My 3rd month in a row falling pregnant). I have a Dr. appt. Wednesday to discuss all this. My roller coaster! 

This is a weird cycle. My Opks say I'm 9dpo. I did have an ovulation spot 2 days before +OPK. So, I'm probably more like 11dpo today. (Valentines Day)

I know there's hope. It just doesn't go my way. I'm hoping now that, bean is just taking a bit of time to snuggle in.

BFP #4 (October 11, 2013) EDD: June 22, 2014 : Lamb, We MC at 4w5d (October 18, 2013). HPT lines went faint, no positive digi, bleeding.

BFP #5 (December 8, 2013) EDD: August 18, 2014 : Giraffe, We MC at 5w4d (December 20, 2013). HPT lines faint but getting darker, positive digi, bleeding.)

BFP #6 (January 16, 2014) : EDD: September 26, 2014 : We MC at 4w1d (January 18, 2013) HPT BFP when bleeding started. 

BFP #7 (February 11, 2014) : EDD: October 23, 2014 : 

TTC #3
Cycle 1: BFN
Cycle 2: BFN
Cycle 3: 8 day LP
Cycle 4: MC 4w5d
Cycle 5: 8 day LP
Cycle 6: MC 5w4d
Cycle 7: MC 4w1d
Cycle 8: Now. (Currently 4w1d)


----------



## kazine

My fella asked me to marry him yesterday!!! :D :D :D

So excited!


----------



## ERosePW

kazine, Huge congrats, hunny!!! I bet you're thrilled! Getting engaged is really exciting. :) :)


----------



## ferens06

Congrats Kazine, that's awesome :D


----------



## kazine

Thanks both of you :) Hope I get pregnant this cycle, it would be amazing.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Kazine!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Kazine!


----------



## NicoleRenae84

Hello ladies! I am new to this forum, still trying to figure out the lingo and everything. I had a MC in Oct2013 and have been TTC again since then. I feel like I'm slightly losing hope, I know it hasn't been that long that my husband and I have been trying though. We started TTC last summer. My cousin recommended this website to me, and I'm excited to chat with other women about this journey! I am a bit confused though. What is all this talk about Robitussin? I am completely open to helpful hints and suggestions! Thank you and thank you for sharing your stories! :)


----------



## savvysaver

NicoleRenae84 said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to this forum, still trying to figure out the lingo and everything. I had a MC in Oct2013 and have been TTC again since then. I feel like I'm slightly losing hope, I know it hasn't been that long that my husband and I have been trying though. We started TTC last summer. My cousin recommended this website to me, and I'm excited to chat with other women about this journey! I am a bit confused though. What is all this talk about Robitussin? I am completely open to helpful hints and suggestions! Thank you and thank you for sharing your stories! :)

Welcome! So sorry for your loss. 

Some girls here use Robitussin to help thin their cm (cervical mucus), the sperm can't swim through the sticky (hostile) cm, the Robitussin makes it more watery. It has to be the Robitussin with the active ingredient Guaifenesin though. Some girls take mucinex too, but I think it is more expensive then Robitussin. I do not use it (stomach sensitivity) so I am sure someone else might be better at explaining it to you. 

If you have any other questions, don't be afraid to ask! We are all here to support and encourage each other!

Where are you in your current cycle? I am on CD10...waiting to O (ovulate). I use opks and I also temp (my chart is in my signature). I had my m/c at 6weeks back in December. I am determined to get my sticky bfp this cycle!


----------



## NicoleRenae84

I am CD2, I had thought (hoped) maybe I was pregnant because my period was 4 days late (which is very unusual for me). But then I had very light spotting for two days, and then my period started on Thursday evening. :( This journey is so exciting and disappointing at the same time! I feel like I'm on a roller coaster of emotions, and my husband does not understand or seem to be very helpful. So I am so grateful I was led to this forum!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Nicole! So sorry for your loss. :( Everyone hear fully understands. And we're all ready to get that bfp again ASAP!

Savvy explained right.... The robitussin or mucinex (only for chest congestion w/ active ingredient guaifenesin) is supposed to help with more fertile cm. The same way that it loosens up mucus in the chest, it's supposed to help with mucus in the cervix too. I use clomid, which gives me thick sticky cm, so I drink the rob. to get rid of that. It never gave me really good EWCM, but I did have one day of nice clear cm with a little bit of stretch. It was a big improvement, and I got my bfp that cycle. But the increased dose of clomid was probably mostly responsible for that. :winkwink: I've heard of girls who don't use clomid having really good results getting the really good EWCM from rob. 

As for me, I m/c in Dec like savvy.... It was only a few weeks after her, I think. I had one unmedicated cycle after that because my Dr didn't want me taking the clomid until I had a real AF. We tried naturally that cycle, and I did O (confirmed with OPKs and temping), but did not get prego. So this cycle, after AF came, my Dr let me start clomid again, so I'm pretty excited about this cycle.... 50mg of clomid got me prego the first round, and since I took the same dose this cycle, I can't help but think it may just get me prego again. I had a super strong ovulation... Felt it strong, on both sides in fact! So I can't help but get my hopes up for this cycle. But we shall see!

Keep us posted on your progress!! Glad you joined us!


----------



## supersherwolf

Hi ladies... It's really hard coming here, had a chemical pregnancy the day before yesterday. One of the worst experiences of my life, I was absolutely heartbroken and devastated. However, I've moved on and me and DH are ready to start trying again immediately.


----------



## ERosePW

supersherwolf said:


> Hi ladies... It's really hard coming here, had a chemical pregnancy the day before yesterday. One of the worst experiences of my life, I was absolutely heartbroken and devastated. However, I've moved on and me and DH are ready to start trying again immediately.

Welcome to the thread, Hun. I am so sorry for your loss. It is indeed one of the hardest things to go through. Like you though, I think most of us here were ready to start trying again immediately. I was TTC for over a year when I finally got my BFP, so losing it was devastating. And I think after having gotten pregnant, it made me want to be pregnant again even more than I did before. So we understand how you're feeling. It was painful for me to think about coming to the Loss forums at first as well. I could hardly believe that I was even in a position to have to, and I bet the rest of the ladies on this forum felt much the same. But after a few days, it made sense to have a place to go to talk about it without bringing other ladies down who haven't been through it. I've found it SO very helpful, and I think you'll love the support you get here. GL this cycle sweetie, please do keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses. I just had my 4th chemical pregnancy in 5 months. (3 in a row.) Dr. Appt. Wednesday! SUCKS! :(


----------



## savvysaver

supersherwolf said:


> Hi ladies... It's really hard coming here, had a chemical pregnancy the day before yesterday. One of the worst experiences of my life, I was absolutely heartbroken and devastated. However, I've moved on and me and DH are ready to start trying again immediately.

I am so sorry for your loss. I never thought I would ever experience a m/c...I was devastated, we were on vacation with friends and I had to keep it together (no one knows we are ttc)...I somehow survived the week vacation, clots, cramps and all and totally lost it when we got back home. Now that I know we can get prego I am determined to get a sticky bfp asap. I love this thread, all the ladies are supportive and can understand how we are feeling.


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry for your losses. I just had my 4th chemical pregnancy in 5 months. (3 in a row.) Dr. Appt. Wednesday! SUCKS! :(

I am so sorry hun. Glad you have a doc appointment though...hoping they can run some tests to find out why this keeps happening to you. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## supersherwolf

ERosePW said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... It's really hard coming here, had a chemical pregnancy the day before yesterday. One of the worst experiences of my life, I was absolutely heartbroken and devastated. However, I've moved on and me and DH are ready to start trying again immediately.
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Hun. I am so sorry for your loss. It is indeed one of the hardest things to go through. Like you though, I think most of us here were ready to start trying again immediately. I was TTC for over a year when I finally got my BFP, so losing it was devastating. And I think after having gotten pregnant, it made me want to be pregnant again even more than I did before. So we understand how you're feeling. It was painful for me to think about coming to the Loss forums at first as well. I could hardly believe that I was even in a position to have to, and I bet the rest of the ladies on this forum felt much the same. But after a few days, it made sense to have a place to go to talk about it without bringing other ladies down who haven't been through it. I've found it SO very helpful, and I think you'll love the support you get here. GL this cycle sweetie, please do keep us posted. :flower:Click to expand...

It really is one of the hardest things to go through, but like you said I'm glad there's somewhere I can go where other people truly understand how you feel. Thank you and I'm sorry for your loss as well, can only gain knowledge from these experiences. I promised myself to never test again before AF is due. Good luck to you as well hun, and lots of baby dust. 
:hugs:


----------



## supersherwolf

savvysaver said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... It's really hard coming here, had a chemical pregnancy the day before yesterday. One of the worst experiences of my life, I was absolutely heartbroken and devastated. However, I've moved on and me and DH are ready to start trying again immediately.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I never thought I would ever experience a m/c...I was devastated, we were on vacation with friends and I had to keep it together (no one knows we are ttc)...I somehow survived the week vacation, clots, cramps and all and totally lost it when we got back home. Now that I know we can get prego I am determined to get a sticky bfp asap. I love this thread, all the ladies are supportive and can understand how we are feeling.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, aww that's really terrible. I'm sorry that you had to go through that, it hurts even more when you have to keep yourself composed. You're strong though and you seem to have got through it better than I would have. That is really the only positive that comes out of a MC, which is knowing that you are capable of getting pregnant and the determination to get pregnant again. Good luck hun, hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

supersherwolf said:


> Thanks hun, aww that's really terrible. I'm sorry that you had to go through that, it hurts even more when you have to keep yourself composed. You're strong though and you seem to have got through it better than I would have. That is really the only positive that comes out of a MC, which is knowing that you are capable of getting pregnant and the determination to get pregnant again. Good luck hun, hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

Thank you, I am still upset and think of my baby every day, I know my bean was only 6 weeks old but that doesn't mean I will ever forget my experience. You are right, I am thankful I was able to get pregnant and I am positive that it will happen again soon. I have never lost anyone close to me before, and to deal with my m/c was heartbreaking. Especially when no one knew (or will know) I was pregnant. I have a few girls here to thank for keeping me together during the tough times. As crazy as this sounds...I lost my Grandmother two weeks ago and I found peace in that she met up with and is taking care of her grandchild, my little bean, now. 
How long have you been ttc and will this be your first child? Glad you joined us and I can't wait to see you get your bfp very soon! :)


----------



## supersherwolf

savvysaver said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, aww that's really terrible. I'm sorry that you had to go through that, it hurts even more when you have to keep yourself composed. You're strong though and you seem to have got through it better than I would have. That is really the only positive that comes out of a MC, which is knowing that you are capable of getting pregnant and the determination to get pregnant again. Good luck hun, hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you, I am still upset and think of my baby every day, I know my bean was only 6 weeks old but that doesn't mean I will ever forget my experience. You are right, I am thankful I was able to get pregnant and I am positive that it will happen again soon. I have never lost anyone close to me before, and to deal with my m/c was heartbreaking. Especially when no one knew (or will know) I was pregnant. I have a few girls here to thank for keeping me together during the tough times. As crazy as this sounds...I lost my Grandmother two weeks ago and I found peace in that she met up with and is taking care of her grandchild, my little bean, now.
> How long have you been ttc and will this be your first child? Glad you joined us and I can't wait to see you get your bfp very soon! :)Click to expand...

I know trust me, my actual pregnancy only last two days and I was devastated so I can imagine the further along you are the more it hurts. I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother, I'm glad you can find peace in something;anything. For me it was really hard on me because of how happy my husband was, and after I had the miscarriage I felt like I let him down even though it isn't in my control. We've been TTC our first for 9 months. How about you? 

Thank you! You as well.


----------



## Sabster

NicoleRenae84 said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to this forum, still trying to figure out the lingo and everything. I had a MC in Oct2013 and have been TTC again since then. I feel like I'm slightly losing hope, I know it hasn't been that long that my husband and I have been trying though. We started TTC last summer. My cousin recommended this website to me, and I'm excited to chat with other women about this journey! I am a bit confused though. What is all this talk about Robitussin? I am completely open to helpful hints and suggestions! Thank you and thank you for sharing your stories! :)

Welcome Nicole!!! ive had two M/C one in June 2013 and one in Jan 2014 so I totally feel you! Sme days I lose hope and other days Im super hopeful and other days I dont even think about it. every day is a new day :)


----------



## Radiance

I got my :bfp:!
 



Attached Files:







12386_10202552364357746_3505685_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









1780795_10202552537722080_1410792965_n.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ERosePW

Wow radiance, congrats!!!! :happydance: What an awesome dark line!! That looks great!! Remind me, how many dpo are you?? Oh this news made me very happy. :flower:


----------



## Radiance

ERosePW said:


> Wow radiance, congrats!!!! :happydance: What an awesome dark line!! That looks great!! Remind me, how many dpo are you?? Oh this news made me very happy. :flower:

I'm in tears, excited and so scared!! A lot of praying!! I have no clue how to do dpo :blush: The first day of my last period was January 10th and ended the 12th or 13th? The latest day it could be is the 14th.

Thank you <3


----------



## mommytokanda

Hello again ladies! I currently am on CD31. I still have not gotten my af so I tested today and still got a bfn :( I dont think it would be too early to test do you girls??? Ive never gotten my af later than CD32. I did test using a digital frep and it was this evening about 8pm. It could have been too diluted so I will test one last time tomorrow morning and then im gonna quit and just wait for af to rear her head. Its been 31 days since my mc so I thought and according to my doctor should have gotten it on CD28-CD32. But I doubt ill get it tomorrow as I have no usual symptoms of getting it yet.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Red_Vixen

Congrats radiance! Hope your little bean sticks!


----------



## savvysaver

supersherwolf said:


> I know trust me, my actual pregnancy only last two days and I was devastated so I can imagine the further along you are the more it hurts. I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother, I'm glad you can find peace in something;anything. For me it was really hard on me because of how happy my husband was, and after I had the miscarriage I felt like I let him down even though it isn't in my control. We've been TTC our first for 9 months. How about you?
> 
> Thank you! You as well.

Thank you, good memories of my Grandmother and staying positive about getting pregnant again make things easier. We have been TTC for about 10 months, I have health issues (IBS) and had a rough summer due to an infection which required heavy duty meds. My levels (vit D, potassium) are still wonky but my new OB didn't see any reason to test either my DH or myself. He told me in 6 months I should be prego again...I am giving it 3 and then demanding tests or switching doctors! :)


----------



## mommytokanda

Radiance said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Wow radiance, congrats!!!! :happydance: What an awesome dark line!! That looks great!! Remind me, how many dpo are you?? Oh this news made me very happy. :flower:
> 
> I'm in tears, excited and so scared!! A lot of praying!! I have no clue how to do dpo :blush: The first day of my last period was January 10th and ended the 12th or 13th? The latest day it could be is the 14th.
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## savvysaver

Radiance said:


> I got my :bfp:!

best news ever!! Hoping the rest of us can join you soon with our bfps!!:happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Hello again ladies! I currently am on CD31. I still have not gotten my af so I tested today and still got a bfn :( I dont think it would be too early to test do you girls??? Ive never gotten my af later than CD32. I did test using a digital frep and it was this evening about 8pm. It could have been too diluted so I will test one last time tomorrow morning and then im gonna quit and just wait for af to rear her head. Its been 31 days since my mc so I thought and according to my doctor should have gotten it on CD28-CD32. But I doubt ill get it tomorrow as I have no usual symptoms of getting it yet.
> Any thoughts??

Definitely test with fmu, it is the most concentrated. Also I didn't get my bfp in December until I was around 10 days late for AF...so don't lose hope!! It isn't over until AF shows up.

Keep us posted, fx'd!!


----------



## Sabster

mommytokanda said:


> Hello again ladies! I currently am on CD31. I still have not gotten my af so I tested today and still got a bfn :( I dont think it would be too early to test do you girls??? Ive never gotten my af later than CD32. I did test using a digital frep and it was this evening about 8pm. It could have been too diluted so I will test one last time tomorrow morning and then im gonna quit and just wait for af to rear her head. Its been 31 days since my mc so I thought and according to my doctor should have gotten it on CD28-CD32. But I doubt ill get it tomorrow as I have no usual symptoms of getting it yet.
> Any thoughts??

Hey Mommaytokanda, 

After my first MC I only got my AF on CD52 and I am regularly a 33-34 CD girl. Some women go back to their regular cycles and some dont, so I wouldn't worry too much if your AF doesn't show up as expected, especially because its the first cycle after your MC. 

Gooc luck!!


----------



## Sabster

Congrats Radiance!! wooot wooot!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Erin your temps look great and definitely headed in the right direction. your temps are really high.

Savvy you're so close to ovulation are you getting excited and feel good about this month? 

afm- the last week i have been taken out of comission. i came down with what I thought was just a cold but appear to have a severely sore throat and painful right ear. got antibiotic on Wednesday and finally slept more than two hours total last night with the help from mucinex. hoping dh and i can start bding tonight or tomorrow am. we are planning on trying smep.


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Erin your temps look great and definitely headed in the right direction. your temps are really high.
> 
> Savvy you're so close to ovulation are you getting excited and feel good about this month?
> 
> afm- the last week i have been taken out of comission. i came down with what I thought was just a cold but appear to have a severely sore throat and painful right ear. got antibiotic on Wednesday and finally slept more than two hours total last night with the help from mucinex. hoping dh and i can start bding tonight or tomorrow am. we are planning on trying smep.

I am sorry you haven't been feeling well FBG! I guess at least you got your illness out of the way so you are feeling better when you O...and hopefully the mucinex can assist with your cm too! 

We started SMEP here...not sure what this week will bring. Of course, like usual, it is the worst week out of the entire month for DH and I. We are both extremely busy with work and of course I already planned a few nights to have friends over for dinner...I guess I will keep busy and keep up with SMEP and think positive thoughts!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Interesting article about robitassin and fertility cm. https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/cm.html


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Interesting article about robitassin and fertility cm. https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/cm.html

Thanks for sharing...I was shocked about the article from 1982, such a long time ago and woman were using Robitussin then! I haven't used it since my husband reminded me I had terrible stomach issues from the mucinex a few years ago...but I might be temped to try it next cycle. One thing I learned...I need to drink more water. I get dehydrated waiting around to test twice a day with opks...maybe I need to say who cares about the opks and just try to drink a lot of water!


----------



## supersherwolf

savvysaver said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> I know trust me, my actual pregnancy only last two days and I was devastated so I can imagine the further along you are the more it hurts. I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother, I'm glad you can find peace in something;anything. For me it was really hard on me because of how happy my husband was, and after I had the miscarriage I felt like I let him down even though it isn't in my control. We've been TTC our first for 9 months. How about you?
> 
> Thank you! You as well.
> 
> Thank you, good memories of my Grandmother and staying positive about getting pregnant again make things easier. We have been TTC for about 10 months, I have health issues (IBS) and had a rough summer due to an infection which required heavy duty meds. My levels (vit D, potassium) are still wonky but my new OB didn't see any reason to test either my DH or myself. He told me in 6 months I should be prego again...I am giving it 3 and then demanding tests or switching doctors! :)Click to expand...

Aw sorry to hear about all that but Atleast you have a certain time frame in which you should get pregnant, it's good news to hear. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## savvysaver

supersherwolf said:


> Aw sorry to hear about all that but Atleast you have a certain time frame in which you should get pregnant, it's good news to hear. I hope you get it soon.

Thanks, I hope you get a sticky bfp soon too! :)


----------



## kazine

Testing on Friday... Looking at my chart I HOPE I could have implanted yesterday as I had a temp rise. Blehhh just have to wait 'til I test I suppose!


----------



## savvysaver

Hey chart experts...can someone take a peek at my chart real quick and just confirm to me that I haven't ovulated yet...

I had a darkish opk (but not + for sure) on Friday (CD9) and from then on my opks have been getting lighter and the ones today are almost clear. I use them twice a day (6am/2:30pm) and last cycle I didn't get a + until CD17...I remember them getting lighter and thinking I O'd but then BAM I got a blazing positive...maybe that is happening again? I am on CD13 now and hoping I O soon. 

Does anyone else have their opks get lighter before a positive?
Thanks for your help! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Hey chart experts...can someone take a peek at my chart real quick and just confirm to me that I haven't ovulated yet...
> 
> I had a darkish opk (but not + for sure) on Friday (CD9) and from then on my opks have been getting lighter and the ones today are almost clear. I use them twice a day (6am/2:30pm) and last cycle I didn't get a + until CD17...I remember them getting lighter and thinking I O'd but then BAM I got a blazing positive...maybe that is happening again? I am on CD13 now and hoping I O soon.
> 
> Does anyone else have their opks get lighter before a positive?
> Thanks for your help! :)

It doesnt look like you have ovulated to me. I am not a chart expert but i would keep using your opks and temping.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Question: TMI alert. I am cd 8 today. last night dh and i bd and used a soft cup over night. Took it out this am and used the restroom. This afternoon and tonight when I used the restroom and wiped i had loads of very clear and stretchy cm. i apologize for the tmi. i am wondering is it truly ewcm or semen left over? it never leaked out only on tp none in underwear. let me know.


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks FBG, I didn't think I ovulated but just had to have someone confirm. I am not sure about the cm...after BDing sometimes I think I had loads of cm which turns out to be leftover semen, but semen isn't stretchy like ewcm.

Feeling pretty bad here today...found out BIL and SIL are expecting again and I find myself angry, not happy for them. What is wrong with me?? :(


----------



## Sabster

I just realised I bought baby aspiring and forgot to take it for the past 2 days..... Is anyone doing the aspiring??

I would love to do the Robutussin but I have asthma so anything that will create MORE mucus is a no no for my lungs.


----------



## ERosePW

savvysaver said:


> Hey chart experts...can someone take a peek at my chart real quick and just confirm to me that I haven't ovulated yet...
> 
> I had a darkish opk (but not + for sure) on Friday (CD9) and from then on my opks have been getting lighter and the ones today are almost clear. I use them twice a day (6am/2:30pm) and last cycle I didn't get a + until CD17...I remember them getting lighter and thinking I O'd but then BAM I got a blazing positive...maybe that is happening again? I am on CD13 now and hoping I O soon.
> 
> Does anyone else have their opks get lighter before a positive?
> Thanks for your help! :)

I think that's probably exactly what's happening. I bet you'll just get a pos in a few days. Yes, last cycle and this cycle both, my OPKs went from being SUPER light, and then the next day, it was blazing dark! I think the same thing will happen for you again this cycle too. :)


----------



## kazine

Got a BFN today but only at 8DPO so still time.


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> Question: TMI alert. I am cd 8 today. last night dh and i bd and used a soft cup over night. Took it out this am and used the restroom. This afternoon and tonight when I used the restroom and wiped i had loads of very clear and stretchy cm. i apologize for the tmi. i am wondering is it truly ewcm or semen left over? it never leaked out only on tp none in underwear. let me know.

It could very well have been some awesome EWCM! I do have to say though, I guess every man is different, because my DH's semen is a similar consistency to EWCM as long as he's drinking plenty of water. It's more runny and it's cloudy (not clear), but its nice and stretchy. With the clomid, I do not get EWCM at all, so when I go to let the semen out, I know anything i see like that is definitely his semen. But again, thats mostly if he's drinking a lot of water. So anyway, if yours was clear and stretchy, i bet you had some awesome EWCM!


----------



## ERosePW

Sabster said:


> I just realised I bought baby aspiring and forgot to take it for the past 2 days..... Is anyone doing the aspiring??
> 
> I would love to do the Robutussin but I have asthma so anything that will create MORE mucus is a no no for my lungs.

Sabster, I dont think the Robitussin would cause chest mucus... it's mostly meant to loosen up mucus that is already there. Like, if you're sick and can't get it to come up with your coughs, then the Rob. loosens it up so that you're able to cough it up and get it out of your chest. BUT that said, if you have asthma, it probably would be a good idea to stay away from anything like that. I would hate for you to try it and end up having breathing problems! Have you tried Preseed? Oh, and no, I don't do that aspirin thing, but I've heard of others who do. Baby aspirin, right?


----------



## ERosePW

FutureBabyG said:


> Erin your temps look great and definitely headed in the right direction. your temps are really high.
> 
> afm- the last week i have been taken out of comission. i came down with what I thought was just a cold but appear to have a severely sore throat and painful right ear. got antibiotic on Wednesday and finally slept more than two hours total last night with the help from mucinex. hoping dh and i can start bding tonight or tomorrow am. we are planning on trying smep.

Thanks FBG! Yep, my temps were high...but then they took a bit of a drop. It's ok though. They're still above the CL, and that's all that matters. Are you feeling better, hun?


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> I think that's probably exactly what's happening. I bet you'll just get a pos in a few days. Yes, last cycle and this cycle both, my OPKs went from being SUPER light, and then the next day, it was blazing dark! I think the same thing will happen for you again this cycle too. :)

I think you are right...I am just too impatient here. I guess I was just hoping I would O earlier. I really don't care when I O, I just want a longer LP so my bean can really burrow in and be safe for 9 months! 

Your temps are looking good, maybe a little implantation dip yesterday? Don't worry about the neg test, it is just too soon. :flower:


----------



## Sabster

Yes, no Robutussin for me. For now at least.

I have tried preseed. i have some at home and we use it to BD. I guess it's helped? not sure. Its hard to pinpoint what's helping what's not helping. 

As for the baby aspirin it`s supposed to be really good for you, I dunno Im trying it and we'll see what happens, although Im pretty sure AF is right around the corner.


----------



## kazine

Just FYI, I have asthma and I have taken expectorants plenty of times with no problems :)


----------



## brighteyez73

ood morning everyone, 

How is everyone doing? I had to take a minute off for a couple of days. I got really depressed :cry: and started having horrible dreams. But my DH has worked with me and I am getting it together.


----------



## kazine

9DPO BFP!


----------



## Sabster

kazine said:


> Just FYI, I have asthma and I have taken expectorants plenty of times with no problems :)

I guess everyone is different. Im pretty medicated for the asthma, and expectorants are not really good for me. 

more imporantly CONGRATS! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Kazine!!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Kazine!

Brighteyez, I have been feeling really down too lately. After suddenly loosing my Grandmother and then hearing my SIL is expecting #2, I am ready for February to be over so I can move on. Hope you are doing better! 

Still waiting around here for O...glad it is almost the weekend!


----------



## ferens06

Sorry to hear that Brighteyez and Savvy :( hope you both feel better soon :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats Kazine :D xx


----------



## savvysaver

ferens06 said:


> Sorry to hear that Brighteyez and Savvy :( hope you both feel better soon :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Kazine :D xx

Thanks, how are you feeling ferens?


----------



## dojenstein

Hi there. I'm new but I guess I'll just jump right in. 

I found out I was pregnant in December. My boyfriend and I weren't trying, but we weren't not not trying either. It had taken about a year, but we weren't living together then (we are now) so our "alone time" was sporadic. 

Well I MC'd at 5 weeks. I'm 40 so I was excited to learn I could conceive but it made me realize how badly I want this so now me and the BF are TTC. I bought OPK's but I don't do any other charting or anything. 

Today I'm 12dpo and going nuts. I've taken a test everyday since being 9dpo and nothing. I've become obsessed. AF isn't due until the 24th so I guess all hope is not lost yet but I just don't think it's going to happen this time. And I don't know how to keep going through this process of using OPK's, waiting the two weeks (being obsessed), then not getting the result I want. 

Sorry for blabbing. I just have no one I can talk to about this and I desperately need to share what I'm going through with people who can understand.


----------



## Leinzlove

dojen: I'm sorry for your loss... I hope you are about to see BFP!!! Sticky!


----------



## savvysaver

dojenstein said:


> Hi there. I'm new but I guess I'll just jump right in.
> 
> I found out I was pregnant in December. My boyfriend and I weren't trying, but we weren't not not trying either. It had taken about a year, but we weren't living together then (we are now) so our "alone time" was sporadic.
> 
> Well I MC'd at 5 weeks. I'm 40 so I was excited to learn I could conceive but it made me realize how badly I want this so now me and the BF are TTC. I bought OPK's but I don't do any other charting or anything.
> 
> Today I'm 12dpo and going nuts. I've taken a test everyday since being 9dpo and nothing. I've become obsessed. AF isn't due until the 24th so I guess all hope is not lost yet but I just don't think it's going to happen this time. And I don't know how to keep going through this process of using OPK's, waiting the two weeks (being obsessed), then not getting the result I want.
> 
> Sorry for blabbing. I just have no one I can talk to about this and I desperately need to share what I'm going through with people who can understand.

Welcome, I am sorry for your loss. 

12dpo is still really early as most girls don't get a bfp until after they miss AF...but my Fx'd that next time you test you will get a bfp! 

I had my m/c back in December also, this is my second cycle after the m/c and I am temping and using opks. Last cycle I O'd late (CD17) and only had a 9 day LP which has me a bit worried. Right now I am on CD15 and my opks are still faint and my temps are still low, I really don't care when I O...I care more about my LP extending so my bean can snuggle in good.

Keep us posted on your hpt! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Savvy- I had an 8 day LP after my early loss in October and then fell pregnant the next 3 cycles! So the short LP shouldn't worry you!


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> Savvy- I had an 8 day LP after my early loss in October and then fell pregnant the next 3 cycles! So the short LP shouldn't worry you!

Thanks for the positive vibes! I am just worried that a short LP may not give my egg a chance to fully implant. Do you have shorter cycles? Mine are usually 24-26 days and I am on CD15 right now with no O in sight.


----------



## Leinzlove

28 days, but I ovulate CD18-Cd19ish and I have a 8-12 day LP. I saw the Dr. yesterday and he said my LP isn't always short. As 2 of My early losses didn't happen until 20 & 21dpo.


----------



## kazine

10DPO FRER :D


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove, thanks for the info. I am going to see what happens this cycle and work on lengthening my LP with vitamin B6.

Kazine, looking good! Congrats!


----------



## Baby.Love12

kazine said:


> 10DPO FRER :D

Congrats. Sticky dust coming your way.


----------



## mommytokanda

Well CD36 today and still no af. Ive never gone this long w/o af before unless I was pregnant. Took 3 FRER tests a few days ago and all bfn. Im pretty much assuming that the mc is the cause for my cycle getting this outta whack. Congrats to all the BFPs this month!


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Well CD36 today and still no af. Ive never gone this long w/o af before unless I was pregnant. Took 3 FRER tests a few days ago and all bfn. Im pretty much assuming that the mc is the cause for my cycle getting this outta whack. Congrats to all the BFPs this month!

I am sorry you keep getting BFN's. I am thinking my cycle is still wonky too, even though my m/c was in December. No + opk for me on CD17 (out of a 24-26 day cycle). Sorry I can't remember, is this your first cycle after your m/c? Keeping my fingers crossed that you get a sweet surprise bfp when you test! :)


----------



## cutieq

I got my BFP on Valentine's Day. One week later, the doc confirmed that I wasn't pregnant. I randomly took an OPK today and the line is faint. Is it possible that I'm ready to O again? Last month I O'd on CD15 and currently this month I'm on CD11. Hoping that I am!


----------



## mommytokanda

savvysaver said:


> mommytokanda said:
> 
> 
> Well CD36 today and still no af. Ive never gone this long w/o af before unless I was pregnant. Took 3 FRER tests a few days ago and all bfn. Im pretty much assuming that the mc is the cause for my cycle getting this outta whack. Congrats to all the BFPs this month!
> 
> I am sorry you keep getting BFN's. I am thinking my cycle is still wonky too, even though my m/c was in December. No + opk for me on CD17 (out of a 24-26 day cycle). Sorry I can't remember, is this your first cycle after your m/c? Keeping my fingers crossed that you get a sweet surprise bfp when you test! :)Click to expand...

Yes this would be my first cycle after the mc. The mc was January 18th. My doctor thought I was gonna get it around cd28 but its now cd36. I took a test today that wasnt a digital and still bfn. Im done taking tests now lol I suppose ill just wait another month or two until i have one or two full normal cycles so I know where I stand.


----------



## mommytokanda

Its so weird what our bodies can do and how varied it is between each of us after a miscarriage! We truly are Godly creatures!


----------



## roseorbit

savvysaver said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Savvy- I had an 8 day LP after my early loss in October and then fell pregnant the next 3 cycles! So the short LP shouldn't worry you!
> 
> Thanks for the positive vibes! I am just worried that a short LP may not give my egg a chance to fully implant. Do you have shorter cycles? Mine are usually 24-26 days and I am on CD15 right now with no O in sight.Click to expand...

Savvy I used to O on day 17 and for the past 2 cycles I've been taking B6 (100mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening) and this cycle I O'd on day 13! It was quite a shock but a very happy surprise in more ways than 1 - less waiting! Haha
We did it on Day 8 (Night) Day 10 (Night) Day 12 (Afternoon) and that's it! I hope it was enough! I'm 1 dpo today. I'm feeling lucky with a 4 day O change! FINGERS CROSSED! Last cycle we did it all 6 high fertile days and I think the sperm didn't have enough time to build up - as well, this time I made sure we did it each time I went pee and realized I had a lot of CM. Ahhh here we go, another wonderful 2WW :winkwink:


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> Savvy I used to O on day 17 and for the past 2 cycles I've been taking B6 (100mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening) and this cycle I O'd on day 13! It was quite a shock but a very happy surprise in more ways than 1 - less waiting! Haha
> We did it on Day 8 (Night) Day 10 (Night) Day 12 (Afternoon) and that's it! I hope it was enough! I'm 1 dpo today. I'm feeling lucky with a 4 day O change! FINGERS CROSSED! Last cycle we did it all 6 high fertile days and I think the sperm didn't have enough time to build up - as well, this time I made sure we did it each time I went pee and realized I had a lot of CM. Ahhh here we go, another wonderful 2WW :winkwink:

Rose, that is awesome!! I just started the B6, maybe I need more! It looks like I will be joining you in the tww very soon - I got a + opk last night and a blazing + this morning!! Last cycle we BD for 5 days in a row and I think that might have been too much, like you said, the sperm didn't have time to build up. How long are your cycles? Now I am just hoping my LP is longer than a few days since I am on CD19 with a usual 24-26 day cycle...but I have had a few 31 day cycles too!


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> Its so weird what our bodies can do and how varied it is between each of us after a miscarriage! We truly are Godly creatures!

I agree! There isn't two similar ttc stories anywhere...everyone is truly unique! How are you doing today?


----------



## Sabster

mommytokanda: I feel you I had my MC on jan16th and I still havent got my AF. Ive had cramps, im MEGA bloated and moody, but not AF... CD40..and Im usually a 34CD girl...BFn too...
It takes time for your body to regulate itself out, so we just have to be patient!!


----------



## mommytokanda

savvysaver said:


> I agree! There isn't two similar ttc stories anywhere...everyone is truly unique! How are you doing today?

Im doing well thanks for asking. Just starting to get a cold so that sucks but not out of the ordinary for the type of weather we've been having :(
How have you been?


----------



## mommytokanda

Sabster said:


> mommytokanda: I feel you I had my MC on jan16th and I still havent got my AF. Ive had cramps, im MEGA bloated and moody, but not AF... CD40..and Im usually a 34CD girl...BFn too...
> It takes time for your body to regulate itself out, so we just have to be patient!!

Wow we really are in the same boat. Thats reassuring :) but geez its so confusing having to wait so long. I havent even had any symptoms of af even coming. I have had some bloating but im thinking thats due to the overconsumption of gingerale lol!


----------



## savvysaver

mommytokanda said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> I agree! There isn't two similar ttc stories anywhere...everyone is truly unique! How are you doing today?
> 
> Im doing well thanks for asking. Just starting to get a cold so that sucks but not out of the ordinary for the type of weather we've been having :(
> How have you been?Click to expand...

I am doing very good now that I finally got my long awaited + opk, thanks for asking! I am sorry you are coming down with a cold, hopefully it goes away quick!!


----------



## lamago

hi ladies. Can I join? I just finished bleeding frm a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Really dont know what to expect next. I called today to make appt. with FS. I'm so sad about it I cry myself to sleep almost everynight.


----------



## roseorbit

savvysaver said:


> roseorbit said:
> 
> 
> Savvy I used to O on day 17 and for the past 2 cycles I've been taking B6 (100mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening) and this cycle I O'd on day 13! It was quite a shock but a very happy surprise in more ways than 1 - less waiting! Haha
> We did it on Day 8 (Night) Day 10 (Night) Day 12 (Afternoon) and that's it! I hope it was enough! I'm 1 dpo today. I'm feeling lucky with a 4 day O change! FINGERS CROSSED! Last cycle we did it all 6 high fertile days and I think the sperm didn't have enough time to build up - as well, this time I made sure we did it each time I went pee and realized I had a lot of CM. Ahhh here we go, another wonderful 2WW :winkwink:
> 
> Rose, that is awesome!! I just started the B6, maybe I need more! It looks like I will be joining you in the tww very soon - I got a + opk last night and a blazing + this morning!! Last cycle we BD for 5 days in a row and I think that might have been too much, like you said, the sperm didn't have time to build up. How long are your cycles? Now I am just hoping my LP is longer than a few days since I am on CD19 with a usual 24-26 day cycle...but I have had a few 31 day cycles too!Click to expand...

My cycles have been about 28-29 days so I'm anxious to see what happens this cycle :) 4th dpo is coming to an end - I'll probably start obsessively testing about 8 dpo! Haha


----------



## Leinzlove

It's hard to wait. I always start testing at 8dpo... :rofl: I gave up even trying to hold out. And sometimes I give in at 6 or 7dpo just for kicks!


----------



## FutureBabyG

lamago said:


> hi ladies. Can I join? I just finished bleeding frm a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Really dont know what to expect next. I called today to make appt. with FS. I'm so sad about it I cry myself to sleep almost everynight.

welcome lamago. sorry to hear about your recent mc. i know its hard taking that first step going to see the fs but it will be worth it in the long run esp when you get that sticky bfp.


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> My cycles have been about 28-29 days so I'm anxious to see what happens this cycle :) 4th dpo is coming to an end - I'll probably start obsessively testing about 8 dpo! Haha




Leinzlove said:


> It's hard to wait. I always start testing at 8dpo... :rofl: I gave up even trying to hold out. And sometimes I give in at 6 or 7dpo just for kicks!

I want to test now! Don't even have CH yet, but I am pretty sure I O'd on Tuesday which would put me at 2dpo. :coffee:


----------



## savvysaver

lamago said:


> hi ladies. Can I join? I just finished bleeding frm a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Really dont know what to expect next. I called today to make appt. with FS. I'm so sad about it I cry myself to sleep almost everynight.

Welcome lamago, I am so sorry for your loss. It is great you made an appointment with a FS, if I don't get my BFP this month I am thinking about doing the same. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Leinzlove

I went to the Dr. (OB) and he said he wasn't concerned about my early losses. He said it was most likely a factor of age and back to back pregnancy. If it happens again he'll refer me to a FS. It's been a week and I'm still unsure about how I feel. I'm just drained and tired of it happening.

Savvy: Eeeeeek! So dang exciting! This 2ww is the one! :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> I went to the Dr. (OB) and he said he wasn't concerned about my early losses. He said it was most likely a factor of age and back to back pregnancy. If it happens again he'll refer me to a FS. It's been a week and I'm still unsure about how I feel. I'm just drained and tired of it happening.
> 
> Savvy: Eeeeeek! So dang exciting! This 2ww is the one! :hugs:

Obviously I am not a doctor and I don't want to freak you out either... but it seems like your string of early losses would make me a bit concerned. With your shorter LP do you just not have enough time to implant? Would it be possible for him to give you something to extend the LP? It is great that you know you can get pregnant, now you just need to get a sticky, safe bean. 

Thanks for your excitement, I sure hope you are right. I am feeling really good about this. Trying to relax and keep positive.


----------



## savvysaver

Brighteyez, are you still following along? How are you doing?

FBG, I had to stalk your chart...looks like we are in the tww together again. I didn't get my CHs yet but I am hoping I O'd on Tuesday. How are you doing?

How is everyone else doing? I am staying positive this month, good things are going to happen! :)


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:


> hi ladies. Can I join? I just finished bleeding frm a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Really dont know what to expect next. I called today to make appt. with FS. I'm so sad about it I cry myself to sleep almost everynight.

I'm glad you came over to join us lamago. I wanted to say again, I'm so sorry for your loss, hun. I think you'll find it helpful over here. It was hard for me to start this thread at first, because I hated the thought that I was even in the position to be in the Loss forums at all. :( But its been a great help. Everyone here has been through something similar, and it's a good place to come and talk about it and watch others get their BFPs so that we, too, can be inspired that it will happen for us again soon. Not a day goes by that I dont think about what happened. But it did get a lot easier with each passing week, especially since now I know I can get prego (I worried for a whole YEAR that I might not even be able to get prego at all!). So that was SOME comfort. We all remind each other here, that we're supposed to be more fertile after a m/c. So once you're able to get past the mental/emotional aspect of it, here's to hoping that you'll get a BFP again really soon, and this time, it will be forever. :flower:

Oh, also, another reason this forum has been great is because if you have questions on what your cycles might be like after m/c, or questions on what others' experiences were, so that you'll have an idea too, it makes it a little easier.... it was such a mystery to me, that I felt like I was totally in the dark, and it was nice to hear others' experiences, as it gave me a better idea what to expect, even though every woman is different.


----------



## Sabster

Welcome Lamago! Im so sorry for your loss, I totally feel you, Ive been there myself twice now and it's now an easy place to be. Im working on letting go and not being so angry and hurt, and to focus my energy on positive thoughts and projections for the future :) HUGZ!


Ladies, I am happy to announce that I got my AF. I never thought i'd be so happy, but yes I AM!!!! because now I get my first real cycle back and its only CD41!! compared to my 1st miscarriage this is way better, maybe the vitex is helping. In any case I will start temping once AF stops and hopefully have some good news sometime this year! 

I hope I get pregnant before I finish the mega box of tampoins I bought at costco, Im putting that as my goal, but from what I learned in TTC up to now is that I dont get to dictate anything!!! bahahhaa. OK back to work

Also, I have been drinkingwine and I had a cigarette, but I dont care!!!! I need to let go and enjoy life.


----------



## FutureBabyG

savvysaver said:


> Brighteyez, are you still following along? How are you doing?
> 
> FBG, I had to stalk your chart...looks like we are in the tww together again. I didn't get my CHs yet but I am hoping I O'd on Tuesday. How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I am staying positive this month, good things are going to happen! :)

Hi Savvy! yes i just got my ch today. I had to put in some false temps towards the first of this cycle because i was so sick. i didn't sleep for almost a week due to a cold and flu. i never slept more than two hours at a time answer that was medicated with tylenol cold. but i really dont think it matters i used prior charts to see my coverline and temps and then inserted a note saying false temp. Anyway on to the tww 3dpo. i have been eating pineapple i have heard it can help with implantation as long as you dont eat it past 5dpo. its so yummy too. dh is very good to me and he buys one while i am getting smileys and cuts it all up for me. dh birthday is the 13 so hoping to start testing by the 10. who am i trying to kid i will probably start testing the 5. 

Savvy when do you plan on testing?


----------



## cutieq

Sabster said:


> Welcome Lamago! Im so sorry for your loss, I totally feel you, Ive been there myself twice now and it's now an easy place to be. Im working on letting go and not being so angry and hurt, and to focus my energy on positive thoughts and projections for the future :) HUGZ!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am happy to announce that I got my AF. I never thought i'd be so happy, but yes I AM!!!! because now I get my first real cycle back and its only CD41!! compared to my 1st miscarriage this is way better, maybe the vitex is helping. In any case I will start temping once AF stops and hopefully have some good news sometime this year!
> 
> I hope I get pregnant before I finish the mega box of tampoins I bought at costco, Im putting that as my goal, but from what I learned in TTC up to now is that I dont get to dictate anything!!! bahahhaa. OK back to work
> 
> Also, I have been drinkingwine and I had a cigarette, but I dont care!!!! I need to let go and enjoy life.

congrats. I know that's an awesome feeling!


----------



## dojenstein

I'm only CD3 (ugh) but I want to start charting my temp as well as using OPK's. I just bought a thermometer but I don't know what the best charting software is or really how to do it. I see a lot of people on here do it. 

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## FutureBabyG

i use fertility friend. i really like it easy to use.


----------



## savvysaver

dojenstein said:


> I'm only CD3 (ugh) but I want to start charting my temp as well as using OPK's. I just bought a thermometer but I don't know what the best charting software is or really how to do it. I see a lot of people on here do it.
> 
> Anyone have any advice?

I really like Fertility Friend for my chart. It is simple to use, you can add temps, symptoms, test results and notes to keep you organized. You can use it on your computer or smart phone. You can also link your chart in your signature...mine is below. 

If you are interested in Fertility Friend and have any questions, just let me know!


----------



## savvysaver

FutureBabyG said:


> Hi Savvy! yes i just got my ch today. I had to put in some false temps towards the first of this cycle because i was so sick. i didn't sleep for almost a week due to a cold and flu. i never slept more than two hours at a time answer that was medicated with tylenol cold. but i really dont think it matters i used prior charts to see my coverline and temps and then inserted a note saying false temp. Anyway on to the tww 3dpo. i have been eating pineapple i have heard it can help with implantation as long as you dont eat it past 5dpo. its so yummy too. dh is very good to me and he buys one while i am getting smileys and cuts it all up for me. dh birthday is the 13 so hoping to start testing by the 10. who am i trying to kid i will probably start testing the 5.
> 
> Savvy when do you plan on testing?

FBG, glad you are feeling better and that you got your illness out of the way before Oing. I read that about pineapple too...I guess I should have bought one. Not sure when I should test...maybe 10dpo, if I can wait that long.


----------



## Leinzlove

Savvy: He said he's not concerned about my LP because I had losses at 20dpo, 21dpo, meaning that those cycles my LP was fine. The other 2 losses came before AF would've been due 11dpo & 12dpo with nice BFP's, even a digi, but I bled anyways. 

I have something going on with my lining. So, this cycle I'm doing B6 and progesterone. If I don't fall pregnant, I'm lying to the Dr and saying I had another early loss so I can be referred.

So, sick of a broken heart! :(

I hope everyone else gets their STICKY'S ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> Brighteyez, are you still following along? How are you doing?
> 
> FBG, I had to stalk your chart...looks like we are in the tww together again. I didn't get my CHs yet but I am hoping I O'd on Tuesday. How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I am staying positive this month, good things are going to happen! :)

Hello everyone!!!

Savvy - I am following along just losing hope because my cycle is so jacked up. I don't know what's going on with my chart anymore. I am trying not to be negative and give up but I am following along.


----------



## FutureBabyG

brighteyez73 said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez, are you still following along? How are you doing?
> 
> FBG, I had to stalk your chart...looks like we are in the tww together again. I didn't get my CHs yet but I am hoping I O'd on Tuesday. How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I am staying positive this month, good things are going to happen! :)
> 
> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Savvy - I am following along just losing hope because my cycle is so jacked up. I don't know what's going on with my chart anymore. I am trying not to be negative and give up but I am following along.Click to expand...

Your chart looks great this month. two more days of high temps above your pre o temp and you qill get the ch on ff. they look really good lined up with the opk.


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> Savvy: He said he's not concerned about my LP because I had losses at 20dpo, 21dpo, meaning that those cycles my LP was fine. The other 2 losses came before AF would've been due 11dpo & 12dpo with nice BFP's, even a digi, but I bled anyways.
> 
> I have something going on with my lining. So, this cycle I'm doing B6 and progesterone. If I don't fall pregnant, I'm lying to the Dr and saying I had another early loss so I can be referred.
> 
> So, sick of a broken heart! :(
> 
> I hope everyone else gets their STICKY'S ASAP!!!!!!

Leinzlove, hopefully the B6 and progesterone will do the trick. I thought about getting the progesterone cream but with my other medical issues I was worried about messing everything up. I don't blame you, I would get referred out because someone with a new opinion may be able to help solve the problem.


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Savvy - I am following along just losing hope because my cycle is so jacked up. I don't know what's going on with my chart anymore. I am trying not to be negative and give up but I am following along.

Your temp shot up today, hoping that means you O'd yesterday. Don't give up yet...hoping for some sticky bfps for all of us! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

FutureBabyG said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez, are you still following along? How are you doing?
> 
> FBG, I had to stalk your chart...looks like we are in the tww together again. I didn't get my CHs yet but I am hoping I O'd on Tuesday. How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I am staying positive this month, good things are going to happen! :)
> 
> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Savvy - I am following along just losing hope because my cycle is so jacked up. I don't know what's going on with my chart anymore. I am trying not to be negative and give up but I am following along.Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart looks great this month. two more days of high temps above your pre o temp and you qill get the ch on ff. they look really good lined up with the opk.Click to expand...

FBG - You think so. I dont see a pre-O dip at all. Are they not an always necessary? I normally have them and this time I didn't so was just worried. But we will see. But thanks for the support!


----------



## brighteyez73

savvysaver said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> Savvy - I am following along just losing hope because my cycle is so jacked up. I don't know what's going on with my chart anymore. I am trying not to be negative and give up but I am following along.
> 
> Your temp shot up today, hoping that means you O'd yesterday. Don't give up yet...hoping for some sticky bfps for all of us! :)Click to expand...


Savvy - I know it did shoot up today but I didn't get a pre-O dip like I usually do. But I thank you for your support as well. How are things going for you?


----------



## FutureBabyG

I am not a pro but i dont think you HAVE to have a pre o dip


----------



## savvysaver

I agree with FBG, I don't think you need a pre-O dip. Mine didn't really dip, I had the same lower temp for a few days in a row.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I used Google Dr and several sites say it can happen but isnt required. as long as you have a temp rise you ovulated.


----------



## lamago

Thank erosew. It is true that there is lots of comfort here. I'm slowly coming to terms with my new reality too. Plunging myself into work to keep busy. How long did it take for af to return?


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree.... A temp rise is always good! :) It looks like its 2ww time for you! Let this month be the one. <3


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:



> Thank erosew. It is true that there is lots of comfort here. I'm slowly coming to terms with my new reality too. Plunging myself into work to keep busy. How long did it take for af to return?

I got AF on the 32nd day after the first day of bleeding (I didn't do a D&C because my body rejected it completely on its own since it was so early). I counted the first day of the mc as cd1. I did O that month too. I normally O early on an unmedicated cycle (they wouldn't let me take my clomid until a real AF arrived), but I didn't O until cd16, which is my latest ever. Even on a clomid cycle, I O around cd13-14. So it was later than expected. But AF did arrive on the 32nd day after. My chart was a little wonky near the end...temps dipping to where I though AF was coming, and then jumping again, confusing me, and then diving again. It was a little annoying. But it all turned out ok. :flower: now I'm just focused on getting prego again....probably even more than I was before.


----------



## lamago

I started ttc in dec 2012 too. I usually o day 13 or day 16 it varies between those. I guess I should start taking opks, see what happens, aren't we supposed to wait for a month tough?


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:


> I started ttc in dec 2012 too. I usually o day 13 or day 16 it varies between those. I guess I should start taking opks, see what happens, aren't we supposed to wait for a month tough?

You were further along than I was, so I'm not sure what your Dr would recommend, but my Dr said even though he wouldn't let me take the clomid, he didn't mind if I tried naturally. The uterine lining can be really thin after a mc, so that's why they say to wait sometimes. But I feel like I read tons of women ttc again right after a mc, even when they were 8-9 weeks. I think it's just so hard for us to wait when we now know we can get prego. And I hear of so many getting prego right after, so it's a tough choice. Maybe you should ask your Dr if he/she thinks it would be the end of the world if you just try naturally.


----------



## Leinzlove

I tried right away after a natural MMC at 9 weeks. I didn't ovulate until CD 30 something and my first AF came 8 days after that. It wasn't possible to get pg but I figured if my body was ready I'd get pregnant. I did fall pregnant the very next month with my rainbow.


----------



## lamago

Dh and I dtd last night and I'm so dry. I've never had this problem before! Could the miscarriage cause thus?


----------



## Devondm83

This sounds like the best place to post. I intro'd myself out on the main board. I have been TTC since Dec 2011. 

I tried naturally for several months then we PCS'd to NY and I got an appt with the RE up here to see if we could get some help since I was post tubal reversal. In Aug 2012 I had my first appt and they did an ultrasound. They saw what looked to be a 5-6 week pregnancy on the ultrasound but my hcg came back negative. I started to mc a few days later. Started trying again and in Nov '12 we once again got pregnant and again lost the pregnancy before 6 weeks. We kept trying only to have several more early mc. I then got pregnant again this last month, at 5w4d I went to the ER in severe pain, hcg came back at 529 and the doctor thought I had a kidney stone so sent me for an ultrasound. Once my kidney was cleared she started the internal ob ultrasound. I got back to the room to be told I had a ruptured ectopic and was headed to surgery right then. My left tube was fully blocked per an HSG back in Aug '13 so it came as a huge shock. I lost my left tube and the pregnancy on 4 Feb.. I am now almost a month out from the loss now. 

I had bleeding from the 4th till the 10th but all dark brown. On the 10th I started a full on red bleeding so I marked that as 1st AF. Had a very very faint line on the 28th that I am chalking up to an evap. 

So here we set we did a natural cycle this time with no meds at all.. on a typical cycle I have tons of shots including lovenox/progesterone shots after O to sustain


----------



## savvysaver

How is everyone doing this week? 

I am currently at 7dpo on CD27 (usual cycles have been 24-26 days). I was extremely bloated with low back pain over the weekend. I woke up today with cramping, so I have no clue what is going on. Trying to remain positive!


----------



## savvysaver

Devondm83 said:


> This sounds like the best place to post. I intro'd myself out on the main board. I have been TTC since Dec 2011.
> 
> I tried naturally for several months then we PCS'd to NY and I got an appt with the RE up here to see if we could get some help since I was post tubal reversal. In Aug 2012 I had my first appt and they did an ultrasound. They saw what looked to be a 5-6 week pregnancy on the ultrasound but my hcg came back negative. I started to mc a few days later. Started trying again and in Nov '12 we once again got pregnant and again lost the pregnancy before 6 weeks. We kept trying only to have several more early mc. I then got pregnant again this last month, at 5w4d I went to the ER in severe pain, hcg came back at 529 and the doctor thought I had a kidney stone so sent me for an ultrasound. Once my kidney was cleared she started the internal ob ultrasound. I got back to the room to be told I had a ruptured ectopic and was headed to surgery right then. My left tube was fully blocked per an HSG back in Aug '13 so it came as a huge shock. I lost my left tube and the pregnancy on 4 Feb.. I am now almost a month out from the loss now.
> 
> I had bleeding from the 4th till the 10th but all dark brown. On the 10th I started a full on red bleeding so I marked that as 1st AF. Had a very very faint line on the 28th that I am chalking up to an evap.
> 
> So here we set we did a natural cycle this time with no meds at all.. on a typical cycle I have tons of shots including lovenox/progesterone shots after O to sustain

I am so sorry for your loss and all you have been through.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

I took a break from the thread. Just needed to focus and get my mental straight. But I took some test this morning and please tell me if you see anything.
 



Attached Files:







Test3 4 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2









Test4 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









Test5 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









Test7 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









Test8 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brighteyez73

Last one.
 



Attached Files:







Test9 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Last one.

It is still really early but it almost seems like I can see a super faint line on this test. I am trying to hold out until Thursday (9dpo) to test. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## floridasian

Thanks savvysaver for inviting me over here. I wasn't sure if I belonged here since I was further along when I miscarried so I hope you guys don't mind me joining you!!

I'll post my intro from beaglemom's March thread here:

I'm 35 (turning 36 in June) and DH is 34 (turning 35 in June). We've been married since 2005 but only started ttc'ing since mid July last year. Four months into the ttc journey I started getting impatient and decided to see a RE to get some tests done. All tests came back normal so the next step was to schedule a HSG. At the HSG it was revealed that I had Asherman's Syndrome (uterine scarring) so we scheduled a hysteroscopy to remove the scarring. However, I ovulated the day after my HSG and got pregnant before I had a chance to do the hysteroscopy.

Unfortunately I miscarried - we saw the heartbeat at 6w4d but it was low at only 90 bpm. One week later it was down to less than 60. Two more weeks later it had stopped and I had a D&C on 1/14. :cry:

I've been waiting for my body to go back to normal ever since. I was going back to the doctor's office once a week to do a repeat hCG. It went from 57.7 three weeks after the D&C, to 12.9 five weeks afterwards, to 7.9 last Monday to 5.23 yesterday. My doctor was perplexed why it was taking so long to drop back down. He said it's possible that I just have a higher than normal baseline of hCG as some people always have a low amount of hCG in their system produced by their pituitary glands but since I never had my beta tested when I was not pregnant it's impossible to tell if it's that or something more serious like a placental tumor. We're going to wait another week to see if it drops below 2 (he'd like to see the number below 2) and if not, he'll probably give me methotrexate (the same drug they give for an ectopic pregnancy). I hope I won't have to go down that road.

He also wants to do a SHG (sonohysterogram) next cycle to see how the uterine cavity looks (make sure the scarring was gone - removed during the D&C) and make sure the lining is good and rebuilt before giving me the OK to ttc again. He said sometimes the lining still looks a little iffy after the first period and SHG will pick up things that's not really there so he wants to wait till next cycle to do the SHG.

I'm defeated that we have to wait another cycle but he believes we'll have a higher chance of another miscarriage if we get pregnant again without these other issues taken care of first. 

So even though we're not officially ttc'ing this cycle I'm still going to temp, exercise, do my massages, and take my vitamins and supplements and track my progress/ovulation to make sure everything's back on track for next cycle. 

Can those of you who's taken metho share your experience? I hope I won't have to go there and I've heard that you shouldn't get pregnant for three months after it because it depletes the folic acid in your system. I've been taking 1200 mg of folic acid every day for the past 3 months or so - so I'm hoping I don't have to wait as long. 

Anyone else had slow-decreasing hCG? I really hope it's not placental tumor.


----------



## floridasian

brighteyez73 said:


> Last one.

I definitely see a line! Hope it gets darker!! :thumbup:


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> Thanks savvysaver for inviting me over here. I wasn't sure if I belonged here since I was further along when I miscarried so I hope you guys don't mind me joining you!!

Welcome floridasian! So sorry for your loss and I am glad you joined us. I stalked your charts and realized you have shorter cycles like me, mine are 24-26 days usually. After my m/c I really started tracking O with opks and temps and realized for the past two cycles I have O'd really late causing a short LP last cycle. I plan on switching doctors if my current one won't start testing if AF shows this cycle.


----------



## brighteyez73

floridasian said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Last one.
> 
> I definitely see a line! Hope it gets darker!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Welcome Floridasian,

Sorry for your lost:hugs:, you will find lots of support on this thread the ladies are wonderful.


----------



## floridasian

savvysaver said:


> floridasian said:
> 
> 
> Thanks savvysaver for inviting me over here. I wasn't sure if I belonged here since I was further along when I miscarried so I hope you guys don't mind me joining you!!
> 
> Welcome floridasian! So sorry for your loss and I am glad you joined us. I stalked your charts and realized you have shorter cycles like me, mine are 24-26 days usually. After my m/c I really started tracking O with opks and temps and realized for the past two cycles I have O'd really late causing a short LP last cycle. I plan on switching doctors if my current one won't start testing if AF shows this cycle.Click to expand...

It's unfortunate that we all have to be here but I hope it'll be easier with the support here! Yes my cycles are short - 26 days usually unless I O super early then it goes to like 24-25 days. I've been temp'ing since July and it looks like I O early - between CD11 and CD13 but my LP is always 13 days. If not, then I know FF got my O date wrong. 

Your post-o temps are high so it looks like your progesterone is working. I wonder why your LP is short. Maybe seeing a different doctor will help. I live in a small town and went straight to a RE without a referral (haven't been to an ob/gyn in years), and I'm glad I did.

Fx'ed that AF doesn't show!!


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> It's unfortunate that we all have to be here but I hope it'll be easier with the support here! Yes my cycles are short - 26 days usually unless I O super early then it goes to like 24-25 days. I've been temp'ing since July and it looks like I O early - between CD11 and CD13 but my LP is always 13 days. If not, then I know FF got my O date wrong.
> 
> Your post-o temps are high so it looks like your progesterone is working. I wonder why your LP is short. Maybe seeing a different doctor will help. I live in a small town and went straight to a RE without a referral (haven't been to an ob/gyn in years), and I'm glad I did.
> 
> Fx'ed that AF doesn't show!!

Wow, it looks like we are CD twins, I wish I O'd early like you though! I sure hope my progesterone is in full gear - my cramps have me worried though. That is good you saw a RE, I am sure that helped with your recent m/c. I live in a big city and have stomach issues (IBS) so I am on a special diet and seeing a GI specialist, I have to watch the meds I take. I am debating what to do because the OB I am seeing belongs to a very well known hospital in my state and works closely with my GI doctor. If I go somewhere else than they won't have the records to access. Too many decisions!


----------



## floridasian

savvysaver said:


> Wow, it looks like we are CD twins, I wish I O'd early like you though! I sure hope my progesterone is in full gear - my cramps have me worried though. That is good you saw a RE, I am sure that helped with your recent m/c. I live in a big city and have stomach issues (IBS) so I am on a special diet and seeing a GI specialist, I have to watch the meds I take. I am debating what to do because the OB I am seeing belongs to a very well known hospital in my state and works closely with my GI doctor. If I go somewhere else than they won't have the records to access. Too many decisions!

I used to think it was great that I O early until I read that premature ovulation is a sign of premature ovarian failure and the egg quality isn't good when it's released early. Although the early O they talk about is mostly CD10 or earlier so I'm hoping my CD13 ovulation is ok. My AMH as of 4 months ago was 1.38 ng/ml which was still in the normal range for my age (otherwise my RE would probably push me for IUI/IVF already). 

I understand what you're saying about the same hospital network. My RE's office is also part of the main hospital system here in town which also ties into DH's work. Since he's the only RE in town I don't really have a choice. Luckily he's a great doctor, very experienced, knowledgeable, and professional. He's a little bit on the conservative/reserved/cautious side - he makes things sound a lot more serious/worse than they really are sometimes in my opinion.


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> I used to think it was great that I O early until I read that premature ovulation is a sign of premature ovarian failure and the egg quality isn't good when it's released early. Although the early O they talk about is mostly CD10 or earlier so I'm hoping my CD13 ovulation is ok. My AMH as of 4 months ago was 1.38 ng/ml which was still in the normal range for my age (otherwise my RE would probably push me for IUI/IVF already).
> 
> I understand what you're saying about the same hospital network. My RE's office is also part of the main hospital system here in town which also ties into DH's work. Since he's the only RE in town I don't really have a choice. Luckily he's a great doctor, very experienced, knowledgeable, and professional. He's a little bit on the conservative/reserved/cautious side - he makes things sound a lot more serious/worse than they really are sometimes in my opinion.

I think your CD13 ovulation is perfect. I know I read in a perfect world you would O on CD14 and get AF on CD28, so you would just O one day earlier and get AF a few days early...you sort of split your cycle giving you a good LP too. 

I think it is important to find a good doctor, I wasn't thrilled with the new one but I figured I would trust his expertise and go along with his plan that I would be pregnant in 6 months...now I don't want to wait that long. If I am having short LP then I need some tests now, not 4 months from now. I just don't want to waste more time/money talking to doctors to find out that they don't want to run tests, etc. Is it rude to ask for tests when I book an appointment? :)


----------



## floridasian

savvysaver said:


> I think your CD13 ovulation is perfect. I know I read in a perfect world you would O on CD14 and get AF on CD28, so you would just O one day earlier and get AF a few days early...you sort of split your cycle giving you a good LP too.
> 
> I think it is important to find a good doctor, I wasn't thrilled with the new one but I figured I would trust his expertise and go along with his plan that I would be pregnant in 6 months...now I don't want to wait that long. If I am having short LP then I need some tests now, not 4 months from now. I just don't want to waste more time/money talking to doctors to find out that they don't want to run tests, etc. Is it rude to ask for tests when I book an appointment? :)

Before I went to my RE for the first time they had a questionnaire for me to fill out. One of the questions was "what are your expectations for this visit?" and my answer was "schedule fertility testing". And they did! :)


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> Before I went to my RE for the first time they had a questionnaire for me to fill out. One of the questions was "what are your expectations for this visit?" and my answer was "schedule fertility testing". And they did! :)

That is awesome! Seriously though why waste time meeting with a doctor to find out he wants to wait to test. My hubby had hernia surgery a few years ago and the doc said it could cause fertility issues, when I told the OB he said my hubby was fine. I doubt a SA would hurt him and I will pay every penny we owe for it...I just don't get it.


----------



## floridasian

savvysaver said:


> That is awesome! Seriously though why waste time meeting with a doctor to find out he wants to wait to test. My hubby had hernia surgery a few years ago and the doc said it could cause fertility issues, when I told the OB he said my hubby was fine. I doubt a SA would hurt him and I will pay every penny we owe for it...I just don't get it.

DH also had hernia surgery last year. We listed it under the initial questionnaire and they said it was quite important to mention it but no SA was done. We did do an at-home test and it came back positive so maybe that's why they decided to put it off and do testing on me first.


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> DH also had hernia surgery last year. We listed it under the initial questionnaire and they said it was quite important to mention it but no SA was done. We did do an at-home test and it came back positive so maybe that's why they decided to put it off and do testing on me first.

An at-home SA test? I might have to find more information out on that! My DH had double hernia surgery a few years ago, his doc had some clean up to do from scar tissue too. To me it seems like a SA is pretty simple out of all the tests that could be run. I could care less about how much it costs and would give me peace of mind if everything checked out okay. I guess I worry too since we are both 30+


----------



## floridasian

savvysaver said:


> An at-home SA test? I might have to find more information out on that! My DH had double hernia surgery a few years ago, his doc had some clean up to do from scar tissue too. To me it seems like a SA is pretty simple out of all the tests that could be run. I could care less about how much it costs and would give me peace of mind if everything checked out okay. I guess I worry too since we are both 30+

It's called SpermCheck and they sell it at Walgreens. It only tests for quantity though so it's by no means a replacement of a comprehensive semen analysis at the doctor's office but at least we know his count isn't low.


----------



## savvysaver

floridasian said:


> It's called SpermCheck and they sell it at Walgreens. It only tests for quantity though so it's by no means a replacement of a comprehensive semen analysis at the doctor's office but at least we know his count isn't low.

Thanks, I am going to have to check it out. I saw a kit on amazon, it had a microscope and slides. It was $70. I would love to know my hubbys count.


----------



## roseorbit

BFP LAST NIGHT! Was the evening of 9 dpo and I was super emotional - reconfirmed this morning and it's REAL! Nervous to get excited but can't help it&#8230; last time I didn't have any symptoms but this time my boobs hurt a bit so I'm taking that as a good sign that this little blastocyst is deeply implanted ;) YAY!


----------



## lamago

Congrats roseorbit. When did you miscarry. Went to doc yesterday and they said that everything is out of my uterus so I won't need D&C which is god news but she said nothing in the vagina for three weeks. Do I really need to wait that long?


----------



## cutieq

congrats roseorbit! I saw your post before bed last night and it made me so happy! FX and keep us posted. so exciting!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

congrats roseorbit


----------



## savvysaver

roseorbit said:


> BFP LAST NIGHT! Was the evening of 9 dpo and I was super emotional - reconfirmed this morning and it's REAL! Nervous to get excited but can't help it last time I didn't have any symptoms but this time my boobs hurt a bit so I'm taking that as a good sign that this little blastocyst is deeply implanted ;) YAY!

Congrats!! I am so excited to see you got a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## roseorbit

lamago said:


> Congrats roseorbit. When did you miscarry. Went to doc yesterday and they said that everything is out of my uterus so I won't need D&C which is god news but she said nothing in the vagina for three weeks. Do I really need to wait that long?

I miscarried January 12th, ovulated January 28th, period February 10th, ovulated (and conceived!) February 22nd BFP March 3rd! I tried right away but it didn't work, I took vitamin B6 day and night which helped my ovulation get on track Sooo happy! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

feeling pretty good today! i've had a terrible headache and i'm still getting lots of lower abdomen and pelvic pulls and twinges!


----------



## Leinzlove

cutie: So excited, can't wait for you to :test:! 

Congrats Roseorbit!!! Eeeek! :) 

AFM: O day is here! :) x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats rose.....gives me so much hope. 
Cutie.....when will you test?? 

Afm. Af has finally arrived!!!! She was there to greet me first thing this am. Cant wait to start trying again. ?..hoping it doesn't take long this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry the evil witch showed. :( May this brand new cycle bring you sticky! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Baby.Love12 said:


> Congrats rose.....gives me so much hope.
> Cutie.....when will you test??
> 
> Afm. Af has finally arrived!!!! She was there to greet me first thing this am. Cant wait to start trying again. ?..hoping it doesn't take long this time.

roseorbit so excited for you!!

Baby.Love12, Leinzlove AF isn't due until the 13th so I have a looong road ahead of me. I plan to test on the 17th


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Roseorbit!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

CutieQ: That's not very long... :) x POT of Gold at the end of the rainbow... for us all! :) :) :)


----------



## roseorbit

Thanks everyone! I've been POAS twice a day to make sure it's real!! So far so good! 4 weeks tomorrow SO I'm aaaanxious! Just want to make it to 12 weeks so I can breathe :)


----------



## Leinzlove

roseorbit: :happydance: Happy 4 weeks!!! :) x


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

I am just checking in how is everyone. I am a little bummed AF is coming (spotting) and she is early and was late last month and only lasted 3days. I really don't know what is going on with me lately but it has me an emotional wreck. I really felt like my body was normal because it started out normal after the MC but the last 2 cycles have been way off track and I am so pissed.:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy::help::help::sad1::sad1:](*,)](*,) I give up!! I brought B-6 and Folic Acid yesterday thinking I would take when my new cycle started but I am so frustrated with this crap that I think I am going to take them back. 

Sorry ladies I just had to vent I am just so pissed.:growlmad:


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am just checking in how is everyone. I am a little bummed AF is coming (spotting) and she is early and was late last month and only lasted 3days. I really don't know what is going on with me lately but it has me an emotional wreck. I really felt like my body was normal because it started out normal after the MC but the last 2 cycles have been way off track and I am so pissed.:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy::help::help::sad1::sad1:](*,)](*,) I give up!! I brought B-6 and Folic Acid yesterday thinking I would take when my new cycle started but I am so frustrated with this crap that I think I am going to take them back.
> 
> Sorry ladies I just had to vent I am just so pissed.:growlmad:

I completely agree Brighteyez. :hugs: AF showed up for me 5 days ago and I have been very frustrated and mad. I e-mailed my OB and haven't heard anything back. If I don't hear from him or have a bunch of tests scheduled by Friday then I am calling a RE. Don't give up, my goal is to get a bfp and there is nothing that will stop me from getting it.


----------



## lamago

Damn your af brighteyes. I know it's so frustrating. Try the vitamins anyway just to temp the universe.


----------



## lamago

I'm frustrated with waiting for first af. Hubby was worried about trying this month bc doc said to wait. He made me nervous too.


----------



## cutieq

AF is due Thursday and I'm excited about my feelings so far but a part of me can't even be excited for fear that a BFP will end in another MC.

Keep your head up ladies! I love the support on this thread


----------



## floridasian

It's CD14 and I still don't have a positive OPK yet. I don't know what's going on as I normally O on CD13 so I usually start seeing positive OPK by CD11 or CD12. This m/c's better not have messed up my cycle. I was hoping for a short cycle so we can start trying again next cycle (RE wanted us to wait). Very frustrating! :(


----------



## savvysaver

I find myself wishing days of my life away just to test. Hopefully you get a + opk soon floridasian and a bfp for cutieq! Stay positive, good things are going to happen! :)


----------



## floridasian

I know Savvy - waiting to o is the most boring part of the cycle! TWW gets a bad rep for being hard but at least you can pos and have something to obsess over but waiting to o is just b-o-r-i-n-g!


----------



## deliciouslyso

I miscarried 2/5/14 at 8 weeks resulting in a D & C. AF came 3/2/14 and we are trying ASAP!





ERosePW said:


> Oh good, I hope they will join. :) I'm very curious about others' ideas and feelings on this whole ttc right after m/c.
> 
> I still haven't decided on the robitussin. You're supposed to take it in the week leading up to O, and since I don't know when I'll O this time, I wouldn't know when to start it. I'm also curious to see if I'll get EWCM on my own since the clomid is what messed it up before. But I may get some anyway, to have on hand, and maybe when I see the OPKs getting darker I'll go ahead with it. I'll let you know. How about you?
> 
> Btw, an interesting tidbit... I'd heard that sometimes women will get pos OPKs when they're prego, since hcg is similar in nature to LH. So last week when my lines were so light on my HPTs, I decided to just try the OPKs for experimental purposes. I got a very obvious positive on those while I was prego. After I started miscarrying, I did another and it was negative. Pretty wild. Anyway, when I got home tonight, I went ahead and did one so that I can start tracking for O (I was gonna wait til tomorrow, but decided to get started). It's neg obviously, but I'll test from here on out to see if they start getting darker for O. I have no idea if/when I'll O, but since I O early without clomid, I don't want to miss it if it happens. I know I'm being a bit of a spazz. :wacko:
> 
> EDIT
> Oh, I should add...another reason I'm starting so early is because some of the ladies in the 35+ thread I'm on said they O'd within 10-14 days of their m/c. I was surprised about that. So I just want to see.


----------



## cutieq

I'm feeling some pressure. Feels like AF is trying to come :( if so, I need to just remind myself to be happy that my cycle regulated.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks, when are you suppose to take the B6 pills. I am also purchased prenatal vitamins (I take everyday), Folic Acid (not sure when to take), Maca Root (not sure when to take), Royal Jelly (not sure when to take) and PrimeRose (not sure when to take). Do any of you have any insight on any of these?


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all I have had a mc in oct-jan and feb, I am TTC and 5dpo I hope to get a BFP soon.. good luck to everyone, I am currently on page 20 catching up with peoples posts here will try to do the rest later.. im so tired...


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, i started mc on 10/03 at 4+2.just spotting now. Hoping to try again straight away. Had 4 mc b4 i had my 2 DD's(8,13,6,8 weeks).
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ERosePW

deliciouslyso said:


> I miscarried 2/5/14 at 8 weeks resulting in a D & C. AF came 3/2/14 and we are trying ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Oh good, I hope they will join. :) I'm very curious about others' ideas and feelings on this whole ttc right after m/c.
> 
> I still haven't decided on the robitussin. You're supposed to take it in the week leading up to O, and since I don't know when I'll O this time, I wouldn't know when to start it. I'm also curious to see if I'll get EWCM on my own since the clomid is what messed it up before. But I may get some anyway, to have on hand, and maybe when I see the OPKs getting darker I'll go ahead with it. I'll let you know. How about you?
> 
> Btw, an interesting tidbit... I'd heard that sometimes women will get pos OPKs when they're prego, since hcg is similar in nature to LH. So last week when my lines were so light on my HPTs, I decided to just try the OPKs for experimental purposes. I got a very obvious positive on those while I was prego. After I started miscarrying, I did another and it was negative. Pretty wild. Anyway, when I got home tonight, I went ahead and did one so that I can start tracking for O (I was gonna wait til tomorrow, but decided to get started). It's neg obviously, but I'll test from here on out to see if they start getting darker for O. I have no idea if/when I'll O, but since I O early without clomid, I don't want to miss it if it happens. I know I'm being a bit of a spazz. :wacko:
> 
> EDIT
> Oh, I should add...another reason I'm starting so early is because some of the ladies in the 35+ thread I'm on said they O'd within 10-14 days of their m/c. I was surprised about that. So I just want to see.Click to expand...

Hi there, I've been a bit absent lately, but thought I'd answer your question really fast! I did not use the Rob. in the cycle following my m/c. I wasn't sure when I would O, so I didnt know when to start it. So nope, I didnt end up using it. But in this cycle, I am using the Rob. I used it the month that I got prego, for about five days in a row, so I decided to do the same this month too. I also had an HSG last Friday, and they cleared a blockage from my right tube (that I didnt even know I had all this time!). So I'm hoping for good things for this month! Btw, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :( There seem to be so many, and it's very saddening, isn't it? You have a great support group here. :)


----------



## ERosePW

floridasian said:


> It's CD14 and I still don't have a positive OPK yet. I don't know what's going on as I normally O on CD13 so I usually start seeing positive OPK by CD11 or CD12. This m/c's better not have messed up my cycle. I was hoping for a short cycle so we can start trying again next cycle (RE wanted us to wait). Very frustrating! :(

Hey there floridasian! Just an FYI, the cycle that i miscarried, I ovulated a few days late. When I'm not on clomid, I usually O around day 10. With clomid, I O around day 13-14. Since that was an unmedicated cycle, I thought I would obviously on my usual early date.... but O didnt happen for me until around cd16. Just thought I'd letcha know, since yours is probably right around the corner! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Hello to the new ladies, welcome! Sorry for ALL your losses. :( Each one makes me so very sad. But I'm glad everyone is so determined to just keep on going!

I haven't been getting on here as much lately, as I've been MAJOR busy at work, and I'm actually finding it good for me to focus my energy into other things right now (I was obsessing over TTC so much, it was consuming my life). But I like to check in, and I'll start getting on more often once things die down here at work. :)

savvy, you are only four days behind me! our cycles were so completely off before... I guess eventually they just sorta balanced right back out, hehe!


----------



## savvysaver

ERosePW said:


> Hello to the new ladies, welcome! Sorry for ALL your losses. :( Each one makes me so very sad. But I'm glad everyone is so determined to just keep on going!
> 
> I haven't been getting on here as much lately, as I've been MAJOR busy at work, and I'm actually finding it good for me to focus my energy into other things right now (I was obsessing over TTC so much, it was consuming my life). But I like to check in, and I'll start getting on more often once things die down here at work. :)
> 
> savvy, you are only four days behind me! our cycles were so completely off before... I guess eventually they just sorta balanced right back out, hehe!

ERose, so glad you posted, I wanted to stalk your chart! Really cool that we are close in days on our cycles again...sort of similar to the November cycles! I think mine is a bit longer if I O late again though. Even though you have been busy, I hope you are doing well. I had to tell you something funny, my hubby has been super sick and told me he needed the mucinex I bought (I couldn't use it due to stomach issues)...he has been taking it all week and I looked at him last night and asked him if he had an increase in cm! :haha: Yep, I know I am lame...I found it funny though. He did not! 

Check in when you get a chance and let us know how you are doing, I am excited for you since you had the HSG last week. BTW I don't know if you read that my new OB doc is ordering a progesterone blood test for me this month!! He said he would give me meds if it was low or even just normal...one small step towards my bfp! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone... Welcome AB sorry for your losses. Love to see you DD names... I have one that starts with Z too. (Zo ela). DH wanted Zoe but I didn't want it rhyming with DD1... our Chloe. So, I put Zo with Ella. Ended up nicknaming her Z.

Cutie: I hope the witch isn't coming and you SEE BFP instead...


----------



## ab75

Zoela is a nice name. Don't think my next one will have a Z name tho,would maybe be a bit much,Z overload haha xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't believe this... Pregnant again... 4th month in a row. PLEASE STICK!

Ab: I love the Z's. But 2 would be plenty! Hopefully both of our rainbows will be blue. But heck at this point I just want sticky... :)


----------



## ab75

Aaawwwe congratulations. Hope this one sticks. Yes i would love a blue rainbow but would be just as happy with pink,as long as its sticky i don't care what colour it is lol. 
Just noticed we're quite similar,i had 4 losses b4 the girls and then this one this week. I really hope this is your super sticky rainbow xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you. I had 1 MMC between the girls. Then 4 early losses afterwards. Can't wait for you to get sticky! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Leinzlove said:


> I can't believe this... Pregnant again... 4th month in a row. PLEASE STICK!
> 
> Ab: I love the Z's. But 2 would be plenty! Hopefully both of our rainbows will be blue. But heck at this point I just want sticky... :)

Congrats! Fx'd for a sticky bean. :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Leinzlove said:


> I can't believe this... Pregnant again... 4th month in a row. PLEASE STICK!
> 
> Ab: I love the Z's. But 2 would be plenty! Hopefully both of our rainbows will be blue. But heck at this point I just want sticky... :)

Congratulations!! :D:happydance: hope it sticks!!


----------



## cutieq

Ugh. I got antsy this morning and caved. Bfn on ic, clearblue and FRER. Pretty sure I'm out. Back to normal and considering myself out. I can't bear to test again.


----------



## ab75

Sorry cutieq xx


----------



## Soanxious

sorry to hear Cutieq :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry to hear Cutie! I hope AF has the most wonderful of reasons for staying gone! Either way may limbo end and a rainbow happen super soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats LL!!!


----------



## floridasian

How long does it take your cycle to go back to normal? Prior to my m/c I always O'ed between CD11& 13. This is the first cycle after the first AF post my D&C and I'm just getting a positive OPK today at CD16 so I probably won't O for another day or two. Is this the new normal or is it going to take a few cycles to go back to where it was?


----------



## Leinzlove

flordiasian: It is normal for it to take a few cycles to resume normalcy. I think most say it can take 3 cycles. I wouldn't worry about a later O. I fell prego with my rainbow 1st cycle after first returned AF and I had CD20 O.


----------



## roseorbit

brighteyez73 said:


> Thanks, when are you suppose to take the B6 pills. I am also purchased prenatal vitamins (I take everyday), Folic Acid (not sure when to take), Maca Root (not sure when to take), Royal Jelly (not sure when to take) and PrimeRose (not sure when to take). Do any of you have any insight on any of these?


I took 100mg of B6 in the morning and 50mg in the evening, tried to get it about the same times everyday. I started taking Vitex and Maca as well but only just before I got my BFP so I don't credit them ;) The B6 was the magic for me! :happy dance: Primerose as far as I know is what you take when you're 8-9 months pregnant, it's helps for labour purposes.
Good luck!


----------



## brighteyez73

Roseorbit - Primrose is also good for EWCM as well. I have been reading up on it. Heres an website that talks about it. I hope one of these work if not all. LOL
https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-evening-primrose-oil.html

Increase Cervical Mucous
EPO has been used by herbalists for hundreds of years to increase cervical mucous. Cervical fluid is necessary for allowing the sperm to swim freely through the cervix. Some of us have low or no cervical fluid, so it is harder for the sperm to move and there may not be a friendly environment for the sperm to sustain themselves.

The suggested usage for increasing cervical mucous using EPO is initially 500mg, three times a day for a total of 1500mg per day. If you don&#8217;t get results in your first cycle, you may want to increase your usage to 3,000 mg a day in your next cycle. If you are actively trying to conceive do not use EPO after ovulation because this herb has an action on the uterus. You can learn more about this below.


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought I would post here what I did. I'm hoping it works. I fall pregnant a lot but they end early. I haven't made it past 5+4 with the last 4 BFP's.

I went to the Dr. he told me to keep trying. That there are probably 2 factors working against me. Age and the fact that I just had 2 back to back pregnancies. I'm 30 and I thought REALLY! Anyways, he wouldn't do anything! He said to "Keep trying and if it happened again he'd refer me to the specialist.

I told him about my LP. But he thought since I've made it past 5 weeks on more than one cycle that it was fine some cycles. But, AF would come even with BFP.

So. I took Progesterone Cream, I bought over the counter and have been taking it since 3dpo. B6 since week 1, which I would've started much earlier had I had it on hand. And then the prenatals, I've now been taking for years.

Hope this helps someone if they are needing to extend their LP. I hope this dose is strong enough to keep a sticky.


----------



## cutieq

Question ladies...This is my first cycle after an early loss last month @ 4 weeks. I got a positive OPK and my standard O symptoms so I assumed I was back on track.

AF is 2 days late. I've had lots of symptoms similar to last month making me think I was on track for a BFP. I'm wondering now if I'm late due to my cycle being screwed up from last month. Any of you experiencing delays or a late AF even with a + OPK?


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't. My O came right on time after all 4 MC.

I sure hope you are PREGNANT!!!! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Have you not tested Cutieq?


----------



## cutieq

I went ahead and tested this morning - 2 Bfn :( AF is 3 days late today


----------



## Soanxious

Oh sorry to hear that... :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Cutie: So sorry to hear that.... I hope this limbo ends soon with a BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies:hi:,

Roseorbit - I have a question I got a Peak smiley face today on my ClearBlue Advanced Ovulation Digitial test. Should I stop taking the Primrose now, cut back on the Royal Jelly and B-6? Please help:help:


----------



## Soanxious

I have no idea about meds I will have someone else answer that..but Great news about OV.. hopefully you will get your SHBFP here's to your TWW :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - does the smiley face mean I have ovulated already?


----------



## Soanxious

Flashing smile means high fertility.. constant smile peak fertility :D

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/healthcare/clearblue-advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php

Smiley Face - This is the user's most fertile time and the result will be displayed for 2 days. If the user has intercourse today she will maximize her chance of getting pregnant. The user should stop testing after the first day that Peak Fertility is displayed (3 error symbols will be displayed simultaneously if she continues to test).


----------



## ERosePW

brighteyez73 said:


> Soanxious - does the smiley face mean I have ovulated already?

Hey Hun, from what I understand, when you get the solid smiley, you should O between 24-36 hrs or something like that. When I get my solid smiley, I start BDing right away, and then the next day also. I usually O the day after solid smiley, but I have O'd two days after in one of my cycles. So I just BD until my temp rises (not sure if you temp or not?). If you don't temp, I'd just BD for three days to be safe. But that's just me! I'm sure everyone is a little different. :flower:

EDIT:
Oops, I just saw that you do temp! Sorry about that, somehow I missed your chart, hehe. So that's good. I'd be BDing at least until you see the temp spike. A lot of times, I even BD the morning of the temp spike, just in case that eggie is still hanging around in there early that morning, lol. They say the egg can hang around for 12-24 hrs for some women, so it's possible it could still be in there the next morning. But that might just be me being obsessive, hehe! Oh, and I think you can keep taking the EPO until you see your temp spike, and then stop taking it during the TWW. I dont know about the other two that you mentioned though. I'm sure B6 is fine, as it's in prenatals too. I'm not sure about Royal Jelly. xoxo


----------



## ERosePW

For those asking about your cycles after your m/c, I can tell you my experience... I O'd a few days late on cd16. When I take Clomid, I O on cd 13/14. When I don't take Clomid, I O around day 10/11. Well, since I wasn't allowed to take the Clomid during the month after my m/c, I assumed I would O cd 10/11 like I usually do without clomid. So I was 6 days later than normal on an unmedicated cycle. I suppose it's possible the Clomid was still in my system from the prior months, but then that still means I O'd 2-3 days late. 

As for how long my cycle was... I'm usually anywhere from 26-32 days. Ever since clomid though, they are 28-32 days. With that one being an unmedicated cycle, again, I thought I'd get AF by day 28, but it was still 31 days. So I suppose it was a little bit on the longer side. But it's not unheard of for me to have a 31-day cycle, so I can't say for sure. It's almost like it pushed everything off by three days or so. But not too bad.


----------



## ERosePW

Leinzlove said:


> I thought I would post here what I did. I'm hoping it works. I fall pregnant a lot but they end early. I haven't made it past 5+4 with the last 4 BFP's.
> 
> I went to the Dr. he told me to keep trying. That there are probably 2 factors working against me. Age and the fact that I just had 2 back to back pregnancies. I'm 30 and I thought REALLY! Anyways, he wouldn't do anything! He said to "Keep trying and if it happened again he'd refer me to the specialist.
> 
> I told him about my LP. But he thought since I've made it past 5 weeks on more than one cycle that it was fine some cycles. But, AF would come even with BFP.
> 
> So. I took Progesterone Cream, I bought over the counter and have been taking it since 3dpo. B6 since week 1, which I would've started much earlier had I had it on hand. And then the prenatals, I've now been taking for years.
> 
> Hope this helps someone if they are needing to extend their LP. I hope this dose is strong enough to keep a sticky.

Age!!! 30 is young! That's still a perfectly fine age for pregnancy, I'm surprised he said that. I'm 37, so I know time against me, lol. But at 30, you should be fine. I have a prescription for Progesterone. Although my Dr doesn't seem to think I'm low (he tested it, but he tested it two days after I O'd, he didnt do the day21 test, and he said it was normal for that point in my cycle). So anyway, he still gave me a prescription because he said it certainly never hurts when a woman is prego! And since I miscarried so early, he said it's "possible" that my uterine lining just wasn't thick enough, and that the P would help. I took it last month, but I haven't been taking it this month. I'm going to start taking it if I get a faint BFP again. But I've scheduled an appt with a FS finally (just in case I dont get prego this month).... March 31st is my appt. And I want them to do all the monitoring...check the thickness of my uterine lining, day3 and day21 tests, u/s to confirm ovulation, etc. GL with this pregnancy Hun!! I have a feeling its gonna go perfect for you this time!!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Ok.... last post, I promise, haha! I haven't checked in for a while now, so I guess I just wanted to catch up with everyone. 

Sorry to all who got AF or are getting BFNs. We'll just keep on trying! I know some of us had our m/c's a few months ago, and some are new to the thread. I had my HSG done earlier this month, and as it turns out, I had a blockage in my right tube all this time! At least now I know what has been contributing to how long it took me to get prego! Anyway, they were able to clear the blockage by adding more dye and pressure!!! Such great news! :happydance: But my body is doing weird things... My temp rose two days after my last clomid pill, which would mean I O'd a day after the last pill. I didnt think it was possible for that to happen, so I'm a little concerned and confused. I wasn't using my OPKs that early, because I thought it was too early, so i have no idea if they would've been positive or not. The day I saw my temp go up, I thought...hmmm, this is strange... So I started using the OPKs, but they were negative. And they've stayed negative. So I dont really know what's going on. FF didn't give me CHs, so I had to just put my own in there. Who knows if I even O'd.... but how could my temps have gone up if I didn't??? Anyway, I wish I could hear some stories of other girls who feel like they may have O'd the day after their last clomid pill. :(


----------



## cutieq

Not much to report but I think it's good to update at the very least.

Bloodwork confirmed that I'm not pregnant. 7 days late and I have very very light spotting when I wipe finally! Not getting my hopes up for a full cycle but I'm glad something is happening


----------



## ERosePW

cutieq said:


> Not much to report but I think it's good to update at the very least.
> 
> Bloodwork confirmed that I'm not pregnant. 7 days late and I have very very light spotting when I wipe finally! Not getting my hopes up for a full cycle but I'm glad something is happening

So sorry for the neg blood test. There's nothing worse than that waiting. Seems it's all we ever do, huh? Waiting to O, waiting to test, waiting for AF. :( But at least you feel like maybe your new cycle will start soon and you can get back to trying. Remind me, when was your mc? It's hard to keep up now since so many ladies have joined. It's truly heartbreaking how many of us have been through this, and now all we want is to see that bfp again. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Erose I hope that all your medications help you and glad they were able to unblock that tube.. Fx for BFP soon :)

Can people that have managed to get pregnant please take a vote here to help some of us TTC to get that BFP, what may of helped you may help another couple in the future :hugs:

Click Below V

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2143779-mooncups-soft-cups-pre.html


----------



## savvysaver

Soanxious said:


> Erose I hope that all your medications help you and glad they were able to unblock that tube.. Fx for BFP soon :)
> 
> Can people that have managed to get pregnant please take a vote here to help some of us TTC to get that BFP, what may of helped you may help another couple in the future :hugs:
> 
> Click Below V
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2143779-mooncups-soft-cups-pre.html

Stalking this...good idea to get some good suggestions! :)


----------



## Soanxious

savvysaver said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Erose I hope that all your medications help you and glad they were able to unblock that tube.. Fx for BFP soon :)
> 
> Can people that have managed to get pregnant please take a vote here to help some of us TTC to get that BFP, what may of helped you may help another couple in the future :hugs:
> 
> Click Below V
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2143779-mooncups-soft-cups-pre.html
> 
> Stalking this...good idea to get some good suggestions! :)Click to expand...

Stalk away :D Im hoping it helps... I really do xxxx 

I have just purchased conceive plus online and I already own a moon cup so will use that next time im Bd too... :D x


----------



## savvysaver

Soanxious said:


> Stalk away :D Im hoping it helps... I really do xxxx
> 
> I have just purchased conceive plus online and I already own a moon cup so will use that next time im Bd too... :D x

I didn't use anything the month I got prego and had a m/c. I used pre-seed the last two cycles but had a short LP (9 days). Using pre-seed this cycle and going in to get my progesterone checked around 7dpo...hoping for a sticky bfp! I also BD at night and put my bottom up for 20 minutes, then I roll over flat and go to sleep.


----------



## Soanxious

My LP is 12 this cycle its normally 12/13 I think... I normally do the same as you..but this time I thought more may stay there with the mooncup.. I can even get up for a wee and not lose any :) 

FX we get a BFP and sticky bean x hopefully you will be ov soon and be in a TWW :)


----------



## savvysaver

Soanxious said:


> My LP is 12 this cycle its normally 12/13 I think... I normally do the same as you..but this time I thought more may stay there with the mooncup.. I can even get up for a wee and not lose any :)
> 
> FX we get a BFP and sticky bean x hopefully you will be ov soon and be in a TWW :)

Good idea with the mooncup, I have never heard of them. I may have to do some research! 

Fx'd you get a bfp soon too! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? I am so excited because for the first time I have EWCM. :happydance: So we have been BDing for the last 4days. I think it's from my cocktail of vitamins that I have been taking this month. Can't wait to get home and share with hubby. I am having fun with it this cycle not really stressing or worrying too much. No headaches or tiredness from stressing just plain-o fun not to mention I think hubby is enjoying the less stressful me. LOL


----------



## Soanxious

savvysaver said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> My LP is 12 this cycle its normally 12/13 I think... I normally do the same as you..but this time I thought more may stay there with the mooncup.. I can even get up for a wee and not lose any :)
> 
> FX we get a BFP and sticky bean x hopefully you will be ov soon and be in a TWW :)
> 
> Good idea with the mooncup, I have never heard of them. I may have to do some research!
> 
> Fx'd you get a bfp soon too! :)Click to expand...

Well people use softcups and mooncups I already have a mooncup for AF which I have used for 18 months as it is much better than tampons and is lot safer as well as it being environmentally friendly as you reuse it for up to 3 years, its the best thing I bought, I even bought them for my daughters as its better than towels or tampons and works out a lot cheaper. £18 for 3 years. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Birghteyez that sounds fantastic!!! I hope all this BD ends with a SHBFP x


----------



## savvysaver

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I am so excited because for the first time I have EWCM. :happydance: So we have been BDing for the last 4days. I think it's from my cocktail of vitamins that I have been taking this month. Can't wait to get home and share with hubby. I am having fun with it this cycle not really stressing or worrying too much. No headaches or tiredness from stressing just plain-o fun not to mention I think hubby is enjoying the less stressful me. LOL

Awesome news brighteyez!! Keep it up, you are well on your way to a bfp this cycle!


----------



## ERosePW

Brighteyez, YAY for EWCM!!!! I always get SO happy when I see that (which isn't often ever since I started clomid, hehe!). GL this month Hunny!! I'm so glad you're feeling good and less stressed and enjoying everything. Makes me happy to see you girls happy. :)

Soanxious, I love that you started that thread with things people feel worked to get their BFP. I voted, and I also posted my own story from the month I conceived. :) Some of it is probably repetitive from other girls too, but who knows, maybe something little in my response will help someone. Ya just never know! Btw, I have always been intrigued by the softcups/mooncups. I think I've never strayed from tampons because the string give me security, ha! I always know I can easily get it out at any time. I wonder if I wouldnt be so good with the softcups/mooncups. They sound like a fabulous idea, both for AF and for TTC.


----------



## Soanxious

Erose I tried the softcups but they felt so high up that I would stuggle to pull it out, a bit like the contraceptive diaphragm from old days I had a free trail in post, when I went to boots chemist they sold the mooncup and it has a small bit that comes down for you to grip like you would a string but this is plastic and you cut it to your length, it fitted nicer and easy to pull out, I would practice first when you have NO AF visiting and practice in the bath so its wet and comfortable. Its so much better than tampons, you feel like your *Not* going to leak and its safer to use no toxic shock and its so much cheaper, I take a bottle of water with me when I go out incase I need to empty it and I pour it down loo and pour the water over it in the toilet in out in public loo's. I think they are best things invented. And great for TTC.. :D thanks for the input on the voting page, you mentioned some interesting things im sure is going to help someone that has similar/same to you xx


----------



## ERosePW

Soanxious said:


> Erose I tried the softcups but they felt so high up that I would stuggle to pull it out, a bit like the contraceptive diaphragm from old days I had a free trail in post, when I went to boots chemist they sold the mooncup and it has a small bit that comes down for you to grip like you would a string but this is plastic and you cut it to your length, it fitted nicer and easy to pull out, I would practice first when you have NO AF visiting and practice in the bath so its wet and comfortable. Its so much better than tampons, you feel like your *Not* going to leak and its safer to use no toxic shock and its so much cheaper, I take a bottle of water with me when I go out incase I need to empty it and I pour it down loo and pour the water over it in the toilet in out in public loo's. I think they are best things invented. And great for TTC.. :D thanks for the input on the voting page, you mentioned some interesting things im sure is going to help someone that has similar/same to you xx

Thanks for all the info, I had no idea about the mooncups! I'm happy to hear they have a grip that you cut to your length, that's fantastic! I'm much more interested in trying them now that I know that. So you use them for ttc too.... Do you just insert it after you BD? One problem I seem to have is that sometimes right after we BD, it starts to leak out almost immediately... I think that is determined by how much semen he has (sorry for tmi) at that particular time, because it doesn't happen every time. Also seems to happen more when I use the Preseed just because there's that extra amount of liquid added. But I'm sure either way, some of the semen is staying put, so if I used the mooncup immediately, it would probably hold some in there. I've never seen them at the store... I guess I could look online.


----------



## lamago

I used softcups the month I got pregnant. I'm going to ue them from now on with preeseed. Af arrived today for me so first cycle after mc coming up for me.


----------



## roseorbit

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies:hi:,
> 
> Roseorbit - I have a question I got a Peak smiley face today on my ClearBlue Advanced Ovulation Digitial test. Should I stop taking the Primrose now, cut back on the Royal Jelly and B-6? Please help:help:

Sorry I'm late with this reply! I kept taking B6 - still taking 50mg a day after my BFP I didn't use royal jelly or primrose so not sure about those! Good luck!!


----------



## Soanxious

ERoseI think they are called Diva cups in USA but mooncups here in UK mooncup registered one over there called MCUK but think Diva cups are identical. https://divacup.com/ you have to choose your size.. ie have you have had babies you need a certain size to people that have not had babies etc..x

Yes you would add it AFTER Bd :)

Lamago sorry to hear that, and good luck with ttc.. im going to use that but with mooncup as I already own one.. softcups are similar 

:)


----------



## lamago

Thanks so anxious. Mi was expecting it tough because we didn't try this past month.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
How is everyone doing? Any BFPs yet? I am so confused. I have gotten 4 positive OPKs, today is the fourth day. Take a look at my chart please and tell me what you think. Has anyone ever had this happen? I read somewhere that it could mean fertility problems, any insight is appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







20140327_063128.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> How is everyone doing? Any BFPs yet? I am so confused. I have gotten 4 positive OPKs, today is the fourth day. Take a look at my chart please and tell me what you think. Has anyone ever had this happen? I read somewhere that it could mean fertility problems, any insight is appreciated.

I would go with days 14-15-16 as being one of the ovulation days as you have EWCM as well as Pos OPK.. BD like mad.. morning and night you should catch the egg doing that FX :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - My Ovufriend app has calculated an ovulation date but FF has not. But it's ok, I will just wait for af and start over next month and hopefully it will be better. I am trying not to get frustrated and upset with this. TTC is suppose to be fun and enjoyable but with all of the test and supplements it can get a bit overwhelming so I am going to take a deep breath and regroup because it't not that serious as I am beginning to make it. I really appreciate all of you ladies, the your support and understanding is really great.


----------



## Soanxious

I know how you're feeling, I started to feel a bit like that, im trying to relax in my head a bit more and just take what I have and chart just to add to the fun side :) x


----------



## brighteyez73

I'm just gonna take it easy and let it be what it's gonna be. I still take vitamins, opks and temp. Just not as crazy like I was.


----------



## jessmke

I just finished miscarrying two days ago (started mc at 4 weeks 4 days, so very early) and we were going to start trying again tonight, but my car broke down and I'm stuck an hour away from my OH! I know it's highly unlikely for me to be ovulating this early, but since we know my cycle might be a little out of whack after a mc our plan of attack was to dtd as much as humanly possible! :winkwink:

I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow, I'm just so anxious to get a BFP again, I hate missing out on even one opportunity!


----------



## cutieq

It's my fertile week FINALLY! After a pretty regular AF, I'm hoping this means I'm back to normal. Not testing OPK this month. Just going to BD my brains out LOL

FX ladies


----------



## Soanxious

Jess sorry to hear your story, I too have lost all mine early and I ov same 14 days after all mc. I got pregnant jan AND feb but lost both. Hope your able to get a BFP soon x

Cutie thats brilliant.. im in my fertile week too.. I've been ill and couldnt BD yesterday as I was vomiting, so now im just weak n feeling sick I will try n seduce OH when he is home from work this evening. FX'd for us all x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies, 
Jess - sorry for your lost. You will find lots of support here. These ladies are awesome. 

Soanixous - I took a new brand today and they are still positive. Crazy right? But I did get my solid cross hair.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-01 09.12.02.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









2014-04-01 09.11.28.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









2014-04-01 09.12.43.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> Jess - sorry for your lost. You will find lots of support here. These ladies are awesome.
> 
> Soanixous - I took a new brand today and they are still positive. Crazy right? But I did get my solid cross hair.:happydance:

Wow, how many days has it been like this? I said around 14-15-16 didn't i? lol

this was mine today.. im due to ov around fr/sat
 



Attached Files:







010414.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## darkriver

Hey just coming in.

Background: Got pregnant in December and then the day I found out I was pg. I started bleeding. Had a chemical. Feeling devastated we started trying again. I started taking seven seas trying for a baby. By feb I got my af at 10dpo. I couldn't believe it. My test gradually got stronger, but for some reason something niggled. I began getting pains in my side. I went to hospital and everything turned out clear. They did however comment that they couldn't see anything (I should have been 7 weeks.) apart from sac. I went back a week later for a scan and lo behold a heart beat. Then on 16th of march I started bleeding. I didnt want to go to hospital straight away as it was late at night and I had just got my DD into a routine and didn't want to disrupt it. The next day we went to the hospital for us to be told what we knew all along. Our baby had died at six weeks. We went home and mc naturally. Now we are here trying for another baby.


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> Jess - sorry for your lost. You will find lots of support here. These ladies are awesome.
> 
> Soanixous - I took a new brand today and they are still positive. Crazy right? But I did get my solid cross hair.:happydance:
> 
> Wow, how many days has it been like this? I said around 14-15-16 didn't i? lol
> 
> this was mine today.. im due to ov around fr/satClick to expand...

Yes you were right. But now it went back to dotted lines I guess because it say I had EWCM after ovulation. So in a two or three days you will ovulate.?


----------



## Soanxious

Yes I should be ov this weekend... strips getting darker... I have a saliva microscope too.. my 1st cycle trying it :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious said:


> Yes I should be ov this weekend... strips getting darker... I have a saliva microscope too.. my 1st cycle trying it :)

How is the saliva test?


----------



## Soanxious

Darkriver im sorry for your loss... I hope you get your BFP and sticky bean soon x


----------



## Soanxious

brighteyez73 said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Yes I should be ov this weekend... strips getting darker... I have a saliva microscope too.. my 1st cycle trying it :)
> 
> How is the saliva test?Click to expand...

Still looking the same as the normal days, it will start to fern then be full fern when ovulating :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Yes I should be ov this weekend... strips getting darker... I have a saliva microscope too.. my 1st cycle trying it :)
> 
> How is the saliva test?Click to expand...
> 
> Still looking the same as the normal days, it will start to fern then be full fern when ovulating :)Click to expand...

Cool I may have to try that. Where do you get them?


----------



## Soanxious

They sell them on Amazon and Ebay, they range from £13.99 to £35 here in UK I read up on them and all do same job so purchased the cheapest, as they are identical just other is a named product....so I wouldn't go spending a lot on one. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious said:


> They sell them on Amazon and Ebay, they range from £13.99 to £35 here in UK I read up on them and all do same job so purchased the cheapest, as they are identical just other is a named product....so I wouldn't go spending a lot on one. :)

Ok great thanks!!! Will search for them now for next cycle.


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - I got my negative OPK.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140401_211729.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

brighteyez73 said:


> Soanixous - I got my negative OPK.:happydance:

Thats excellent! so hopefully you have caught your egg FX xx

Here is mine today.... but not due to OV till weekend..
 



Attached Files:







020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - almost there! Hope you're BDING . next cycle im going to try SMEP.


----------



## Soanxious

Well I have been ill for a couple of days so missed monday so we managed to last night and hoping to later... but both myself and my OH are so tired..

I more or less have always done SMEP but never knew it had a name lol x


----------



## cutieq

I planned to give SMEP a go this month, but so far we're on a everyday vs every other day LOL. I haven't O'd yet.

I guess it can't hurt!


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - keep me updated on how it works for you. I was on the everyday until my opks started acting weird. But I hope I caught an egg if not next month will be opks and SMEP with vitamins. Although my doctor told me to stop the Royal Jelly and Maca Root. She wants to do more research on it.


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies,

I was catching up on all the posts, Sorry I havent been around.. dealing with my flooded basementwork, life you know the drill! congrats for the BFPS!! 

brighteyes! im glad your cocktails of vitamins are working. its really fascinating what vitamins can do for feertility with some food changes!

Ive been having really mad heartburn forthe past two weeks and intense burping. My AF was due 2 days ago, so yesterday I tested for the hell of it and I got my BFP!!!

We are really shocked and I am trying not to be happy about it because Im afraid to lose it again. I didn't think anything would happen because its been so soon since my last MC. I thought I was just stressed out because of the basement situation.... 

So SMEP and Vitez... THANK YOU! STICK STICK STICK STICK PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I will post a pic soon, the line was very strong, so I hope thats a good sign.


----------



## cutieq

Yay Sabster! How long since your MC? Hoping it sticks!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Sabster!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Sabster said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I was catching up on all the posts, Sorry I havent been around.. dealing with my flooded basementwork, life you know the drill! congrats for the BFPS!!
> 
> brighteyes! im glad your cocktails of vitamins are working. its really fascinating what vitamins can do for feertility with some food changes!
> 
> Ive been having really mad heartburn forthe past two weeks and intense burping. My AF was due 2 days ago, so yesterday I tested for the hell of it and I got my BFP!!!
> 
> We are really shocked and I am trying not to be happy about it because Im afraid to lose it again. I didn't think anything would happen because its been so soon since my last MC. I thought I was just stressed out because of the basement situation....
> 
> So SMEP and Vitez... THANK YOU! STICK STICK STICK STICK PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I will post a pic soon, the line was very strong, so I hope thats a good sign.

YAY!!!!!:happydance: congratulations.. stick baby stick!!!! x


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Cutieq - keep me updated on how it works for you. I was on the everyday until my opks started acting weird. But I hope I caught an egg if not next month will be opks and SMEP with vitamins. Although my doctor told me to stop the Royal Jelly and Maca Root. She wants to do more research on it.

Will do. I'm relying on evening primerose oil, our bodies and the bedroom this cycle. We are going out of town this weekend, but scheduled it such that we could squeeze in a little us time :happydance:

We will BD everyday during my fertile days which is through Monday. That's all I can do! :shrug:


----------



## Sabster

mc was in jan. so this was my second cycle.

I recommend SMEP, I actually did it almost by the book. But I also know that I ovulate pretty early on in my cycles... I hope this sticks..


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I haven't kept up very well on this thread lately due to crazy, crazy work in March and then a nice little surprise... A softball-sized cyst that had me in so much pain, I went to the ER thinking it was my appendix! Anyway, emergency surgery was a necessity because it could burst or cause my ovary to flip, so I was in surgery a few days later. Recovering now, but all is well. Anyway, i figured since this thread has been around a while and has gotten so long, I think I'll start a fresh one for April. I'll figure out what to call it, and I'll post it now. I hope you'll all follow us over! Let's keep chatting and keep up with each other! Hope to see you there! :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Sabster!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sabster, huge congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I started the new thread, but I'm not sure how to post the link from my iPad... But you guys should easily be able to find it if you'd like to hop over. 

Baby dust everyone!


----------



## Sabster

what did you name the thread?


----------



## cutieq

Sabster said:


> what did you name the thread?

Here you go! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gain-talk-vent-cry-share-your-experience.html


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks for posting that cutieq!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Sabster! :cloud9:


----------



## ab75

Help,lol! Tmi alert!
So yday i put a pad on as i felt like af was coming,1 tiny brown spot and that was it. BD last night and there was blood,been nothing all day today,just checked my cervix and there is lots of cm with pink streaks. Wondering/hoping if i O'd later due to chemical last cycle and hoping that was ib! Prob wake up to full blown af tmrw tho!! I thought,but don't temp or chart,that i was 13dpo and af due today or tomorrow! Buying more frer tmrw if AF doesn't show!


----------



## cutieq

Ab you could be later! My AF was 9 days late after my chemical. Hopefully it's not AF for you! Sounds promising.


----------



## brighteyez73

How is everyone? Its been awhile since I heard from anyone


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm doing great. Pregnant with a little girl here.

How are you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats! I am good , still trying. I am trying softcups and preseed!


----------



## Soanxious

*you're 2 days ahead of me Brighteyze... when are you testing?*


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I broke and tested today and it was a BFN so disappointing. So I won't test until AF is late. Hubby made me agree.:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah hun... I hope AF has the best of reasons for staying away. :hugs:


----------

